# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Συμβουλές για κάποιον πολύ αγχωμένο

## nightwalker77777

Ανοίγω και άλλη συζήτηση γιατί παιδιά δεν με βλέπω καλά. Αύριο φεύγω και σήμερα τώρα ειδικά το απόγευμα είμαι φουλ αγχωμένη με σκοπό να κάνω μόνο αρνητικές σκέψεις και να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα στην ζωή μου ότι το άγχος με έχει νικήσει και θα καταστραφώ και θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα. Έχετε καμιά συμβουλή για μια κοπέλα 21 χρονών που τα βλέπει όλα αρνητικά?

----------


## Geo93

> Ανοίγω και άλλη συζήτηση γιατί παιδιά δεν με βλέπω καλά. Αύριο φεύγω και σήμερα τώρα ειδικά το απόγευμα είμαι φουλ αγχωμένη με σκοπό να κάνω μόνο αρνητικές σκέψεις και να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα στην ζωή μου ότι το άγχος με έχει νικήσει και θα καταστραφώ και θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα. Έχετε καμιά συμβουλή για μια κοπέλα 21 χρονών που τα βλέπει όλα αρνητικά?


Αρνητικές σκέψεις κάνεις επειδή θα φύγεις αύριο?

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ναι ξεκίνησε με αυτό και τώρα κάνω γενικά αρνητικές σκέψεις και είμαι χάλια

----------


## Geo93

> Ναι ξεκίνησε με αυτό και τώρα κάνω γενικά αρνητικές σκέψεις και είμαι χάλια


Γιατί δεν ξεχνάς για λίγο το γεγονός ο, τι αυριο φεύγεις και να προσπαθήσεις για δέκα λεπτά να ηρεμισεις

----------


## geodim

Το άγχος δε σε έχει νικήσει προφανώς. Όπου και αν πηγαίνεις θα κάνεις πάλι αυτά που σε βοήθησαν να το ελαττώσεις. Άσε που γενικά νέα ξεκινήματα θα πρέπει να τα βλέπεις ως ευκαιρίες για να βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου και να αποκτήσεις έξτρα εμπειρίες.
Άραξε εκεί τώρα, κάνε τις τελευταίες σου ετοιμασίες, βάλε μουσικουλα και τπτ ευχάριστο για να κοιμηθείς.

----------


## thanosP

αν κανεις ασχοληθεις με κατι που σου αρεσει θα σαι καλυτερα?αν πιεεις κανα φυτικο βοτανο?

----------


## nightwalker77777

Τώρα βγήκα έξω με τον αδερφό μου την κοπέλα του και τον αδερφό της.. Προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω αλλά νιώθω ακομα

----------


## geodim

Σωστά, μια βόλτα δε σου προτείναμε να πας  :Smile:  ριξτο στη χαζομάρα να γελάσετε να ξεχαστεις.

----------


## thanosP

> Τώρα βγήκα έξω με τον αδερφό μου την κοπέλα του και τον αδερφό της.. Προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω αλλά νιώθω ακομα


εισαι καλυτερα οταν εισαι με παρεα?

----------


## nightwalker77777

Πίστευα ότι θα είμαι καλύτερα αλλά δεν νιώθω καλά αυτή την στιγμή... Συζητάω χαμογελάω αλλά από μέσα μου είμαι σκατα. Νιώθω ότι θα με πιάσει κρίση πανικού ότι θα σκάσει η καρδιά μου από την ταχυκαρδία.. Πήρα να πιω μία πορτοκαλάδα και ούτε αυτή νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να πιω

----------


## Geo93

> Πίστευα ότι θα είμαι καλύτερα αλλά δεν νιώθω καλά αυτή την στιγμή... Συζητάω χαμογελάω αλλά από μέσα μου είμαι σκατα. Νιώθω ότι θα με πιάσει κρίση πανικού ότι θα σκάσει η καρδιά μου από την ταχυκαρδία.. Πήρα να πιω μία πορτοκαλάδα και ούτε αυτή νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να πιω


Εισαι έξω άσε το κινητό και άσε όλα αυτά εδώ μέσα και κάτσε χαλάρωσε... Συζητα με τους άλλους συμμετειχε εκεί κάνε πλάκα... Δλδ το να είσαι έξω και να μιλάς εδώ δεν κερδίζεις κάτι

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ναι σίγουρα θα ξαναστείλω όταν πάω σπίτι

----------


## thanosP

> Πίστευα ότι θα είμαι καλύτερα αλλά δεν νιώθω καλά αυτή την στιγμή... Συζητάω χαμογελάω αλλά από μέσα μου είμαι σκατα. Νιώθω ότι θα με πιάσει κρίση πανικού ότι θα σκάσει η καρδιά μου από την ταχυκαρδία.. Πήρα να πιω μία πορτοκαλάδα και ούτε αυτή νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να πιω


βοηθαει νομιζω....να κανεις οτι αισθανεσε....αν δε μπορεις γυρνα στο σπιτι....η εαν σε κανει καλυτερα να μιλησεις για το προβλημα σου στους αλλους κανε το....μην καταπιεζεσαι,κανε αυτο που εχεις αναγκη

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι σίγουρα θα ξαναστείλω όταν πάω σπίτι


Μήπως να μιλήσεις στον αδερφό σου γ αυτό; όταν γυρίσετε

----------


## nightwalker77777

Μίλησα όσο ειμασταν στο αυτοκίνητο με τον αδερφό μου και μου είπε θα είσαι καλύτερα εκεί στην πόλη σου και θα βγαίνεις όλη την ώρα. Να κανονίζεις με τις φίλες σου να μην μένω μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου.. Αυτά μου είπε

----------


## thanosP

> Μίλησα όσο ειμασταν στο αυτοκίνητο με τον αδερφό μου και μου είπε θα είσαι καλύτερα εκεί στην πόλη σου και θα βγαίνεις όλη την ώρα. Να κανονίζεις με τις φίλες σου να μην μένω μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου.. Αυτά μου είπε


γιατι δε δοκιμαζεις κατι φυτικο οσες ημερες εχεις αγχος....για να μπορεις νατο αντιμετωπιζεις πιο ευκολα,και να σε βοηθησει στο θεμα του φαγητου

----------


## Georgewww

> Μίλησα όσο ειμασταν στο αυτοκίνητο με τον αδερφό μου και μου είπε θα είσαι καλύτερα εκεί στην πόλη σου και θα βγαίνεις όλη την ώρα. Να κανονίζεις με τις φίλες σου να μην μένω μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου.. Αυτά μου είπε


Ο αδερφός σου έχει δίκιο. Αν ήξερες τι μεγάλο δώρο είναι να είσαι 21 με υγεία και όλο το μέλλον μπροστά σου, δε θα είχες άγχος. Επίσης πολλές φορές το άγχος έρχεται από τις προσδοκίες που έχουμε από τη ζωή και τον εαυτό μας, να είσαι ελαστική με τον εαυτό σου, θα κάνεις όπως όλοι μας λάθη, δεν είναι κακό αυτό, ένα ουπς θα λες και θα πας παρακάτω, μη χάνεις χρόνο με αναλύσεις. 

Μπορεί να σε αγχωνει η αλλαγή αλλά δε νιώθεις και μια άλλη πλευρά, τον ενθουσιασμό? Επένδυσε εκεί, φοβάμαι ναι αγχώνομαι ναι αλλά αυτό είναι ο ενθουσιασμός η έκπληξη, όλα τα ωραία είναι μπροστά, ακόμα και τα λάθη, ακόμα και όταν δε θα πάνε όπως τα υπολογίζουμε, ποτέ δεν πάνε  :Smile:  , θα σκάσουν και οι όμορφες εκπλήξεις, εγώ είμαι 35 , αν μου λέγαν ένα εκατομμύριο ευρώ ή ξανά 21? Χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη ...21 και πολλοί άλλοι νομίζω θα το διάλεγαν, όχι γιατί θα τα κάνω πιο σωστά αυτή τη φορά, αλλά για να ξαναζήσω τα λάθη, τα παλιά ή τα καινούργια  :Smile: 

Ε και μιας και είναι νέα, κάνε το εμβόλιο κατά του HPV , έτσι για να περάσουμε και ένα χρήσιμο μνμ, ενθουσιασου !!  :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> Μίλησα όσο ειμασταν στο αυτοκίνητο με τον αδερφό μου και μου είπε θα είσαι καλύτερα εκεί στην πόλη σου και θα βγαίνεις όλη την ώρα. Να κανονίζεις με τις φίλες σου να μην μένω μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου.. Αυτά μου είπε


Τα ίδια ακριβώς π λέει κ σε μένα ο δικός μου χαχα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Τα ίδια ακριβώς π λέει κ σε μένα ο δικός μου χαχα


Εμείς θα γινομασταν τρομερές φιλες! ;-)

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ναι το ξέρω αυτό σκεφτομαι είμαι 21 γαμωτο και σήμερα έκανα τόσες άσχημες σκέψεις ότι θα μου πάει όλη ζωή στράφι και άλλα πολλά και έγινα χειρότερα

----------


## thanosP

> Ναι το ξέρω αυτό σκεφτομαι είμαι 21 γαμωτο και σήμερα έκανα τόσες άσχημες σκέψεις ότι θα μου πάει όλη ζωή στράφι και άλλα πολλά και έγινα χειρότερα


γιατι να παει στραφι??γενικα σορρυ αλλα δεν πειθεις οτι βασανιζεσαι απο το αγχος....δεν μου πεφτει λογος βεβαια.....αλλα βλεπω τα ποστ σου να ζητας βοηθεια....λεγοντας οτι εχεις αγχος αλλα λεγοντας ασαφιες.....αφου το κουμανταρεις το αγχος σου οκ.....απο κει και περα εχεις σκεφτει τροπους πως θα μπορουσες να το αντιμετωπισεις?τι σε ανακουφιζει να κανεις οταν εχεις αγχος?εγω πχ με ανακουφιζει να κανω βολτες με αμαξι και να πινω ηρεμιστικα.....Εαν εχεις θεμα με το φαγητο και ειναι τοσο εντονο το αγχος....γιατι δεν πας και σε καποιο ψυχιατρο?

----------


## nightwalker77777

Βασανιστηκα αρκετά.. Για εμένα δεν μου φαινόταν ασάφειες. Είναι στον καθένα πως βλέπει το καθετί. Αυτό με το φαγητό το έχει και ο αδερφός μου με το άγχος που δεν μπορεί να φάει. Όταν ξεκινήσω με την ψυχολόγο και θα αρχίζουμε να συζητάμε θα δούμε πως θα κατάληξει και αν όντως θα χρειαστεί ψυχίατρο.

----------


## geodim

Όταν αγχώνεσαι, το στομάχι δεν αιματωνεται, το γαστρεντερικό γενικά υπολειτουργεί οπότε και για αυτό μας κόβεται η όρεξη. Εγώ από το άγχος είχα χάσει 9 κιλά σε 1.5 μήνα. Είτε δεν είχα όρεξη, είτε δεν κατέβαινε τπτ κάτω

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ακριβώς αυτό και άμα είσαι στην δική μου περίπτωση που είμαι αδύνατη το σκέφτεσαι και αυτό

----------


## geodim

Εγώ που είχα λίγα παραπάνω κιλά είχα γίνει στυλακι, μου λέγανε να το κρατήσω χαχα
Τελικά όταν ένιωσα καλύτερα άρχισα το χλαπακιασμα και τα ξαναπηρα σιγά σιγά

----------


## nightwalker77777

Χαχαχχα δεν πειράζει να είμαστε καλά πάνω από όλα.  :Wink:

----------


## Maria10

> Εμείς θα γινομασταν τρομερές φιλες! ;-)


Εγώ τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια αγχώνομαι τρομερά με τις εξεταστικές στη σχολή.. Κ τώρα π είμαι στου πτυχίου είχα κ γω θέμα με το στομάχι, με χτυπούσε όλο εκεί.. Άσε τι τραβούσα για να δώσω μάθημα

----------


## Geo93

> Εγώ τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια αγχώνομαι τρομερά με τις εξεταστικές στη σχολή.. Κ τώρα π είμαι στου πτυχίου είχα κ γω θέμα με το στομάχι, με χτυπούσε όλο εκεί.. Άσε τι τραβούσα για να δώσω μάθημα


Πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω και εγώ... Έχω δώσει μάχες με το στομάχι για να πάω να δώσω μάθημα... Και το χειρότερο ξέρεις πιο είναι όσο αργούσα να πάρω τα θέματα τόσο χειροτερευε και αυτό που ένιωθα

----------


## Vox

> Όταν αγχώνεσαι, το στομάχι δεν αιματωνεται, το γαστρεντερικό γενικά υπολειτουργεί οπότε και για αυτό μας κόβεται η όρεξη.


Και σε μένα κόβεται η όρεξη. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται σε άλλους να ανοίγει.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εγώ τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια αγχώνομαι τρομερά με τις εξεταστικές στη σχολή.. Κ τώρα π είμαι στου πτυχίου είχα κ γω θέμα με το στομάχι, με χτυπούσε όλο εκεί.. Άσε τι τραβούσα για να δώσω μάθημα


Και εμένα με πιάνει τότε

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω και εγώ... Έχω δώσει μάχες με το στομάχι για να πάω να δώσω μάθημα... Και το χειρότερο ξέρεις πιο είναι όσο αργούσα να πάρω τα θέματα τόσο χειροτερευε και αυτό που ένιωθα


Ναι ακριβώς αν και όταν παίρνω τα θέματα ηρεμώ αλλά τραβάω νίλα.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Και σε μένα κόβεται η όρεξη. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται σε άλλους να ανοίγει.


Ακριβώς αυτό λέω με τον αδερφό μου γιατί να μην μας ανοίγει και εμάς η όρεξη?!

----------


## Geo93

> Ναι ακριβώς αν και όταν παίρνω τα θέματα ηρεμώ αλλά τραβάω νίλα.


Ναι και εγώ μόλις τα πάρω ηρεμώ γτ μετά αρχίζω να τα λύνω και ξεχνιέμαι... Το πριν είναι το ζόρι που σκέφτεσαι το πρόβλημα που έχεις

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ναι ακριβώς αλλά αυτή στιγμή με το άγχος που έχω δεν την σκέφτομαι πολύ την εξεταστική

----------


## Geo93

> Ναι ακριβώς αλλά αυτή στιγμή με το άγχος που έχω δεν την σκέφτομαι πολύ την εξεταστική


Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να σκεφτώ τν εξεταστική καθόλου και τότε είναι που με πιάνει άγχος ο, τι πάει πισω η σχολή... Φαύλος κύκλος όλο αυτό πραγματικά

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ναι ακριβώς

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι ακριβώς αλλά αυτή στιγμή με το άγχος που έχω δεν την σκέφτομαι πολύ την εξεταστική


Προτείνω να ασχοληθείς με το διάβασμα, βοηθάει αρκετά.. Γιατί απορροφάσαι σε κάτι άλλο για ωρα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

1)Διάβασμα
2)Γυμναστική 
3)Θετικες σκεψεις
4)Καλός ύπνος

----------


## Georgewww

> 1)Διάβασμα
> 2)Γυμναστική 
> 3)Θετικες σκεψεις
> 4)Καλός ύπνος


+
Καλή διατροφή 
Κοινωνικοποίηση
Πολύ νερό 
Μακριά από τσιγάρα αλκοόλ ζάχαρη και άλλες κακές συνήθειες. 

 :Smile:

----------


## thanosP

> +
> Καλή διατροφή 
> Κοινωνικοποίηση
> Πολύ νερό 
> Μακριά από τσιγάρα αλκοόλ ζάχαρη και άλλες κακές συνήθειες.


συμφωνω....αλλα τη ψυχικη νοσο δεν την επιλεγεις,σε επιλεγει.....δλδ ακομα και αν καποιος ανθρωπος εχει κ κανει μια νορμαλ υγιεινη ζωη...μπορει να συμβει να νοσησει,κατι να συμβει.....δεν χρειαζεται να αποφευγουμε να το λεμε,καθως ετσι μεγαλωνει κ το στιγμα

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ναι ακριβώς αυτό τώρα θα βγαίνω βόλτες θα προσπαθήσω με το φαγητό σιγά σιγά.. Τώρα διάβασμα δεν ξέρω πόσο θα μπορέσω γιατί σίγουρα το μυαλό μου θα σκέφτεται που και που... Και θα προσπαθήσω πάλι τις θετικές σκέψεις γιατί με το πολύ αγχος ότι σκέψη και να έκανε γύρναγε σε αρνητική

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι ακριβώς αυτό τώρα θα βγαίνω βόλτες θα προσπαθήσω με το φαγητό σιγά σιγά.. Τώρα διάβασμα δεν ξέρω πόσο θα μπορέσω γιατί σίγουρα το μυαλό μου θα σκέφτεται που και που... Και θα προσπαθήσω πάλι τις θετικές σκέψεις γιατί με το πολύ αγχος ότι σκέψη και να έκανε γύρναγε σε αρνητική


Πάντως η ενασχόληση με κάτι πραγματικά σε κάνει να ξεχνιέσαι. Κ γω επειδή τώρα έχω εξεταστική, διαβάζω κ είμαι συνέχεια απασχολημένη.. Εννοείται πως έχει κ αυτο το άγχος του, αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι δημιουργικό

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ναι ακριβώς... Εγώ ένιωσα λίγο καλύτερα τώρα το βράδυ γιατί έβαλα ταινία με την μικρή μου την ξαδέρφη και ξεχάστηκα. Γελάμε και ξεχάστηκα και από φαΐ έφαγα δημητριακά όχι πολλά άλλα ήταν καλά.

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι ακριβώς... Εγώ ένιωσα λίγο καλύτερα τώρα το βράδυ γιατί έβαλα ταινία με την μικρή μου την ξαδέρφη και ξεχάστηκα. Γελάμε και ξεχάστηκα και από φαΐ έφαγα δημητριακά όχι πολλά άλλα ήταν καλά.


Ε ναι, όσο κάθεσαι κ τα σκέφτεσαι δε βοηθάει.. Σε καταλαβαίνω πίστεψε με

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ε ναι, όσο κάθεσαι κ τα σκέφτεσαι δε βοηθάει.. Σε καταλαβαίνω πίστεψε με


Ναι ακριβώς πιστεύω να πάνε όλα καλά πραγματικά..

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι ακριβώς πιστεύω να πάνε όλα καλά πραγματικά..


Εγώ επιμένω στο διάβασμα πάντως χααχ αν βάλεις ένα πρόγραμμα τι θα διαβάσεις κάθε μέρα, τι ώρα θα ξυπνήσεις, θα ξεχαστεις σίγουρα!

----------


## nightwalker77777

Τώρα κάθομαι και διαβάζω. Πάει που και που το μυαλό μου στο άγχος αλλά προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι.. Αύριο θα πάω και στο δωμάτιο μου, επιτέλους θα κάνω δουλειές θα βγω και με μια φίλη μου..

----------


## Maria10

> Τώρα κάθομαι και διαβάζω. Πάει που και που το μυαλό μου στο άγχος αλλά προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι.. Αύριο θα πάω και στο δωμάτιο μου, επιτέλους θα κάνω δουλειές θα βγω και με μια φίλη μου..


Και γω διαβάζω, συμπασχουμε  :Frown:  φουλ κούραση

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Και γω διαβάζω, συμπασχουμε  φουλ κούραση


Σε ποιο έτος είσαι?

----------


## Maria10

> Σε ποιο έτος είσαι?


5o στο πτυχίοο, εσυυ;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> 5o στο πτυχίοο, εσυυ;


Εγώ τώρα θα μπω στο 4ο.

----------


## Maria10

> Εγώ τώρα θα μπω στο 4ο.


Τέλεια, καλή σταδιοδρομία σου εύχομαι, να το χαρεις :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και σε εσένα καλή επιτυχία για το πτυχίο σου. Τι σχολή είσαι άμα επιτρέπεται?  :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ και σε εσένα καλή επιτυχία για το πτυχίο σου. Τι σχολή είσαι άμα επιτρέπεται?


Βιολογίας!! Εσύ;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Βιολογίας!! Εσύ;


Ωωωω ουαου... Εγώ δεν ήμουν τόσο καλή μαθήτρια σαν εσένα και πέρασα με εν συντομία Τουριστικών Επιχειρήσεων (^o^)

----------


## Maria10

> Ωωωω ουαου... Εγώ δεν ήμουν τόσο καλή μαθήτρια σαν εσένα και πέρασα με εν συντομία Τουριστικών Επιχειρήσεων (^o^)


Σημασία έχει να σαρεσει αυτό που σπουδάζεις κ σίγουρα θα επιτυχείς :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ακριβώς. Σήμερα είχα μια γεμάτη ημέρα με πολύ κούραση... Απλά το θέμα μου σήμερα είναι ότι θα μείνω για πρώτο βράδυ στο δωμάτιο μου στην εστία και αγχώνομαι επειδή μετά από 2 μήνες μένω μόνη μου και δεν ξέρω νιώθω χάλια... Νιώθω σαν το 1ο βράδυ όταν ήμουν 1ο έτος που δεν είχα μείνει ποτέ μόνη μου και το βράδυ δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ και είχα πάρει την θεια μου τηλέφωνο και ήρθε και με πήρε.. Και μετά από λίγες μέρες είχε έρθει η μαμά για λίγες μέρες και μείναμε παρέα και την μέρα που έφυγε ήρθε ο αδερφός μου και συνήθισα μετά.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.. Φοβάμαι ότι θα με πιάσει πανικός και δεν θα κοιμηθώ καθόλου..

----------


## Maria10

> Ακριβώς. Σήμερα είχα μια γεμάτη ημέρα με πολύ κούραση... Απλά το θέμα μου σήμερα είναι ότι θα μείνω για πρώτο βράδυ στο δωμάτιο μου στην εστία και αγχώνομαι επειδή μετά από 2 μήνες μένω μόνη μου και δεν ξέρω νιώθω χάλια... Νιώθω σαν το 1ο βράδυ όταν ήμουν 1ο έτος που δεν είχα μείνει ποτέ μόνη μου και το βράδυ δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ και είχα πάρει την θεια μου τηλέφωνο και ήρθε και με πήρε.. Και μετά από λίγες μέρες είχε έρθει η μαμά για λίγες μέρες και μείναμε παρέα και την μέρα που έφυγε ήρθε ο αδερφός μου και συνήθισα μετά.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.. Φοβάμαι ότι θα με πιάσει πανικός και δεν θα κοιμηθώ καθόλου..


Eγω λέω να ακούσεις λίγη μουσική, να δεις καμία ταινία ή να φωνάξεις κάποια φίλη σου αν μένει στις εστίες να κάνετε παρέα

----------


## geodim

ότι είπε η Maria10 plus πως φυσικά μπορείς να γράψεις εδώ , όλο και κάποιος από εμάς θα είναι ξύπνιος

----------


## nightwalker77777

Έβαλα να δω μία ταινία μπας και ηρεμισω. Δυστυχώς μια φίλη έχω που μένει στην εστία δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα οπότε... Και αύριο θα κάνει πάρτυ η ξαδέρφη μου και με έπιασε άγχος και γι αυτό.. Δηλαδή έλεος. Και πέρυσι πάλι στο πάρτι της ήμουν χάλια από το άγχος

----------


## Maria10

> Έβαλα να δω μία ταινία μπας και ηρεμισω. Δυστυχώς μια φίλη έχω που μένει στην εστία δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα οπότε... Και αύριο θα κάνει πάρτυ η ξαδέρφη μου και με έπιασε άγχος και γι αυτό.. Δηλαδή έλεος. Και πέρυσι πάλι στο πάρτι της ήμουν χάλια από το άγχος


Αχ σε καταλαβαίνω πάρα πολύ, να το ξέρεις. Κ γω επειδή έχω κλειστεί σπίτι μου πολύ με αγχώνουν όλες οι έξοδοι.. Ξέρω ότι πρέπει να αρχίσω να βγαίνω για να το ξεπεράσω, αλλά δυσκολεύομαι.. Φαύλος κύκλος

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ναι ακριβώς έτσι και εγώ δεν βγαίνω πολύ

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι ακριβώς έτσι και εγώ δεν βγαίνω πολύ


Καταλαβαίνω...πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε αυτό, αλλιώς θα χειροτερεύει

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καταλαβαίνω...πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε αυτό, αλλιώς θα χειροτερεύει


Ναι πρέπει. Καταλαβαινομαστε πολύ Μαρία. Εγώ ευτυχώς τώρα που ήρθα στην πόλη που σπουδάζω είναι μεγάλη πόλη και θα βγαίνω και μόνη βόλτες στα μαγαζιά. Απλά θα τελειώσω στις 10 την εξεταστική και δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω μέχρι να αρχίσουν τα μαθήματα τον Οκτώβριο

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι πρέπει. Καταλαβαινομαστε πολύ Μαρία. Εγώ ευτυχώς τώρα που ήρθα στην πόλη που σπουδάζω είναι μεγάλη πόλη και θα βγαίνω και μόνη βόλτες στα μαγαζιά. Απλά θα τελειώσω στις 10 την εξεταστική και δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω μέχρι να αρχίσουν τα μαθήματα τον Οκτώβριο


Μπορείς να γραφτείς γυμναστήριο ή κάποιο άθλημα.. Να βγαίνεις όσο μπορείς με τις φίλες σου

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Μπορείς να γραφτείς γυμναστήριο ή κάποιο άθλημα.. Να βγαίνεις όσο μπορείς με τις φίλες σου


Πολλές φίλες δεν έχω.. Και αυτές δεν μπορούν και πάντα και να πω την αλήθεια στην μια έχω πει γι όλο αυτό με το άγχος αλλά νιώθω ότι δεν με καταλαβαίνει όσο με καταλαβαίνετε εσείς ή ο αδερφός μου που το περνάτε όλο αυτό με το άγχος

----------


## Maria10

> Πολλές φίλες δεν έχω.. Και αυτές δεν μπορούν και πάντα και να πω την αλήθεια στην μια έχω πει γι όλο αυτό με το άγχος αλλά νιώθω ότι δεν με καταλαβαίνει όσο με καταλαβαίνετε εσείς ή ο αδερφός μου που το περνάτε όλο αυτό με το άγχος


Ναι κ μένα δε με καταλαβαίνουν όλοι.. Κ τώρα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα το χω πει μόνο σε μια φίλη μου, δεν καταλαβαίνουν όλοι

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ναι κ μένα δε με καταλαβαίνουν όλοι.. Κ τώρα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα το χω πει μόνο σε μια φίλη μου, δεν καταλαβαίνουν όλοι


Ακριβώς. Εντωμεταξύ από την μία μίλαγα με την μητέρα μου και ένιωθα την καρδιά σαν να χάνει ένα χτυπο που λένε και τώρα προσπαθώ πάλι να ηρεμήσω και η κοπέλα στο δίπλα δωμάτιο έφερε το αγόρι της.... Καταστροφή

----------


## Maria10

> Ακριβώς. Εντωμεταξύ από την μία μίλαγα με την μητέρα μου και ένιωθα την καρδιά σαν να χάνει ένα χτυπο που λένε και τώρα προσπαθώ πάλι να ηρεμήσω και η κοπέλα στο δίπλα δωμάτιο έφερε το αγόρι της.... Καταστροφή


Ακου λίγη μουσικουλα κ πιες ένα χαμομηλι αν έχεις

----------


## Xfactor

Το περπατημα στην φυση και γενικα καποιο αθλημα θα βοηθησει πολυ με το αγχος...μπορεις ν τ περιγραψεις αυτο που σε πιανει κ ποτε σε πιανει?

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ακου λίγη μουσικουλα κ πιες ένα χαμομηλι αν έχεις


Έχω χαμομήλι.. Εντωμεταξύ δεν έχω φάει και τίποτα από το μεσημέρι.. Και το μεσημέρι δεν έφαγα καλά.....

----------


## Maria10

> Έχω χαμομήλι.. Εντωμεταξύ δεν έχω φάει και τίποτα από το μεσημέρι.. Και το μεσημέρι δεν έφαγα καλά.....


Θα σε χαλαρώσει το χαμομηλι πάντως.. Κ δεν πείνας καθόλου;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Το περπατημα στην φυση και γενικα καποιο αθλημα θα βοηθησει πολυ με το αγχος...μπορεις ν τ περιγραψεις αυτο που σε πιανει κ ποτε σε πιανει?


Κυρίως κακές σκέψεις ότι είμαι αγχωμένη και νιώθω χάλια ψυχολογικα και δεν έχω όρεξη για να φαω

----------


## Xfactor

Σου συμβαινει καιρο?περασες καποιο ασχημο γεγονος προσφατα? Σε καποιον ειδικο εχεις μιλησει?

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Σου συμβαινει καιρο?περασες καποιο ασχημο γεγονος προσφατα? Σε καποιον ειδικο εχεις μιλησει?


Όχι δεν πέρασα κάποιο άσχημο γεγονός απλά ήμουν 2 μήνες στο σπίτι και ήμουν κλεισμένη μέσα και το συνήθισα πολύ και όταν ήταν να φύγω με έπιασε άγχος και ακόμα έχω. Μου συνέβη 1η φορά πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι που πέρασα πάλι τα ίδια και με έπιασε άγχος. Και μετά με έπιανε και άγχος όταν ήταν να πάω σπίτι για τις διακοπές επειδή ήξερα ότι θα είμαι πάλι κλεισμένη στο σπίτι και ότι μετά όταν θα είναι να φύγω θα είμαι χάλια... Όχι ακόμα δεν έχω πάει περιμένω να έρθει η ψυχολόγος που έχει το ΤΕΙ/ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ μας γιατί είναι δωρεάν

----------


## Maria10

> Όχι δεν πέρασα κάποιο άσχημο γεγονός απλά ήμουν 2 μήνες στο σπίτι και ήμουν κλεισμένη μέσα και το συνήθισα πολύ και όταν ήταν να φύγω με έπιασε άγχος και ακόμα έχω. Μου συνέβη 1η φορά πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι που πέρασα πάλι τα ίδια και με έπιασε άγχος. Και μετά με έπιανε και άγχος όταν ήταν να πάω σπίτι για τις διακοπές επειδή ήξερα ότι θα είμαι πάλι κλεισμένη στο σπίτι και ότι μετά όταν θα είναι να φύγω θα είμαι χάλια... Όχι ακόμα δεν έχω πάει περιμένω να έρθει η ψυχολόγος που έχει το ΤΕΙ/ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ μας γιατί είναι δωρεάν


Γενικά όταν κλεινεσαι σπίτι είναι δύσκολο να ξαναβγείς, το βλέπω κ από μένα.. Όπως κ όταν είσαι συνέχεια έξω λες δε μπορώ να μείνω σπίτι. Όλα είναι θέμα συνήθειας λοιπόν κ η συνήθεια είναι κακό πράγμα γενικά

----------


## Xfactor

Απο οτι μου λες, καταλαβαινω οτι σου επεσε πολυ η διαθεση λογω του οτι οταν πας σπιτι σου, δν εχεις παρεα να βγεις..νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με την αυτοπεποιθηση περισσοτερο κ ισως ν αναπτυζεις μθα μορφη φοβιας επειδη δν συναστρεφεσαι μ κοσμο...και φιλους να μην εχεις παντως μπορει να κανεις εναλλακτικα πραγματα οπως διαφορες ασχολιες η ομαδικα χομπυ κ .λ.π.....καλα θα κανεις να πας συντομα στην ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει με το ανγχος...ισως και με καποια αλλα κομνατια τ εαυτου σου π.χ αμα εισαι εσωστρεφεις σαν ανθρωπος κ.λ.π... Δοκιμασε σοπινγκ θεραπυ προσωρινα χαχα αρεσει στις γυναικεςαπο οτι ξερω, και σιγουρα περπατημα θα σε βοηθησει...εχω περασει απο εντονο αγχος κ φοβιες κ εγω δν μπορουσα ν φαω κ.λ.π...υπαρχουν κατι χαπακια για προσωρινη λυση αλλα δεν θα στα προτεινα.....δοκιμασε ν βρεις πρασινο τσαι του βουνου...δρα σαν ηρεμιστικο σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Απο οτι μου λες, καταλαβαινω οτι σου επεσε πολυ η διαθεση λογω του οτι οταν πας σπιτι σου, δν εχεις παρεα να βγεις..νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με την αυτοπεποιθηση περισσοτερο κ ισως ν αναπτυζεις μθα μορφη φοβιας επειδη δν συναστρεφεσαι μ κοσμο...και φιλους να μην εχεις παντως μπορει να κανεις εναλλακτικα πραγματα οπως διαφορες ασχολιες η ομαδικα χομπυ κ .λ.π.....καλα θα κανεις να πας συντομα στην ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει με το ανγχος...ισως και με καποια αλλα κομνατια τ εαυτου σου π.χ αμα εισαι εσωστρεφεις σαν ανθρωπος κ.λ.π... Δοκιμασε σοπινγκ θεραπυ προσωρινα χαχα αρεσει στις γυναικεςαπο οτι ξερω, και σιγουρα περπατημα θα σε βοηθησει...εχω περασει απο εντονο αγχος κ φοβιες κ εγω δν μπορουσα ν φαω κ.λ.π...υπαρχουν κατι χαπακια για προσωρινη λυση αλλα δεν θα στα προτεινα.....δοκιμασε ν βρεις πρασινο τσαι του βουνου...δρα σαν ηρεμιστικο σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις.


Και όταν είσαι σαν εμένα, αδύνατη, το να μην τρως σε αγχώνει και αυτό

----------


## Maria10

> Και όταν είσαι σαν εμένα, αδύνατη, το να μην τρως σε αγχώνει και αυτό


Τώρα δεν πείνας καθόλου;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Τώρα δεν πείνας καθόλου;


Αυτή την στιγμή πεινάω λίγο θα βάλω να φάω δημητριακά

----------


## Maria10

> Αυτή την στιγμή πεινάω λίγο θα βάλω να φάω δημητριακά


Μην το σκέφτεσαι όλη μέρα βασικά.. Κ γω πέρασα μια περίοδο που δεν είχα όρεξη κ όσο το σκεφτόμουν, μου κοβόταν χειρότερα. Απλά να φροντίζεις να μη χάνεις γεύματα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Μην το σκέφτεσαι όλη μέρα βασικά.. Κ γω πέρασα μια περίοδο που δεν είχα όρεξη κ όσο το σκεφτόμουν, μου κοβόταν χειρότερα. Απλά να φροντίζεις να μη χάνεις γεύματα


Ναι είναι σημαντικό άμα συνηθίσω το δωμάτιο μου και το να είμαι μόνη μου θα έχω και όρεξη

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι είναι σημαντικό άμα συνηθίσω το δωμάτιο μου και το να είμαι μόνη μου θα έχω και όρεξη


Σίγουρα ναι, μην ανησυχείς.. Ίσως είναι κ η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος. Και σ αυτό σε καταλαβαίνω, εγώ πχ οταν φιλοξενουμαι κάπου μπορεί να μην κοιμηθώ το βράδυ καλά δε μπορω

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Σίγουρα ναι, μην ανησυχείς.. Ίσως είναι κ η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος. Και σ αυτό σε καταλαβαίνω, εγώ πχ οταν φιλοξενουμαι κάπου μπορεί να μην κοιμηθώ το βράδυ καλά δε μπορω


Πλάκα μου κάνεις. Βρήκαμε ένα ακόμα κοινό. Το ίδιο και εγώ. Δύο φορές πήγα να μείνω σε μία φίλη μου και δεν έκλεισα μάτι όλο το βράδυ μόνο το πρωί λίγο..

----------


## Maria10

> Πλάκα μου κάνεις. Βρήκαμε ένα ακόμα κοινό. Το ίδιο και εγώ. Δύο φορές πήγα να μείνω σε μία φίλη μου και δεν έκλεισα μάτι όλο το βράδυ μόνο το πρωί λίγο..


Χάχαχ άσε κ σε διακοπές μου χει τύχει κ γενικά όταν αλλάζω περιβάλλον..εκτός κ αν είμαι πλ κουρασμένη

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Χάχαχ άσε κ σε διακοπές μου χει τύχει κ γενικά όταν αλλάζω περιβάλλον..εκτός κ αν είμαι πλ κουρασμένη


Εγώ δεν έχω πάει διακοπές για πάρα πολύ καιρό και όσο σκέφτομαι άμα πήγαινα θα ήμουν χάλια....

----------


## Maria10

> Εγώ δεν έχω πάει διακοπές για πάρα πολύ καιρό και όσο σκέφτομαι άμα πήγαινα θα ήμουν χάλια....


Γιατί όμως; τι είναι αυτό που σε αγχωνει πιο πολύ; για τις διακοπές πχ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Γιατί όμως; τι είναι αυτό που σε αγχωνει πιο πολύ; για τις διακοπές πχ


Κοίτα αρχικά δεν πηγαίνω γιατί 2 φίλες που έχω δεν έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα.. Αλλά όταν έτυχε να πούμε να πάμε διακοπές για το Μάρτιο αγχώθηκα μάλλον για την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος να το πω... Αν και όταν ήμουν Δευτέρα λυκείου είχαμε πάει εκδρομή στο εξωτερικό αλλά δεν αγχώθηκα ούτε λίγο μάλλον επειδή ειμασταν 50 παιδιά και γνωριζόμαστε καλά και ήταν τέλεια.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω

----------


## Maria10

> Κοίτα αρχικά δεν πηγαίνω γιατί 2 φίλες που έχω δεν έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα.. Αλλά όταν έτυχε να πούμε να πάμε διακοπές για το Μάρτιο αγχώθηκα μάλλον για την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος να το πω... Αν και όταν ήμουν Δευτέρα λυκείου είχαμε πάει εκδρομή στο εξωτερικό αλλά δεν αγχώθηκα ούτε λίγο μάλλον επειδή ειμασταν 50 παιδιά και γνωριζόμαστε καλά και ήταν τέλεια.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω


Σε καταλαβαίνω.. Απλά ο φόβος ξεπερνιέται με αντιμετώπιση. Το λέω σε σένα κ σε μένα μαζί

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Σε καταλαβαίνω.. Απλά ο φόβος ξεπερνιέται με αντιμετώπιση. Το λέω σε σένα κ σε μένα μαζί


Ναι μόνο έτσι. Τώρα πριν λίγο μου έτυχε κάτι άλλο είχα πάει από το πρωί μέχρι τις 5 στην πισίνα που είναι εδώ κοντά με την ξαδέρφη μου και τις φίλες και μετά ήρθε ο θείος και μας πήρε. Όταν πήγαμε σπίτι μου είπαν ότι θα πάνε μέχρι αύριο σε ένα σπίτι που έχουν νοικιάσει παραλιακά γιατί έβαψαν το σπίτι (σαλόνι, κουζίνα, παιδικό δωμάτιο) και μυρίζει και το θέμα είναι ότι μου ζήτησε η θεία μου να μείνω εγώ εκεί για να ανοίξω αύριο το απόγευμα στην κυρία που θα πάει να καθαρίσει μαζί με την θεία μου και να της μαζέψω τα ρούχα που έχει απλώσει και φοβάται ότι έχει πολύ αέρα. Και εγώ είπα δεν ήθελα να μείνω. Και ψιλοτσατηστηκε μου φάνηκε... Απλά δεν ήθελα να μείνω στο δωμάτιο μου για να αρχίσω να συνηθίζω και θα μου πείτε ένα βράδυ είναι αλλά είμαι σε μία παράξενη φάση και πρέπει να το συνηθίσω λ.. Δεν ξέρω πως το είδατε εσείς τα έκανα σκατα?

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι μόνο έτσι. Τώρα πριν λίγο μου έτυχε κάτι άλλο είχα πάει από το πρωί μέχρι τις 5 στην πισίνα που είναι εδώ κοντά με την ξαδέρφη μου και τις φίλες και μετά ήρθε ο θείος και μας πήρε. Όταν πήγαμε σπίτι μου είπαν ότι θα πάνε μέχρι αύριο σε ένα σπίτι που έχουν νοικιάσει παραλιακά γιατί έβαψαν το σπίτι (σαλόνι, κουζίνα, παιδικό δωμάτιο) και μυρίζει και το θέμα είναι ότι μου ζήτησε η θεία μου να μείνω εγώ εκεί για να ανοίξω αύριο το απόγευμα στην κυρία που θα πάει να καθαρίσει μαζί με την θεία μου και να της μαζέψω τα ρούχα που έχει απλώσει και φοβάται ότι έχει πολύ αέρα. Και εγώ είπα δεν ήθελα να μείνω. Και ψιλοτσατηστηκε μου φάνηκε... Απλά δεν ήθελα να μείνω στο δωμάτιο μου για να αρχίσω να συνηθίζω και θα μου πείτε ένα βράδυ είναι αλλά είμαι σε μία παράξενη φάση και πρέπει να το συνηθίσω λ.. Δεν ξέρω πως το είδατε εσείς τα έκανα σκατα?


Πρέπει να μείνεις εκεί το βράδυ;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πρέπει να μείνεις εκεί το βράδυ;


Εννοείς στο σπίτι της θείας μου?

----------


## Maria10

> Εννοείς στο σπίτι της θείας μου?


Ναι, δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ναι, δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς


Ναι ήθελε να μείνω εκεί σήμερα μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα για να μαζέψω κάποια ρούχα που άπλωσε πριν φύγει επειδή φυσαγε λίγο και φοβόταν να μην βάλει πολύ αέρα μετα και ήθελε να μείνω γιατί το απόγευμα κάποια στιγμή θα ερχόταν μία κυρία για να καθαρίσει το σπίτι και ήθελε να της ανοίξω μέχρι να έρθουν αυτοί.

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι ήθελε να μείνω εκεί σήμερα μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα για να μαζέψω κάποια ρούχα που άπλωσε πριν φύγει επειδή φυσαγε λίγο και φοβόταν να μην βάλει πολύ αέρα μετα και ήθελε να μείνω γιατί το απόγευμα κάποια στιγμή θα ερχόταν μία κυρία για να καθαρίσει το σπίτι και ήθελε να της ανοίξω μέχρι να έρθουν αυτοί.


Εεε εντάξει η αλήθεια είναι κ γω δε θα ήθελα να μείνω σε άλλο σπίτι αν δε μου ήταν οικείο.. Μαύρο βράδυ θα περνούσα χααχ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εεε εντάξει η αλήθεια είναι κ γω δε θα ήθελα να μείνω σε άλλο σπίτι αν δε μου ήταν οικείο.. Μαύρο βράδυ θα περνούσα χααχ


Δεν ήταν τόσο αυτό έχω μείνει αρκετες φορές στην θεία μου και οτν ηρθα την Τετάρτη σε αυτή έμεινα και την Πέμπτη εκεί έμεινα αλλά και εκεί δεν είχα καλό ύπνο... Απλά θέλω να συνηθίσω το δωμάτιο μου για να μην νιώθω χάλια και ειδικά το βράδυ όταν θα είμαι..

----------


## Maria10

> Δεν ήταν τόσο αυτό έχω μείνει αρκετες φορές στην θεία μου και οτν ηρθα την Τετάρτη σε αυτή έμεινα και την Πέμπτη εκεί έμεινα αλλά και εκεί δεν είχα καλό ύπνο... Απλά θέλω να συνηθίσω το δωμάτιο μου για να μην νιώθω χάλια και ειδικά το βράδυ όταν θα είμαι..


Ααα κατάλαβα. Ε εντάξει για ένα βράδυ δεν πειράζει, θα έχεις χρόνο να συνηθίσεις ξανά κ πιστεύω δε θα είναι κ τόσο δύσκολο

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ααα κατάλαβα. Ε εντάξει για ένα βράδυ δεν πειράζει, θα έχεις χρόνο να συνηθίσεις ξανά κ πιστεύω δε θα είναι κ τόσο δύσκολο


Να συνηθίσω μπας και μου ανοίξει και η όρεξη

----------


## Maria10

> Να συνηθίσω μπας και μου ανοίξει και η όρεξη


Nαι.. Προσπάθησε να το απλοποιήσεις στο μυαλό σου, γιατί υπάρχουν κ πολύ πιο δύσκολες καταστάσεις. Θα συνηθίσεις ξανά το δωματιο σου κ θα είναι όλα ωραία

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Nαι.. Προσπάθησε να το απλοποιήσεις στο μυαλό σου, γιατί υπάρχουν κ πολύ πιο δύσκολες καταστάσεις. Θα συνηθίσεις ξανά το δωματιο σου κ θα είναι όλα ωραία


Ακριβώς να μας πάνε όλα καλά. Αυτό και τίποτα άλλο. Πότε ξεκινάς εξεταστική?

----------


## Maria10

> Ακριβώς να μας πάνε όλα καλά. Αυτό και τίποτα άλλο. Πότε ξεκινάς εξεταστική?


Την Πέμπτη! :/ τώρα βλέπω Χάρι ποττερ για διάλειμμα χάχαχ εσύ;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Την Πέμπτη! :/ τώρα βλέπω Χάρι ποττερ για διάλειμμα χάχαχ εσύ;


Ωχ ξέχασα ότι έχει Χάρι Ποττερ... :| εγώ Δευτέρα και με απαίσιο μάθημα δεν με βλέπω να το περνάω ποτέ...

----------


## Maria10

> Ωχ ξέχασα ότι έχει Χάρι Ποττερ... :| εγώ Δευτέρα και με απαίσιο μάθημα δεν με βλέπω να το περνάω ποτέ...


 Κ μένα απαίσιο, άσε.. Κάνε μια προσπάθεια κ αύριο κ ο, τι Γίνει :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Κ μένα απαίσιο, άσε.. Κάνε μια προσπάθεια κ αύριο κ ο, τι Γίνει


Αυτό ακριβώς... Εγώ έβαλα να δω στο Open έχει ρομαντική ταινία αλλά τελειώνει.. :/

----------


## Maria10

> Αυτό ακριβώς... Εγώ έβαλα να δω στο Open έχει ρομαντική ταινία αλλά τελειώνει.. :/


Δες χαρυ ποττερ ????

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Δες χαρυ ποττερ ????


Τον έχω βαρεθεί τον Χάρι ποτέ μου δεν ήμουν μεγάλη φαν.........

----------


## Maria10

> Τον έχω βαρεθεί τον Χάρι ποτέ μου δεν ήμουν μεγάλη φαν.........


Εμένα είναι απ τα αγαπημένα μου! Αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να κοιμηθώ για να ξυπνήσω νωρίς να διαβάσω.. Τώρα είσαι καλύτερα;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εμένα είναι απ τα αγαπημένα μου! Αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να κοιμηθώ για να ξυπνήσω νωρίς να διαβάσω.. Τώρα είσαι καλύτερα;


Έτσι και έτσι με τυρανναει η ταχυκαρδία :/

----------


## Maria10

> Έτσι και έτσι με τυρανναει η ταχυκαρδία :/


Πφφ γτ έτσι ρε συ, προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις, να κοιμηθείς.. Κάνε κάτι χαλαρωτικο

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πφφ γτ έτσι ρε συ, προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις, να κοιμηθείς.. Κάνε κάτι χαλαρωτικο


Γενικά την ταχυκαρδία την έχω στην ζωή μου λόγω της αγυμνασιας μου παρόλο που είμαι αδύνατη απλά τώρα με το άγχος την νιώθω πιο αισθητή να το πω

----------


## Maria10

> Γενικά την ταχυκαρδία την έχω στην ζωή μου λόγω της αγυμνασιας μου παρόλο που είμαι αδύνατη απλά τώρα με το άγχος την νιώθω πιο αισθητή να το πω


Απλά σκέψου ότι τώρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχεις άγχος, είναι βράδυ θα κοιμηθείς.. Όλα καλά!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Απλά σκέψου ότι τώρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχεις άγχος, είναι βράδυ θα κοιμηθείς.. Όλα καλά!


Αυτό θα προσπαθήσω.... Τώρα ξάπλωσα έχω την τηλεόραση να παίζει θα παίξω κάτι στο κινητό μπας και χαλαρώσω

----------


## Maria10

> Αυτό θα προσπαθήσω.... Τώρα ξάπλωσα έχω την τηλεόραση να παίζει θα παίξω κάτι στο κινητό μπας και χαλαρώσω


Εγώ θα διαβάσω λίγο κ θα τα κλείσω

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εγώ θα διαβάσω λίγο κ θα τα κλείσω


Καλά θα κάνεις.  :Wink:  Σε αφήνω να συνεχίσεις καλό βράδυ σου εύχομαι θα τα πούμε αύριο.  :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> Καλά θα κάνεις.  Σε αφήνω να συνεχίσεις καλό βράδυ σου εύχομαι θα τα πούμε αύριο.


Kαλο βράδυ σου εύχομαι κ καλή ηρεμια :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Kαλο βράδυ σου εύχομαι κ καλή ηρεμια


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Maria10

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Πως είμαστε σήμεραα; ☺️

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πως είμαστε σήμεραα; ☺️


Καλύτερα μπορώ να πω.. Παράγγειλα φαγητό αν και δεν πεινάω πάρα πολύ αυτή την στιγμή αλλά κάτι θα κάνω... Εσύ πως είσαι?

----------


## Maria10

> Καλύτερα μπορώ να πω.. Παράγγειλα φαγητό αν και δεν πεινάω πάρα πολύ αυτή την στιγμή αλλά κάτι θα κάνω... Εσύ πως είσαι?


Τέλεια, χαίρομαι! Εγώ λίγο βαριεστημένη είμαι σήμερα κ δε θέλω κ να διαβάσω με τιιποτα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Τέλεια, χαίρομαι! Εγώ λίγο βαριεστημένη είμαι σήμερα κ δε θέλω κ να διαβάσω με τιιποτα


Και εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου όρεξη να διαβάσω και δίνω αύριο

----------


## Maria10

> Και εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου όρεξη να διαβάσω και δίνω αύριο


Άστα να πάνε κ γω σμρ 0 όρεξη γενικά

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Άστα να πάνε κ γω σμρ 0 όρεξη γενικά


Κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή και χαζεύω γιατί πιάνω το τετράδιο και δεν συγκεντρωνομαι

----------


## Maria10

Κάνε μια προσπάθεια ρε συ, μπορεί κ να το περάσεις

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Κάνε μια προσπάθεια ρε συ, μπορεί κ να το περάσεις


Τέτοιο μάθημα που είναι.. :/

----------


## Maria10

> Τέτοιο μάθημα που είναι.. :/


Άσε κ μένα χάλια μάθημα, καθόλου ενδιαφέρον.. Αλλά νταξει λέω θα κάνω το καφεδάκι μου θα καθίσω να διαβάσω, παίρνω κ στυλό που μαρεσουν χαχαχα κάνω ο, τι μπορώ να περάσει πιο ανώδυνα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Άσε κ μένα χάλια μάθημα, καθόλου ενδιαφέρον.. Αλλά νταξει λέω θα κάνω το καφεδάκι μου θα καθίσω να διαβάσω, παίρνω κ στυλό που μαρεσουν χαχαχα κάνω ο, τι μπορώ να περάσει πιο ανώδυνα


Πω πω δεν βλέπω να παίρνω πτυχίο ποτέ μα ποτέ :'(

----------


## Maria10

> Πω πω δεν βλέπω να παίρνω πτυχίο ποτέ μα ποτέ :'(


Υπομονηηη, το διάβασμα θέλει κυρίως υπομονή χαχαχ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Υπομονηηη, το διάβασμα θέλει κυρίως υπομονή χαχαχ


Ναι ακριβώς και εγώ αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω υπομονή δεν έχω όρεξη να καθίσω να διαβάσω, βαριέμαι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πω πω δεν βλέπω να παίρνω πτυχίο ποτέ μα ποτέ :'(


Καλά,τι ετος είσαι?

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι ακριβώς και εγώ αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω υπομονή δεν έχω όρεξη να καθίσω να διαβάσω, βαριέμαι


Και γω σήμερα παρααα πολύ :Frown:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καλά,τι ετος είσαι?


Μπαίνω 4ο :'(

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Και γω σήμερα παρααα πολύ


Πω πω βαρεμάρα τα διαβάζω και δεν μου μένει τίποτα  :Frown:

----------


## Maria10

> Πω πω βαρεμάρα τα διαβάζω και δεν μου μένει τίποτα


Καιιι μένα, τα έκλεισα προς το παρόν

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπαίνω 4ο :'(


Έχεις αρκετά?

Λοιπόν,και εσυ και η Μαρία χαλαρωστε για σημερα.
Αυριο θα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## Maria10

> Έχεις αρκετά?
> 
> Λοιπόν,και εσυ και η Μαρία χαλαρωστε για σημερα.
> Αυριο θα είναι καλύτερα.


Χάχαχ ας το ελπίσουμε!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χάχαχ ας το ελπίσουμε!


Θα σας πρότεινα επίσης να διαβαζετε πρωί.Γιατί είστε ξεκούραστες τότε,με περισσότερη ενέργεια και μετά θα μπορείτε να ξοδεψετε τον χρόνο σε κατι ευχάριστο.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Έχεις αρκετά?
> Λοιπόν,και εσυ και η Μαρία χαλαρωστε για σημερα.
> Αυριο θα είναι καλύτερα.


Εγώ αύριο δίνω... Τώρα τι θα δώσω...

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Θα σας πρότεινα επίσης να διαβαζετε πρωί.Γιατί είστε ξεκούραστες τότε,με περισσότερη ενέργεια και μετά θα μπορείτε να ξοδεψετε τον χρόνο σε κατι ευχάριστο.


Ναι είναι καλή ιδέα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγώ αύριο δίνω... Τώρα τι θα δώσω...


Μήπως να μην πας αμα είσαι αδιάβαστη?

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Μήπως να μην πας αμα είσαι αδιάβαστη?


Θα πάω να δω τα θέματα θα γράψω τι ξέρω και ότι γίνει γινει

----------


## Maria10

> Θα πάω να δω τα θέματα θα γράψω τι ξέρω και ότι γίνει γινει


No stress :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> No stress


Ακριβώς. Εεεε μα πια έχουμε τα θέματα έχουμε και την εξεταστική...

----------


## Maria10

> Ακριβώς. Εεεε μα πια έχουμε τα θέματα έχουμε και την εξεταστική...


Άστα να πάνε.. Τι βάρος κ αυτό

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Άστα να πάνε.. Τι βάρος κ αυτό


Άσε άσε πέρυσι μόνο ένα μάθημα είχα πάει να δώσω ήμουν τόσο χάλια

----------


## Maria10

> Άσε άσε πέρυσι μόνο ένα μάθημα είχα πάει να δώσω ήμουν τόσο χάλια


Προσπάθησε να δίνεις όσα μαθήματα μπορείς για να τα ξεφορτωνεσαι!

----------


## RONI123

ΕΓΩ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ.ΚΑΜΜΊΑ? ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> ΕΓΩ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ.ΚΑΜΜΊΑ? ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ


Μμμ έγινε κάτι και άρχισε το άγχος?

----------


## RONI123

Σκεφτομαι για αλλαγη δουλειας κ αγχωνομαι.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Σκεφτομαι για αλλαγη δουλειας κ αγχωνομαι.


Ααααα μην το σκέφτεσαι τόσο όλα θα πάνε καλά....  :Wink:

----------


## RONI123

Νασαι καλα!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Νασαι καλα!


Πιστεύω σε εσένα! Και οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς γράψε ένα Post και θα σου απαντήσουμε να σου πουν και άλλοι την γνώμη τους! Όλα θα πάνε καλά  :Smile:

----------


## RONI123

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!????


Τίποτα  :Smile:  να είσαι καλά

----------


## akis1

> Σκεφτομαι για αλλαγη δουλειας κ αγχωνομαι.


άραξε και σκέψου θετικά...... σου μιλάω εγώ που έχω όλα τα συμτώματα του εγκεφαλικού μούδιασμα στην γλώσσα-χέρι-πόδι-πρόσωπο όλα μαζί και κάνει δυνατές σουβλιές στο κεφάλι..... μέχρι και παράλυση στο χέρι έπαθα...... εγώ να δεις ποσο υπομονή κάνω με όλα αυτά που έχω.... παρολαυτά δεν αγχώνομαι...... αλλα τα αισθάνομαι όλα αυτά κάθε μέρα και χαλιέμαι άσχημα.... αλλα σκέφτομαι πάντα θετικά.... αλλιώς δεν θα την πάλευα.... είμαι 26 χρόνον γαμώ την τρελα μου και χαλιέμαι για μαλακίες......

----------


## RONI123

Αυριο εχω συναντηση για μια νεα δουλεια κ δεν ξερω τι να κανω.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> άραξε και σκέψου θετικά...... σου μιλάω εγώ που έχω όλα τα συμτώματα του εγκεφαλικού μούδιασμα στην γλώσσα-χέρι-πόδι-πρόσωπο όλα μαζί και κάνει δυνατές σουβλιές στο κεφάλι..... μέχρι και παράλυση στο χέρι έπαθα...... εγώ να δεις ποσο υπομονή κάνω με όλα αυτά που έχω.... παρολαυτά δεν αγχώνομαι...... αλλα τα αισθάνομαι όλα αυτά κάθε μέρα και χαλιέμαι άσχημα.... αλλα σκέφτομαι πάντα θετικά.... αλλιώς δεν θα την πάλευα.... είμαι 26 χρόνον γαμώ την τρελα μου και χαλιέμαι για μαλακίες......


Και εσύ πάρε ανάσες, ρίξε λίγο νερό στο πρόσωπο σου ή κάνε ένα ντουζ άκου λίγο μουσική ή δες τηλεόραση από ότι βλέπω κάτι έχει και ηρεμισεις.  :Wink:

----------


## RONI123

Εγω ειμαι 40 κ το εχω αυτο απο τα 30 .παλευω καθημερινα με το αγχος.

----------


## akis1

> Αυριο εχω συναντηση για μια νεα δουλεια κ δεν ξερω τι να κανω.


ξερεις...! θα πας..... και θα εισαι μια χαρα.....!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εγω ειμαι 40 κ το εχω αυτο απο τα 30 .παλευω καθημερινα με το αγχος.


Έχει πάει ποτέ σε ψυχολόγο?

----------


## RONI123

Εννοειται.κανω κ θεραπεια.αλλα κ παλι δεν ειμαι αυτο που θελω.

----------


## akis1

> Και εσύ πάρε ανάσες, ρίξε λίγο νερό στο πρόσωπο σου ή κάνε ένα ντουζ άκου λίγο μουσική ή δες τηλεόραση από ότι βλέπω κάτι έχει και ηρεμισεις.


ο μονος τροπος τωρα να συνελθω ειναι να παω να κανω μπανιο με παγωμενο νερο...

ετσι θα την ακουσω λιγο.... χαχαχα  :Wink: 

πηρα και ενα αντικατα8λιπτικο σημερα και εχω φαει φρικη ασε..... εχω ενεργεια και αδυναμια μαζι... ειναι τρελο αυτο που εχω παθει.....

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Προσπάθησε να δίνεις όσα μαθήματα μπορείς για να τα ξεφορτωνεσαι!


Ναι αυτό και έχω και κάμποσα μου μαζεύτηκαν από το 1ο έτος

----------


## RONI123

Κγω απο διαφορα προβληματα το επαθα. κ εμεινε.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> ο μονος τροπος τωρα να συνελθω ειναι να παω να κανω μπανιο με παγωμενο νερο...
> 
> ετσι θα την ακουσω λιγο.... χαχαχα 
> 
> πηρα και ενα αντικατα8λιπτικο σημερα και εχω φαει φρικη ασε..... εχω ενεργεια και αδυναμια μαζι... ειναι τρελο αυτο που εχω παθει.....


Ααα κατάλαβα κάνε ένα μπάνιο με Όχι πολύ παγωμένο νερό μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει

----------


## RONI123

Αυτο θα κανω.ευχαριστω.καλο βραδυ!!!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αυτο θα κανω.ευχαριστω.καλο βραδυ!!!


Καλό βράδυ

----------


## akis1

> Ααα κατάλαβα κάνε ένα μπάνιο με Όχι πολύ παγωμένο νερό μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει


είμαι τόσο τρελός που έκανα ένα espresso τώρα και ηρέμησα...... τωρα κανονισα με μια φιλη μου Θα βγω για ένα χαλαρό ποτάκι.... 

θελει τρελα η ζωη.........

εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει απο το ανχος μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να πατας πανω στο ανχος και να κανεις οτι σε ανχωνει για να εισαι δυνατος...  :Wink:

----------


## RONI123

νασαι καλα φιλε μου.καλη επιτυχια γ αυριο

----------


## nightwalker77777

> είμαι τόσο τρελός που έκανα ένα espresso τώρα και ηρέμησα...... τωρα κανονισα με μια φιλη μου Θα βγω για ένα χαλαρό ποτάκι.... 
> 
> θελει τρελα η ζωη.........
> 
> εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει απο το ανχος μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να πατας πανω στο ανχος και να κανεις οτι σε ανχωνει για να εισαι δυνατος...


Ωραίος έτσι. Πιες και ένα ποτό για εμάς  :Wink:

----------


## akis1

> Ωραίος έτσι. Πιες και ένα ποτό για εμάς


έγινε...!!!! 

καλο βραδυ μιλάμε...  :Wink:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> έγινε...!!!! 
> 
> καλο βραδυ μιλάμε...


Τα λέμε!  :Wink:

----------


## nightwalker77777

Εντωμεταξύ εγώ ήμουν χαλαρή και όλα καλά... Και τώρα με έπιασε σαν τσουκσιμο ακριβώς στο κέντρο του θώρακα μου... Απλά τέλεια

----------


## Maria10

> Εντωμεταξύ εγώ ήμουν χαλαρή και όλα καλά... Και τώρα με έπιασε σαν τσουκσιμο ακριβώς στο κέντρο του θώρακα μου... Απλά τέλεια


Πιες λίγο νερό κ κανε μερικές κίνησεις με τα χέρια

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πιες λίγο νερό κ κανε μερικές κίνησεις με τα χέρια


Πω γιατί με έπιασε τώρα αυτό?

----------


## geodim

Το τσούξιμο μπορεί να είναι επειδή ακούσια σφίγγονται οι μύες εκεί. Σκέψου είναι σα να κάνεις πχ βαρακι 1 κιλό με το ένα χέρι. Κάποια στιγμή θα νιώσεις ένα κάψιμο στο μπράτσο. 
Κάνε μερικές εκτάσεις να χαλαρώσουν οι μύες. Αν έχεις ιδιωτική ντουζιέρα κάνε ζεστό ντουζακι, βοηθάει

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Το τσούξιμο μπορεί να είναι επειδή ακούσια σφίγγονται οι μύες εκεί. Σκέψου είναι σα να κάνεις πχ βαρακι 1 κιλό με το ένα χέρι. Κάποια στιγμή θα νιώσεις ένα κάψιμο στο μπράτσο. 
> Κάνε μερικές εκτάσεις να χαλαρώσουν οι μύες. Αν έχεις ιδιωτική ντουζιέρα κάνε ζεστό ντουζακι, βοηθάει


Έχω δικό μου μπάνιο αλλά έχω συγκεκριμένες ώρες ζεστό νερό... Είναι μάλλον από το αγχος μου που δεν προετοιμαστηκα καλά και σκέφτομαι ότι φταίω και εγώ που δεν προετοιμαστηκα καλά..

----------


## geodim

Κοίτα ούτως ή άλλος πας αναγνωριστικά αύριο. Σκέψου στο μυαλό σου μια διαφορετική οπτική πως δεν έχει σημασία αν δεν προετοιμαστηκες , θα δεις τι πέφτει στις εξετάσεις και στυλ του καθηγητή, πράγματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν την επόμενη φορα.
Επίσης καλό είναι το αυριανό να το συνδυάσεις με κάποια δραστηριότητα που θα σου είναι ευχάριστη και ξεαγχωτικη

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Κοίτα ούτως ή άλλος πας αναγνωριστικά αύριο. Σκέψου στο μυαλό σου μια διαφορετική οπτική πως δεν έχει σημασία αν δεν προετοιμαστηκες , θα δεις τι πέφτει στις εξετάσεις και στυλ του καθηγητή, πράγματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν την επόμενη φορα.
> Επίσης καλό είναι το αυριανό να το συνδυάσεις με κάποια δραστηριότητα που θα σου είναι ευχάριστη και ξεαγχωτικη


Ξύπνησα και σκέφτομαι να πάω ή να μην πάω?

----------


## geodim

εγώ ψηφίζω να πας πάντως. Και θα αποκτήσεις επαφή με τις εξετάσεις, και θα βγεις έξω να σε δει ο ήλιος. Καλημέρα

----------


## nightwalker77777

Καλημέρα... Απλά είναι ότι δεν έχω προετοιμαστει και είναι δύσκολο μάθημα και σίγουρα θα με κόψει... Τον έχω μάθει γιατί τον έχω και σε άλλο μάθημα και το δίνω αύριο εκείνο της ίδιας κατηγορίας....

----------


## geodim

Ναι οι πιθανότητες λένε πως θα σε κόψει, αυτό είναι κάτι που το ξέρεις όμως δεν αποτελεί νέα πληροφορία. Δύο επιλογές έχεις: ή δεν βγαίνεις καθόλου και στρώνεσαι στο διάβασμα για το επόμενο μάθημα για το οποίο μπορείς να προετοιμαστείς κατάλληλα ώστε να το περάσεις (γιατί και το αυριανό υποθέτω δεν το έχεις κοιτάξει καθόλου) ή δεν κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως γιατί δεν θες να αγχωθείς και κάθεσαι εκεί που είσαι. Αλλά το χειρότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις όταν αγχώνεσαι είναι το ..τίποτα. Δεν λέω να πιέζεσαι μέχρι να σκάσεις, αλλά αν δεν δραστηριοποιηθείς , μόνο χειρότερο θα γίνεται το άγχος.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ναι οι πιθανότητες λένε πως θα σε κόψει, αυτό είναι κάτι που το ξέρεις όμως δεν αποτελεί νέα πληροφορία. Δύο επιλογές έχεις: ή δεν βγαίνεις καθόλου και στρώνεσαι στο διάβασμα για το επόμενο μάθημα για το οποίο μπορείς να προετοιμαστείς κατάλληλα ώστε να το περάσεις (γιατί και το αυριανό υποθέτω δεν το έχεις κοιτάξει καθόλου) ή δεν κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως γιατί δεν θες να αγχωθείς και κάθεσαι εκεί που είσαι. Αλλά το χειρότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις όταν αγχώνεσαι είναι το ..τίποτα. Δεν λέω να πιέζεσαι μέχρι να σκάσεις, αλλά αν δεν δραστηριοποιηθείς , μόνο χειρότερο θα γίνεται το άγχος.


Μην ανησυχείς θα πάω να δώσω

----------


## Maria10

> Καλημέρα... Απλά είναι ότι δεν έχω προετοιμαστει και είναι δύσκολο μάθημα και σίγουρα θα με κόψει... Τον έχω μάθει γιατί τον έχω και σε άλλο μάθημα και το δίνω αύριο εκείνο της ίδιας κατηγορίας....


Εγώ είμαι της άποψης να προετοιμαστεις καλά για το επόμενο! Δηλαδή να περάσεις κάτι σίγουρα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εγώ είμαι της άποψης να προετοιμαστεις καλά για το επόμενο! Δηλαδή να περάσεις κάτι σίγουρα


Τώρα το αποφάσισα και ας κοπω

----------


## Maria10

> Τώρα το αποφάσισα και ας κοπω


Καλή επιτυχία όπως κ να χει :Smile:

----------


## RONI123

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ

----------


## akis1

καλή επιτυχία όπως και να έχει....αλλα μην σε αγχώνει ότι και αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα....

----------


## nightwalker77777

Παιδιά πήγα..... Και γέλασα πολύ! Άλλαξε τα θέματα εκεί που ήξερα κάτι λίγα τώρα με άλλα θέματα δεν ήξερα Χριστό!

----------


## akis1

> Παιδιά πήγα..... Και γέλασα πολύ! Άλλαξε τα θέματα εκεί που ήξερα κάτι λίγα τώρα με άλλα θέματα δεν ήξερα Χριστό!


φανταστικά!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> φανταστικά!!!!!!!!!


Μόνο? Και τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί και αύριο να αλλάξει τα θέματα..... Απλά τέλεια :Ρ

----------


## akis1

> Μόνο? Και τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί και αύριο να αλλάξει τα θέματα..... Απλά τέλεια :Ρ


θα ειναι ακομα πιο φανταστικά...!!!! τι θες να πεις τωρα....? χαχαχα  :Embarrassment: 

μην σκέφτεσαι απλά ρίσκαρε το.....!!!

όλα για ένα λόγο γίνονται....!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> θα ειναι ακομα πιο φανταστικά...!!!! τι θες να πεις τωρα....? χαχαχα 
> 
> μην σκέφτεσαι απλά ρίσκαρε το.....!!!
> 
> όλα για ένα λόγο γίνονται....!


Χαχαχχα ναι! Εντωμεταξύ δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρώθω καθόλου να διαβάσω για αύριο πηγαίνω πάνω κάτω με τις σημειώσεις στο χέρι και το μυαλό πάει αλλού.... Καταστροφή!  :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> Χαχαχχα ναι! Εντωμεταξύ δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρώθω καθόλου να διαβάσω για αύριο πηγαίνω πάνω κάτω με τις σημειώσεις στο χέρι και το μυαλό πάει αλλού.... Καταστροφή!


Κλείσε πισι κ κινητό κ θα συγκεντρωθεις μην ανησυχείς!!

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχχα ναι! Εντωμεταξύ δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρώθω καθόλου να διαβάσω για αύριο πηγαίνω πάνω κάτω με τις σημειώσεις στο χέρι και το μυαλό πάει αλλού.... Καταστροφή!


κατεβασε το Atmosphere: Binaural Therapy Meditation απο το play store και βαλε να ακουσεις τον ηχο focus με ακουστικα..... εμενα με εχει σωσει πολλες φορες....  :Wink:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> κατεβασε το Atmosphere: Binaural Therapy Meditation απο το play store και βαλε να ακουσεις τον ηχο focus με ακουστικα..... εμενα με εχει σωσει πολλες φορες....


Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου στείλω αργότερα άμα με βοηθησε

----------


## akis1

> Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου στείλω αργότερα άμα με βοηθησε


ωραια...!!!!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> ωραια...!!!!


Δεν με βοήθησε περισσότερο με ενοχλούσε...

----------


## akis1

> Δεν με βοήθησε περισσότερο με ενοχλούσε...


η αλήθεια είναι ότι αρκετά άτομα τα ενοχλεί αυτός ο ήχος... μερικά άτομα τα συνδυάζουν ακόμα και με κάποια μουσική... 

αλλα όπως και να έχει στο κάθε άτομο είναι διαφορετικά.....

γενικά εσύ τώρα πως είσαι ηρέμησες καθόλου η ακόμα κανεις βόλτες μέσα στο σπίτι? :P

----------


## nightwalker77777

> η αλήθεια είναι ότι αρκετά άτομα τα ενοχλεί αυτός ο ήχος... μερικά άτομα τα συνδυάζουν ακόμα και με κάποια μουσική... 
> 
> αλλα όπως και να έχει στο κάθε άτομο είναι διαφορετικά.....
> γενικά εσύ τώρα πως είσαι ηρέμησες καθόλου η ακόμα κανεις βόλτες μέσα στο σπίτι? :P


Καλά είμαι... Απλά βαριέμαι να διαβάσω... Απιστευτα

----------


## Maria10

> Καλά είμαι... Απλά βαριέμαι να διαβάσω... Απιστευτα


Καιιι γω, δεν κοιμάμαι κ καλά απ τα χάπια.. Όλη μέρα σέρνομαι

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καιιι γω, δεν κοιμάμαι κ καλά απ τα χάπια.. Όλη μέρα σέρνομαι


Εγώ μόνο όρεξη να διαβάσω δεν έχω....

----------


## akis1

> Καιιι γω, δεν κοιμάμαι κ καλά απ τα χάπια.. Όλη μέρα σέρνομαι


καφε πινεις μεσα στην ημερα? αν ναι κατα τι ωρα?

----------


## akis1

> Καλά είμαι... Απλά βαριέμαι να διαβάσω... Απιστευτα


σε νιώθω....

----------


## nightwalker77777

> σε νιώθω....


Πφφφφφφφφφφ (ξεφυσαω)  :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> καφε πινεις μεσα στην ημερα? αν ναι κατα τι ωρα?


Δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα φίλος του καφέ, πίνω το πρωί έναν ελληνικό η νες

----------


## Maria10

> Εγώ μόνο όρεξη να διαβάσω δεν έχω....


Ούτε γω ρε γμτο

----------


## akis1

> Δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα φίλος του καφέ, πίνω το πρωί έναν ελληνικό η νες


νες γενικα μην πινεις..... ειναι οτι χειροτερο...

εγω πινω μονο espresso.... 9 καφεδες την ημερα περιπου....

το ρεκορ μου ειναι 16 καφεδες freddo espresso σε μια ημερα.......

ολη μερα να εχω καφε θα πινω....... 

αγαπω τον καφε  :Big Grin:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> νες γενικα μην πινεις..... ειναι οτι χειροτερο...
> 
> εγω πινω μονο espresso.... 9 καφεδες την ημερα περιπου....
> 
> το ρεκορ μου ειναι 16 καφεδες freddo espresso σε μια ημερα.......
> 
> ολη μερα να εχω καφε θα πινω....... 
> 
> αγαπω τον καφε


Ουαου 16 καφέδες? Σοκ μιλάμε. Εγώ πάντως έχω να πιω από όταν ήμουν 3η λυκειου δεν μου έκανε καλό οπότε τον εκοψα

----------


## Maria10

> νες γενικα μην πινεις..... ειναι οτι χειροτερο...
> 
> εγω πινω μονο espresso.... 9 καφεδες την ημερα περιπου....
> 
> το ρεκορ μου ειναι 16 καφεδες freddo espresso σε μια ημερα.......
> 
> ολη μερα να εχω καφε θα πινω....... 
> 
> αγαπω τον καφε


Εγώ άμα πιω 9 καφέδες τη μέρα τελείωσα πάει ????

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εγώ άμα πιω 9 καφέδες τη μέρα τελείωσα πάει ????


Ακριβώς... Εγώ είμαι εντάξει με τον χυμουλη μου, το τσαγακι μου καμιά σοκοκατιτσα  :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> Ακριβώς... Εγώ είμαι εντάξει με τον χυμουλη μου, το τσαγακι μου καμιά σοκοκατιτσα


Και γω κάπως έτσι.. Πωπω κλείνουν τα μάτια μου

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Και γω κάπως έτσι.. Πωπω κλείνουν τα μάτια μου


Νυσταξες εεε?

----------


## Maria10

> Νυσταξες εεε?


Εχω περίπου 3 μέρες να κοιμηθώ καλά.. Λογικά απ τα λαντοζ κ τώρα νιώθω ότι θα κοιμηθώ πάνω στο βιβλίο

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ άμα πιω 9 καφέδες τη μέρα τελείωσα πάει ????


χαχαχα ειναι κριμα ρε μαρακι θα τιναχτείς στον αερα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

αυτά τα πράγματα είναι για τους συνηθισμένους ανθρώπους...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Maria10

> χαχαχα ειναι κριμα ρε μαρακι θα τιναχτείς στον αερα 
> 
> αυτά τα πράγματα είναι για τους συνηθισμένους ανθρώπους...


Άσε κ ειδικά τώρα με τα χάπια άμα πιω κ καφέ νμζω ότι θα τρελαθώ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Άσε κ ειδικά τώρα με τα χάπια άμα πιω κ καφέ νμζω ότι θα τρελαθώ


Πω πω τόσο χάλια σε κάνουν αυτά τα χάπια..

----------


## Maria10

> Πω πω τόσο χάλια σε κάνουν αυτά τα χάπια..


Όχι τόσο.. Απλά εγώ παρατήρησα ότι φέρνουν μια υπερένταση κ προβλήματα στον ύπνο 
Τώρα σε άλλους μπορεί να προκαλούν διαφορετικές παρενέργειες

----------


## akis1

> Όχι τόσο.. Απλά εγώ παρατήρησα ότι φέρνουν μια υπερένταση κ προβλήματα στον ύπνο 
> Τώρα σε άλλους μπορεί να προκαλούν διαφορετικές παρενέργειες


πράγματι... στην αρχή έτσι είναι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά...... μετά από 1-2 μήνες όμως που πιάνουνε καλά τότε καταλαβαίνεις αν σε έχουνε βοηθήσει η όχι.....

εμενα το ladose μετα απο 2 μηνες με ειχε κανει να εντονη κουραση...... και σκεψου επερνα μονο 10mg και εσυ περνεις 40.....

πλεον μονο xanax περνω.....

οσα αντικατα8λιπτικα εχω δοκιμασει με χαλασανε......

μονο το cipralex με ειχε κανει να ειμαι καλα και το επερνα 8χρονια μεχρι που αρχισα να εχω πριξιμο στα χερια-ποδια και εβαλα και 30 κιλα σε αυτα τα 8 χρονια.... μολις το εκοψα εχασα 30 κιλα σε 1 μηνα και εγινα ξανα αδυνατος....... αλλα μετα απο 6 μηνες ηρθε και το ανχος....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thanosP

> πράγματι... στην αρχή έτσι είναι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά...... μετά από 1-2 μήνες όμως που πιάνουνε καλά τότε καταλαβαίνεις αν σε έχουνε βοηθήσει η όχι.....
> 
> εμενα το ladose μετα απο 2 μηνες με ειχε κανει να εντονη κουραση...... και σκεψου επερνα μονο 10mg και εσυ περνεις 40.....
> 
> πλεον μονο xanax περνω.....
> 
> οσα αντικατα8λιπτικα εχω δοκιμασει με χαλασανε......
> 
> μονο το cipralex με ειχε κανει να ειμαι καλα και το επερνα 8χρονια μεχρι που αρχισα να εχω πριξιμο στα χερια-ποδια και εβαλα και 30 κιλα σε αυτα τα 8 χρονια.... μολις το εκοψα εχασα 30 κιλα σε 1 μηνα και εγινα ξανα αδυνατος....... αλλα μετα απο 6 μηνες ηρθε και το ανχος....


εχεις δοκιμασει κανα lyrica που ειναι διαφορετικο απο αντικαταθλιπτικα??επισης τη θεμα εχεις?αν την παλευεις με μονο 2 ζαναξ τη μερα κομπλε φεναιται να εισαι

----------


## Maria10

> πράγματι... στην αρχή έτσι είναι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά...... μετά από 1-2 μήνες όμως που πιάνουνε καλά τότε καταλαβαίνεις αν σε έχουνε βοηθήσει η όχι.....
> 
> εμενα το ladose μετα απο 2 μηνες με ειχε κανει να εντονη κουραση...... και σκεψου επερνα μονο 10mg και εσυ περνεις 40.....
> 
> πλεον μονο xanax περνω.....
> 
> οσα αντικατα8λιπτικα εχω δοκιμασει με χαλασανε......
> 
> μονο το cipralex με ειχε κανει να ειμαι καλα και το επερνα 8χρονια μεχρι που αρχισα να εχω πριξιμο στα χερια-ποδια και εβαλα και 30 κιλα σε αυτα τα 8 χρονια.... μολις το εκοψα εχασα 30 κιλα σε 1 μηνα και εγινα ξανα αδυνατος....... αλλα μετα απο 6 μηνες ηρθε και το ανχος....


Ήδη νιώθω πιο ηρεμη πάντως, περιμένω να φτιάξει κ ο ύπνος.. Κ ελπίζω να μην το πάρω πάνω από 9 μήνες

----------


## akis1

> εχεις δοκιμασει κανα lyrica που ειναι διαφορετικο απο τα zanax??επισης τη θεμα εχεις?αν την παλευεις με μονο 2 ζαναξ τη μερα κομπλε φεναιται να εισαι


δεν εχω δοκιμασει το lyrica αλλα πιστευω θα με βοηθουσε στην δικια μου περιπτωση εχω απλα ανχος οχι τοσο κρισης πανικου... απλα εχω ενα θεμα με μυοκλονιες... αν με πιασει αρχιζουνε κατι τιναγματα στα χερια μου και μετα εσθανομαι εντονη αδυναμια.... δεν μπορει να βρεθει καποια αιτια που το εχω αυτο... εχω κανει και μαγνιτικη και ειναι καθαρη... μονο ο θυροιδης θα μπορουσε αλλα το ρυθμισα αλλα το προβλημα δεν εξαφανιστηκε... επισης εχω δοκιμασει να κοψω και τους καφεδες γιατι με ειχε ζαλισει ο γιατρος οτι απο αυτο εχω σπασμους.... 3 μηνες δεν επινα καφε αλλα παλι ειχα.... οποτε αρχισα ξανα να πινω καφε γιατι το λατρευω..... ειναι η αγαπη μου..... χαχα

με 0.5 xanax την παλευω φιλε....!

----------


## akis1

> Ήδη νιώθω πιο ηρεμη πάντως, περιμένω να φτιάξει κ ο ύπνος.. Κ ελπίζω να μην το πάρω πάνω από 9 μήνες


γτ οχι πανω απο 9 μηνες? αν εισαι καλα γτ οχι? δεν θα παθεις κατι.... αν το κοψεις μετα παλι θα εχεις ανχος..... εκτος αν αλλαξεις τροπο ζωης..... απο την στιγμη που φτανεις στο σημειο να παρεις φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μετα ειναι δυσκολο να βγεις απο αυτα τα φαρμακα.... ομως μπορεις και να τα καταφερεις αν εισαι δυνατή..

----------


## Maria10

> γτ οχι πανω απο 9 μηνες? αν εισαι καλα γτ οχι? δεν θα παθεις κατι.... αν το κοψεις μετα παλι θα εχεις ανχος..... εκτος αν αλλαξεις τροπο ζωης..... απο την στιγμη που φτανεις στο σημειο να παρεις φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μετα ειναι δυσκολο να βγεις απο αυτα τα φαρμακα.... ομως μπορεις και να τα καταφερεις αν εισαι δυνατή..


Δε θέλω να ζω μια ζωή με αντικαταθλιπτικα.. Θέλω να ξαναμπώ σε κανονικούς ρυθμούς και να μην τα χρειάζομαι πια. Καλώς ή κακώς είναι φάρμακα κ όλο και κάπου πειράζουν

----------


## akis1

> Δε θέλω να ζω μια ζωή με αντικαταθλιπτικα.. Θέλω να ξαναμπώ σε κανονικούς ρυθμούς και να μην τα χρειάζομαι πια. Καλώς ή κακώς είναι φάρμακα κ όλο και κάπου πειράζουν


ελπιζω να εισαι δυνατη και να τα καφαρεις...... γιατι εγω ετσι αρχισα και στο τελος εκοψα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και το ανχος ηταν χειροτερα απο οτι ειχα πριν........ με λιγα λογια μου καταστρεψαν την ζωη...........

----------


## Maria10

> ελπιζω να εισαι δυνατη και να τα καφαρεις...... γιατι εγω ετσι αρχισα και στο τελος εκοψα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και το ανχος ηταν χειροτερα απο οτι ειχα πριν........ με λιγα λογια μου καταστρεψαν την ζωη...........


Δε μ δίνεις ελπίδες χάχαχ ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω

----------


## akis1

> Δε μ δίνεις ελπίδες χάχαχ ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω


εγω ρε μαρακι ειμαι περιπτωση ομως.... ειχα και εχω θυροιδη... ολα μαζι τα επαθα..... χαχαχα

Η ζωη ειναι ενα πλοιο μας παει μπροστα 

κι αν φουρτουνα μας ριξει σε μαυρα νερα Δεν τα παραταμε αντιστεκομαστε ακομα...... 

Good Vybz!!!!!!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## thanosP

> δεν εχω δοκιμασει το lyrica αλλα πιστευω θα με βοηθουσε στην δικια μου περιπτωση εχω απλα ανχος οχι τοσο κρισης πανικου... απλα εχω ενα θεμα με μυοκλονιες... αν με πιασει αρχιζουνε κατι τιναγματα στα χερια μου και μετα εσθανομαι εντονη αδυναμια.... δεν μπορει να βρεθει καποια αιτια που το εχω αυτο... εχω κανει και μαγνιτικη και ειναι καθαρη... μονο ο θυροιδης θα μπορουσε αλλα το ρυθμισα αλλα το προβλημα δεν εξαφανιστηκε... επισης εχω δοκιμασει να κοψω και τους καφεδες γιατι με ειχε ζαλισει ο γιατρος οτι απο αυτο εχω σπασμους.... 3 μηνες δεν επινα καφε αλλα παλι ειχα.... οποτε αρχισα ξανα να πινω καφε γιατι το λατρευω..... ειναι η αγαπη μου..... χαχα
> 
> με 0.5 xanax την παλευω φιλε....!


μια χαρα τοτε.....κ γω λατρευω το καφε...ειδικα σε φασεις καταθλιψης......σπασμους γινεται ξερεις να παθει κανεις απο αγχος?

----------


## Maria10

> εγω ρε μαρακι ειμαι περιπτωση ομως.... ειχα και εχω θυροιδη... ολα μαζι τα επαθα..... χαχαχα
> 
> Η ζωη ειναι ενα πλοιο μας παει μπροστα 
> 
> κι αν φουρτουνα μας ριξει σε μαυρα νερα Δεν τα παραταμε αντιστεκομαστε ακομα...... 
> 
> Good Vybz!!!!!!!!!


Η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική όντως.. Χάχαχ πραγματικά, πρέπει να κάνουμε την προσπάθεια μας

----------


## nightwalker77777

> μια χαρα τοτε.....κ γω λατρευω το καφε...ειδικα σε φασεις καταθλιψης......σπασμους γινεται ξερεις να παθει κανεις απο αγχος?


Έλειψα λίγο και εδώ έγινε χαμουλης.... Ευτυχώς εγώ δεν παίρνω χάπια! Πιστεύω να μην τα χρειαστώ.. Παιδιά θα πάνε όλα καλά. Θετικές σκέψεις όπως είπε ο φίλος μου ο Ακης. :-Ρ

----------


## Maria10

> Έλειψα λίγο και εδώ έγινε χαμουλης.... Ευτυχώς εγώ δεν παίρνω χάπια! Πιστεύω να μην τα χρειαστώ.. Παιδιά θα πάνε όλα καλά. Θετικές σκέψεις όπως είπε ο φίλος μου ο Ακης. :-Ρ


Μακάρι να μην τα χρειαστείς ποτέ!! Εγώ πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου έγινα τόσο χάλια.. Δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση

----------


## akis1

> Έλειψα λίγο και εδώ έγινε χαμουλης.... Ευτυχώς εγώ δεν παίρνω χάπια! Πιστεύω να μην τα χρειαστώ.. Παιδιά θα πάνε όλα καλά. Θετικές σκέψεις όπως είπε ο φίλος μου ο Ακης. :-Ρ


εύχομαι να μην χρειαστεί ποτε να πάρεις φάρμακα.....! ακόμα και στα δύσκολα πίστεψε στον ευατό σου και κανε θετικές σκέψεις....

θέλει τρελα η ζωή....  :Wink:

----------


## akis1

> μια χαρα τοτε.....κ γω λατρευω το καφε...ειδικα σε φασεις καταθλιψης......σπασμους γινεται ξερεις να παθει κανεις απο αγχος?


χαλαρααααα και επιλιψια μπορει να παθεις απο εντονο ανχος...... στο λεω εγω που πανω σε κριση πανικου επαθα και επιλιψια...... απο το ανχος μπορει να παθεις παρα πολλα.......!!!! 

εγω αυτη την ωρα που σου γραφω νιοθω μουδιασμα και πονο στο σαγονι....... και στο κεφαλι μου....... γενικα τωρα τελευταια εχω κατι τετια περιεργα αλλα αυτο δεν το ειχα παθει ξανα να πω την αληθεια εχω φρικαρει αλλα ειμαι και χαλαρος ταυτοχρονα..... χαχα

----------


## Maria10

> χαλαρααααα και επιλιψια μπορει να παθεις απο εντονο ανχος...... στο λεω εγω που πανω σε κριση πανικου επαθα και επιλιψια...... απο το ανχος μπορει να παθεις παρα πολλα.......!!!! 
> 
> εγω αυτη την ωρα που σου γραφω νιοθω μουδιασμα και πονο στο σαγονι....... και στο κεφαλι μου....... γενικα τωρα τελευταια εχω κατι τετια περιεργα αλλα αυτο δεν το ειχα παθει ξανα να πω την αληθεια εχω φρικαρει αλλα ειμαι και χαλαρος ταυτοχρονα..... χαχα


Αγχώθηκα πιο πλ μ αυτά π λες χαχαχ

----------


## akis1

> Αγχώθηκα πιο πλ μ αυτά π λες χαχαχ


θετική ενέργεια ναι????  :Cool: 

Μην αγχώνεσαι!!!!

----------


## Maria10

> θετική ενέργεια ναι???? 
> 
> Μην αγχώνεσαι!!!!


Ίσως είναι επειδή απ ο, τι λες ξεκινάς ένα χάπι μετά το κόβεις το ξαναρχιζεις κλπ

----------


## nightwalker77777

Θα το παλέψουμε όλοι μαζί... Εδώ θα είμαστε τα Χριστούγεννα να λέμε πόσο καλά είμαστε  :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> Θα το παλέψουμε όλοι μαζί... Εδώ θα είμαστε τα Χριστούγεννα να λέμε πόσο καλά είμαστε


Ελπίζω ναι :Smile:

----------


## akis1

> Ίσως είναι επειδή απ ο, τι λες ξεκινάς ένα χάπι μετά το κόβεις το ξαναρχιζεις κλπ


μπα... δεν νομιζω.... πηρα τωρα ενα panadol μαζι με μισο xanax ακομα γιατι δεν αντεχα τον πονο...... πονος εντονος στο σαγονι μαζι με μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι αυτο αν το παθει αλλος θα τρεχει σε νοσοκομεια.... εγω καθομαι χαλαρα και βλεπω netflix λολ  :Cool:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ελπίζω ναι


Ολα θα πάνε καλά! Κάντε και μια προσευχή για εμένα να πάω αύριο καλά στα μαθήματα γιατί δεν με βλέπω καθόλου καλά! ^o^

----------


## akis1

> Ολα θα πάνε καλά! Κάντε και μια προσευχή για εμένα να πάω αύριο καλά στα μαθήματα γιατί δεν με βλέπω καθόλου καλά! ^o^


pssssst μια χαρα θα εισαι αυριο....  :Wink:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> pssssst μια χαρα θα εισαι αυριο....


Δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα τώρα τρώω τοστακι και θα καθίσω να ξανά δω :P

----------


## akis1

> Δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα τώρα τρώω τοστακι και θα καθίσω να ξανά δω :P


εγω τωρα εκανα μια βλακεια...... πηγα ανοιξα το ψυγειο και ήπια 1 redbull.... χωρις να σκεφτώ οτι ειχα παρει xanax και panadol..... δεν παω καλα..... τωρα περιμενω τα burger....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Maria10

> Ολα θα πάνε καλά! Κάντε και μια προσευχή για εμένα να πάω αύριο καλά στα μαθήματα γιατί δεν με βλέπω καθόλου καλά! ^o^


Καλή επιτυχίαα :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> εγω τωρα εκανα μια βλακεια...... πηγα ανοιξα το ψυγειο και ήπια 1 redbull.... χωρις να σκεφτώ οτι ειχα παρει xanax και panadol..... δεν παω καλα..... τωρα περιμενω τα burger....


Παναντολ γτ;

----------


## akis1

> Παναντολ γτ;


γιατι με επιασε τρομερος πονος στο σαγονι μαζι με μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι....... τρελαθηκα σου λεω....... 

τωρα μετα το redbull νυσταξα.....

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καλή επιτυχίαα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ <3

----------


## Maria10

> γιατι με επιασε τρομερος πονος στο σαγονι μαζι με μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι....... τρελαθηκα σου λεω....... 
> 
> τωρα μετα το redbull νυσταξα.....


Εγώ άμα πιω redbull θα χοροπηδαω χαχαχα

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ άμα πιω redbull θα χοροπηδαω χαχαχα


εγω χοροπηδαω οταν πινω Cocalizer....  :Stick Out Tongue:  

ειναι ενα αναψυκτικο με φυλα κοκας..... μια φορα το δοκιμασα και τα ειδα ολα.... :P 

αλλα ητανε απιστευτο το τι διαθεση γαματη ειχα....

γενικα οπως εχεις καταλαβει δοκιμαζω τα παντα και η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου σε καθε ραντεβου Που παω τσακωνόμαστε.... χαχαχαχα 

φοβαται μην παθω τπτ.... 

ειμαι ατομο που ρισκαρω τα παντα..... γιαυτο και την παλευω με το ανχος.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε βλεπω να σε ενδιαφερει και πολυ

----------


## akis1

> δε βλεπω να σε ενδιαφερει και πολυ


σε εμενα το λες αυτο?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ναι γενικα προσπαθω να μην δινω σημασια σε οτι νιοθω.....

----------


## Maria10

> εγω χοροπηδαω οταν πινω Cocalizer....  
> 
> ειναι ενα αναψυκτικο με φυλα κοκας..... μια φορα το δοκιμασα και τα ειδα ολα.... :P 
> 
> αλλα ητανε απιστευτο το τι διαθεση γαματη ειχα....
> 
> γενικα οπως εχεις καταλαβει δοκιμαζω τα παντα και η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου σε καθε ραντεβου Που παω τσακωνόμαστε.... χαχαχαχα 
> 
> φοβαται μην παθω τπτ.... 
> ...


Χάχαχ κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να χεις καθόλου άγχος εφόσον τολμάς στην τρέλα.. Δεν ξέρω, έτσι το βλέπω εγώ

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να χεις καθόλου άγχος εφόσον τολμάς στην τρέλα.. Δεν ξέρω, έτσι το βλέπω εγώ


και ομως ειδες????? :P

----------


## Maria10

> και ομως ειδες????? :P


Χαχχ περίεργος συνδυασμός

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ο Άκης θα έλεγες ότι είναι party animal (^o^)

----------


## akis1

> Ο Άκης θα έλεγες ότι είναι party animal (^o^)


χαχαχαχα ειμαι ακομα 26 ειπα θελει τρελα η ζωη.......!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maria10

> Ο Άκης θα έλεγες ότι είναι party animal (^o^)


Χαχαχα κ γω σαν τρελό πάρτυ ανιμαλ θα δω Γκρέις ανατομι γτ δε νυσταζω..

----------


## nightwalker77777

> χαχαχαχα ειμαι ακομα 26 ειπα θελει τρελα η ζωη.......!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ετσιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! Partyyyyyyyyy!!! Χααχαχαχα :-D

----------


## akis1

Πάνω στ'άλογό μου μοναχός ακούω old town road
φεύγω ν'αράξω σε αλλο Νομό

Yeehaw!!!!!!!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχα κ γω σαν τρελό πάρτυ ανιμαλ θα δω Γκρέις ανατομι γτ δε νυσταζω..


πριν νυσταζες τι φαση? το ladose αρχισε τα τρελα του!!!!! χαχαχαχα :P

----------


## Maria10

> πριν νυσταζες τι φαση? το ladose αρχισε τα τρελα του!!!!! χαχαχαχα :P


Ναι ρε γαμωτο.. Κ πρέπει να κοιμηθώ να ξυπνήσω νωρις

----------


## akis1

> Ετσιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! Partyyyyyyyyy!!! Χααχαχαχα :-D


εννοείτε .....!!!!!!!!  :Cool: 

Αυτό είναι θετική ενέργεια.....

ποιος γαμάει την Amita....... χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Wink:

----------


## akis1

> Ναι ρε γαμωτο.. Κ πρέπει να κοιμηθώ να ξυπνήσω νωρις


χαχα μηπως να παρεις tranxene και να κανεις νανι?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

γιαυτο το λογο το εγραψε ο γιατρος σου.. γιατι στην αρχη το ladose φερνει αϋπνία...

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πάνω στ'άλογό μου μοναχός ακούω old town road
> φεύγω ν'αράξω σε αλλο Νομό
> 
> Yeehaw!!!!!!!!!!


Μου αρέσει αυτό το τραγούδι έτσι παμεεεεεεεεε

----------


## nightwalker77777

Εγώ ήπια λίγο αμιτα σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να διαβάσω και δεν έχω καθόλου όρεξη:'(

----------


## Maria10

> χαχα μηπως να παρεις tranxene και να κανεις νανι?  
> 
> γιαυτο το λογο το εγραψε ο γιατρος σου.. γιατι στην αρχη το ladose φερνει αϋπνία...


Αν σου πω ότι πήρα γύρω στις 11 και τίποτα.. Κ πρέπει 8 να ξυπνήσω για διάβασμα 
Τι να κάνω; δώσε κανένα hint χαχαχ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αν σου πω ότι πήρα γύρω στις 11 και τίποτα.. Κ πρέπει 8 να ξυπνήσω για διάβασμα 
> Τι να κάνω; δώσε κανένα hint χαχαχ


Βάλε και άκου μουσική βροχής... Χωρίς κεραυνούς και άλλα μόνο βροχή βάλε ακουστικά και ξάπλωσε εμένα με βοηθαγε και μετά το έβαζα στο κομοδίνο να παίζει στο ηχειο

----------


## Maria10

> Βάλε και άκου μουσική βροχής... Χωρίς κεραυνούς και άλλα μόνο βροχή βάλε ακουστικά και ξάπλωσε εμένα με βοηθαγε και μετά το έβαζα στο κομοδίνο να παίζει στο ηχειο


Λες; πω ρε συ δε νυσταζω τώρα καθόλου κ ολη μερα σερνομουν.. Ηλιθια χάπια

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Λες; πω ρε συ δε νυσταζω τώρα καθόλου κ ολη μερα σερνομουν.. Ηλιθια χάπια


Δοκίμασε το. Εγώ έχω βρει ένα που είναι μισή ώρα μόνο ήχος μουσικής και το κατέβασα στο κινητό και βάζω να παίξει μόνο αυτό σε επανάληψη...

----------


## Maria10

> Δοκίμασε το. Εγώ έχω βρει ένα που είναι μισή ώρα μόνο ήχος μουσικής και το κατέβασα στο κινητό και βάζω να παίξει μόνο αυτό σε επανάληψη...


Αν δεν είχα το διάβασμα δε θα με ένοιαζε.. Αλλά δε μπορώ να κοιμάμαι αργά κ να ξυπνάω 8,θα τα παίξω
Σίγουρα απ το χάπι είναι

----------


## nightwalker77777

Εδώ είναι το λινκ
https://youtu.be/j9nhecEWMuE 
άμα θες να το έχεις το κινητό σου για να μην έχεις το YouTube και μένει το κινητό ανοιχτό και χαλάει μπαταρία

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αν δεν είχα το διάβασμα δε θα με ένοιαζε.. Αλλά δε μπορώ να κοιμάμαι αργά κ να ξυπνάω 8,θα τα παίξω
> Σίγουρα απ το χάπι είναι


Σίγουρα δοκίμασε βάλε τον ήχο από την βροχή,ξάπλωσε, κλείσε τα μάτια και συγκεντρωσου στον ήχο

----------


## Maria10

> Εδώ είναι το λινκ
> https://youtu.be/j9nhecEWMuE 
> άμα θες να το έχεις το κινητό σου για να μην έχεις το YouTube και μένει το κινητό ανοιχτό και χαλάει μπαταρία


Σ ευχαριστώ πολυυ<3

----------


## akis1

εδω εισαι.....!!!!!  :Wink:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzzrdGaqjkY

----------


## Maria10

> εδω εισαι.....!!!!!  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzzrdGaqjkY


Παιδιά το κακό μ όλα αυτά είναι κοιμάμαι με ωτοασπίδες χχαχαχ πρέπει να τις βγάλω

----------


## nightwalker77777

Ωχ βγαλ'τες μια φορά και δοκίμασε το εγώ το έκανα το καλοκαίρι σκέψου

----------


## nightwalker77777

> εδω εισαι.....!!!!!  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzzrdGaqjkY


Εμένα με βοήθησε καλύτερα ο ήχος της βροχής αλλά ότι βοηθήσει καλύτερα την Μαρία

----------


## Maria10

> Ωχ βγαλ'τες μια φορά και δοκίμασε το εγώ το έκανα το καλοκαίρι σκέψου


Αχ γενικά δύσκολο το βλέπω να κοιμααμαι κ ποιος ξυπνάει

----------


## RONI123

Ολα χαλια σημερα.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αχ γενικά δύσκολο το βλέπω να κοιμααμαι κ ποιος ξυπνάει


Μην το σκέφτεσαι, βάλε την μουσική και χαλαρώσε

----------


## RONI123

Βλεπω ταινιουλα.εσυ?

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ολα χαλια σημερα.


Και εσύ χάλια?

----------


## RONI123

Αστα να πανε.ολα στραβα πηγανε.

----------


## RONI123

Εσυ πως πηγες?

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αστα να πανε.ολα στραβα πηγανε.


Τι έγινε? Ποιο είναι το θέμα σου?

----------


## akis1

> Εμένα με βοήθησε καλύτερα ο ήχος της βροχής αλλά ότι βοηθήσει καλύτερα την Μαρία


γενικα καλο θα ειναι σε ηχους να υπαρχουν theta waves....


*Τεχνολογία Υποσυνείδητου Προγραμματισμού
*

*Τί είναι ο υποσυνείδητος Προγραμματισμος;
*
Όταν μιλάμε για υποσυνείδητο προγραμματισμό - υποσυνείδητη επικοινωνία αναφερόμαστε στα μηνύματα που απευθύνονται άμεσα στον υποσυνείδητο νού. Δεδομένου ότι βρίσκονται κάτω από το επίπεδο της συνειδητής επίγνωσης, δεν μπορούμε να τα ακούσουμε ή να τα αντιληφθούμε. Γι’ αυτό και ο συνειδητός νούς μας αδυνατεί να απορρίψει τα συγκεκριμένα μηνύματα.
Τα υποσυνείδητα μηνύματα φέρνουν τις αλλαγές που επιθυμούμε στη ζωή μας άμεσα, στέλνοντας τις προτάσεις / εντολές στο υποσυνείδητο μυαλό μας, επαναπρογραμματίζοντας έτσι τους τρόπους σκέψης, τις αντιλήψεις και τα μοτίβα συμπεριφοράς. Καθώς αυτά τα μηνύματα παρακάμπτουν το συνειδητό μυαλό μας, αποφεύγουν κάθε "λογική" αντίσταση ή αρνητικές σκέψεις που θα μπορούσαν διαφορετικά να μας κρατήσουν πίσω... να σαμποτάρουν τις προσπάθειες μας... Τώρα πλέον μπορούμε να φέρουμε τις αλλαγές που επιθυμούμε στη ζωή μας άμεσα και αποτελεσματικά, ακόμη και να ξεπεράσουμε σοβαρά ζητήματα και καταστάσεις που κουβαλάμε μαζί μας από παλιά... ακόμη και από τα παιδικά μας χρόνια. Μπορούμε να αναπτυχθούμε και να "μεγαλώσουμε" σαν άνθρωποι με τρόπους που δεν θα ήταν εφικτοί με συνειδητή προσπάθεια μόνο.

Συχνά συνδεδεμένη με τη διαφήμιση, η υποσυνείδητη επικοινωνία βρίσκεται σχεδόν σε κάθε μορφή επικοινωνίας. Ορισμένα καταστήματα χρησιμοποιούν υποσυνείδητα ακουστικά μηνύματα όπως "Πληρώνω τα προϊόντα που έχω ψωνίσει"για να μειώσουν τις κλοπές. Τέτοιες πρακτικές δέν είναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτές και όταν ανακαλύπτονται σταμάτούν άμεσα. Πολλές φορές ακόμη και με νόμο 'οπως έγινε στις Η.Π.Α.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα υποσυνείδητα μηνύματα είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικά που φοβίζουν τους ανθρώπους. Σκεφτείτε τη δύναμη που θα είχε κάποιο ανήθικο άτομο, με ένα τέτοιο όπλο στα χέρια του. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επειδή λειτουργούν τόσο καλά, έπρεπε να καταδικαστεί η ανήθικη χρήση τους!!!

Η υποσυνείδητη επικοινωνία καταδικάστηκε επειδή ήταν πάρα πολύ αποτελεσματική. Η δυνατότητα επηρεασμού των ανθρώπων δίχως τη συγκατάθεση τους δε θα μπορούσε να επιτραπεί.

Η κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ έθεσε σύντομα εκτός νόμου την εφαρμογή αυτής της ισχυρής τεχνικής στις διαφημίσεις. Σύντομα όμως αναγνωρίστηκε η δυνατότητά του ως επαναστατικό εργαλείο αυτοβοήθειας. Η δύναμη που εμπεριέχεται στην μεταβίβαση εντολών αυτοβελτίωσης απευθείας στον υποσυνείδητο νού, έγινε το εργαλείο για να δημιουργηθεί μια καινούρια επανάσταση στον τομέα της αυτοβοήθειας και της ψυχολογίας.

*Τί είναι τα Εγκεφαλικά Κύματα:
*
Το μυαλό μας ρυθμίζει τις δραστηριότητες του μέσω ηλεκτρικών κυμάτων που καταγράφονται στον εγκέφαλο, τα οποία εκπέμπουν μικρούς ηλεκτροχημικούς παλμούς διαφόρων συχνοτήτων, που καταγράφονται από το ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογράφημα. Αυτά είναι τα εγκεφαλικά κύματα (Brain Waves).
Οι διάφορες καταστάσεις συνείδησης στον εγκέφαλο, σκιαγραφούνται από την εναλλαγή της συχνότητας των εγκεφαλικών κυμάτων (Στην κλίμακα Hertz ή Hz)

*Τα εγκεφαλικά κύματα χωρίζονται σε : BETA, ALPHA, THETA, DELTA
*

*Beta 13-60 Hz* ανά δευτερόλεπτο (μέσος όρος 40 Hz). Είναι το επίπεδο της συνηθέστερης συνείδησης εγρήγορσης, συνήθως σε αυτό εκπέμπουμε, και σε αυτό παρατηρούνται οι ποιο έντονες δραστηριότητες του αριστερού εγκεφαλικού ημισφαιρίου. Eκπέμπονται όταν ο εγκέφαλος δραστηριοποιείται στην καθημερινή εγρήγορση οπότε κινούμαστε και σκεπτόμαστε. Είναι τα κύματα που ο εγκεφαλός μας εκπέμπει τις περισσότερες ώρες τις ημέρας. Είναι χρήσιμα στις πρακτικές δουλειές και εμποδίζουν το νου να χαλαρώσει (κοινώς να τεμπελιάσει). Στα υψηλά επίπεδα του, νιώθουμε υπερένταση, άγχος, φόβο, ανυπομονησία, σύγχυση.

*Alpha7-13 Hz* ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Είναι το επίπεδο της φυσικής και πνευματικής χαλάρωσης, σ’ αυτό νιώθουμε ικανοποιημένοι και απόλυτα συνειδητοί για το τι συμβαίνει γύρο μας, και σ’ αυτό παρατηρούνται οι ποιο έντονες δραστηριότητες του δεξιού ημισφαιρίου. Όταν βρισκόμαστε σε αυτή την εγκεφαλική συχνότητα, είναι η καλύτερη κατάσταση για να παίρνουμε νέες πληροφορίες, να ασχολούμαστε με περίτεχνες δραστηριότητες, να μαθαίνουμε νέες γλώσσες, να αναλύουμε πολύπλοκες καταστάσεις. Επίσης, σ’ ‘αυτή την συχνότητα λειτουργεί ο διαλογισμός, οι ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης, και όλες οι δραστηριότητες νηφαλιότητας. Αύξηση επιπέδου ενδορφίνης και νοροεπινεφρίνης, ουσίες συνδεδεμένες με συναισθήματα αυξημένης νοητικής διαύγειας και ευφορίας, και κατάλληλο χημικό περιβάλλων για τον σχηματισμό αναμνήσεων. Ιδανική κατάσταση για δημιουργία και συνθετική σκέψη. Αυτή η συχνότητα των εγκεφαλικών σημάτων είναι αυτή στην οποία θα επιθυμούσαμε πάντα να είμαστε. Δημιουργούνται όταν ο εγκέφαλος αδειάζει από τις αναμνήσεις, σκέψεις, ανησυχίες και ριλαξάρει. Αυτά τα κύματα κυριαρχούν στα πρώτα στάδια του ύπνου. Δύστυχως, στην συνηθισμένη καθημερινότητα μας, κυρίως παραμένουμε στα υψηλά επίπεδα των κυμάτων BETA.

*Theta 4-7 Hz* ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Είναι το επίπεδο που στο υψηλό στάδιο του νιώθουμε υπνηλία μειωμένη συνείδηση, βαθιά χαλάρωση, υπερβολική νυμφαλιότητα ή λήθαργο. Καθώς τα Hertz πέφτουνε, κοιμόμαστε. Το στάδιο της ύπνωσης. Είναι η εγκεφαλική κατάσταση στην οποία βλέπουμε τα όνειρα (Παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο R.E.M – Rapid Eye Movement). Εκπέμπονται όταν η εγκεφαλική δράση περιορίζεται. Μετά τον πρώτο ύπνο, ο εγκέφαλος πέφτει από τα κύματα Άλφα στα κύματα Θήτα και μετά στα Δέλτα. Στην περίπτωση αναισθησίας κυριαρχούν τα κύματα Δέλτα.

*Delta 0,1-4 Hz* ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Βαθύς ύπνος ή καταληψία. Όσο χαμηλότερα, οδηγούμαστε στο επίπεδο της πλήρους αναισθησίας.

----------


## RONI123

Πηγα σεμια δουλεια απο εναν γνωστο κ ηταν οτι χειροτερο.ασχημη α τιμετωπιση

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πηγα σεμια δουλεια απο εναν γνωστο κ ηταν οτι χειροτερο.ασχημη α τιμετωπιση


Ωχχχχ! Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και τέτοια άτομα. Και τι έκανες?

----------


## akis1

> Αχ γενικά δύσκολο το βλέπω να κοιμααμαι κ ποιος ξυπνάει


εγω σου λεω πως αν ακουσεις για 30λεπτα αυτο το οποιο εχει Delta waves 1.5Hz θα χαλαρωσεις τοσο πολυ που θα πας για υπνο.....! σε εμενα κανει θαυματα.....!!!!! 

https://youtu.be/xzzrdGaqjkY?t=1518

----------


## RONI123

Τους εγραψα κανονικοτητα.το ιδιο κ τον γνωστο μου.ετσι κ αλλιως εχω δουλεια.απλα εψαχνα κατι καλυτερο

----------


## nightwalker77777

Πιστεύω να κοιμηθεί καλά απόψε.

----------


## akis1

> Τους εγραψα κανονικοτητα.το ιδιο κ τον γνωστο μου.ετσι κ αλλιως εχω δουλεια.απλα εψαχνα κατι καλυτερο


και πολυ καλα εκανες..... ελπιζω να βρεις κατι καλυτερο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## RONI123

Εσυ ολα καλα?

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Τους εγραψα κανονικοτητα.το ιδιο κ τον γνωστο μου.ετσι κ αλλιως εχω δουλεια.απλα εψαχνα κατι καλυτερο


Καλά έκανες! Πραγματικά καλά έκανες! Θα χαλάσεις την ηρεμία σου για να πας σε αυτούς και να σε κάνουν κουρελι? Χεστους!Μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου. Αφού έχεις την δουλειά σου, είσαι καλά.  :Wink:

----------


## Maria10

> εγω σου λεω πως αν ακουσεις για 30λεπτα αυτο το οποιο εχει Delta waves 1.5Hz θα χαλαρωσεις τοσο πολυ που θα πας για υπνο.....! σε εμενα κανει θαυματα.....!!!!! 
> 
> https://youtu.be/xzzrdGaqjkY?t=1518


Θα το προσπαθήσω.. Πφφ

----------


## nightwalker77777

Παιδιά σας αφήνω να κοιμηθώ γιατί έχω βάλει ξυπνητήρι στις 9 και 30 για να σηκωθώ να διάβασω γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά αύριο στην εξεταστική ^o^ Καλό βράδυ σας εύχομαι

----------


## RONI123

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την στηριξη!!!!

----------


## akis1

> Πιστεύω να κοιμηθεί καλά απόψε.


μακαρι...!! γιατι αυτο το φαρμακο το ειχα παρει και εγω για 1 χρονο και εκανα 1μηνα να κοιμηθω καλα... 

τωρα εχω βαλει και ακουω αυτο το video απο το youtube το οποιο εστειλα και στην μαρια και ειμαι ετοιμος να κοιμηθω στην καρεκλα στο pc...... ακριβως σε 30λεπτα αρχιζει και σε νυσταζει πιο πολυ και απο ηρεμιστικο φαρμακο  :Stick Out Tongue:  πολλες φορες εχω σωθει και δεν εχω παρει xanax με τα brainwaves.....

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Θα το προσπαθήσω.. Πφφ


Εγώ θα βάλω την βροχή μου θα κλείσω και το WiFi και θα κάνω θετικές σκέψεις. Κάνε το ίδιο.  :Wink:

----------


## RONI123

Καλη επιτυχια!θα τα πας μια χαρα.ειμαι σιγουρος!!!

----------


## akis1

> Παιδιά σας αφήνω να κοιμηθώ γιατί έχω βάλει ξυπνητήρι στις 9 και 30 για να σηκωθώ να διάβασω γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά αύριο στην εξεταστική ^o^ Καλό βράδυ σας εύχομαι


ονειρα γλυκα  :Big Grin:  

Τρίγωνα Πανοράματος κλπ... χαχαχα  :Cool:

----------


## akis1

> Θα το προσπαθήσω.. Πφφ


pssst ασε την βροχη.... και ακου αυτο...... 30λεπτα το ακουω και κοντευω να κοιμηθω στην καρεκλα..... δεν ξερω αλλα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα και πιο αποτελεσματικα που εχει στο youtube....! 

δοκιμασμένο.....!!!!

----------


## Maria10

> μακαρι...!! γιατι αυτο το φαρμακο το ειχα παρει και εγω για 1 χρονο και εκανα 1μηνα να κοιμηθω καλα... 
> 
> τωρα εχω βαλει και ακουω αυτο το video απο το youtube το οποιο εστειλα και στην μαρια και ειμαι ετοιμος να κοιμηθω στην καρεκλα στο pc...... ακριβως σε 30λεπτα αρχιζει και σε νυσταζει πιο πολυ και απο ηρεμιστικο φαρμακο  πολλες φορες εχω σωθει και δεν εχω παρει xanax με τα brainwaves.....


Πω ρε συ.. Στην τσίτα είμαι

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για την στηριξη!!!!


Τίποτα γι αυτό είμαστε εδώ. Η συζήτηση που ξεκίνησα έχει φτάσει σε τόσες σελίδες! Χαίρομαι που λέτε και εσείς τα δικά σας και κάνεις δεν είναι μόνος του πιστεύω να συνεχίσουμε έτσι παιδιά.  :Big Grin:

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ θα βάλω την βροχή μου θα κλείσω και το WiFi και θα κάνω θετικές σκέψεις. Κάνε το ίδιο.


για ηχους βροχης,ποταμια κ.α δες την παρακατω εφαρμογη...



https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...phere&hl=en_US

----------


## Maria10

> Παιδιά σας αφήνω να κοιμηθώ γιατί έχω βάλει ξυπνητήρι στις 9 και 30 για να σηκωθώ να διάβασω γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά αύριο στην εξεταστική ^o^ Καλό βράδυ σας εύχομαι


Καληνύχτααα <3

----------


## nightwalker77777

> για ηχους βροχης,ποταμια κ.α δες την παρακατω εφαρμογη...
> 
> 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...phere&hl=en_US


Έχω βρει ένα δικό μου και το έχω στο κινητό αν και τωρα απλά ακούω ξένα τραγούδια

----------


## akis1

> Πω ρε συ.. Στην τσίτα είμαι


τι ωρα περνεις το ladose? 

περνεις και μεγαλη δοση ρε συ..... εγω με 10mg ημουν και με επιανε..... για καταθλιψη στο εδωσε ο γιατρος η για ανχος????


αυριο κανε του ενα τηλ...... μαλλον θα σε κατεβασει στα 20mg.....

----------


## RONI123

Τι γραφεις αυριο?

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καληνύχτααα <3


Αντε σας αφήνω πέρασε και η ώρα. Θα τα πούμε το πρωί.

----------


## akis1

> Αντε σας αφήνω πέρασε και η ώρα. Θα τα πούμε το πρωί.


 Καληνύχτα, Καλό ξημέρωμα!! 

cya  :Wink:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Τι γραφεις αυριο?


Αστικό και Εργατικό Δίκαιο και Οργάνωση και Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων :-(

----------


## RONI123

Το εχεις !ειμαι σιγουρος!!!

----------


## RONI123

Αθηνα σπουδαζεις?

----------


## Maria10

> τι ωρα περνεις το ladose? 
> 
> περνεις και μεγαλη δοση ρε συ..... εγω με 10mg ημουν και με επιανε..... για καταθλιψη στο εδωσε ο γιατρος η για ανχος????
> 
> 
> αυριο κανε του ενα τηλ...... μαλλον θα σε κατεβασει στα 20mg.....


Ένα το πρωί κ ένα απόγευμα.. Είχα καιρό να έχω θέμα με αϋπνίες.. Μπα δε θα το κατεβάσει.. Μ είπε ότι με τα 20 δε γίνεται τπτ.. Για κατάθλιψουλα, ναι.. Απλά επειδή είμαι αδύνατη, μήπως είναι πλ για μένα

----------


## akis1

> Ένα το πρωί κ ένα απόγευμα.. Είχα καιρό να έχω θέμα με αϋπνίες.. Μπα δε θα το κατεβάσει.. Μ είπε ότι με τα 20 δε γίνεται τπτ.. Για κατάθλιψουλα, ναι.. Απλά επειδή είμαι αδύνατη, μήπως είναι πλ για μένα


αυτο που ειπε ο γιατρος ειναι λιγο περιεργο....... σε εμενα ο δικος μου γιατρος ειπε οτι και με 10mg κανει δουλεια.... αν και η αρχικη δοσολογια ειναι 20mg..... το απογευμα που το περνεις λογικο να σου φερνει μετα το βραδυ αυπνια..... γιαυτο τα περνουν πρωι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα..... παρε αυριο ενα τηλ σε παρακαλω πολυ τον γιατρο σου και πες του το.... δεν ειναι λυση να εχεις προβλημα με τον υπνο.... καποια λυση θα εχει... ισως με μια αλλη βενζοδιαζεπινη εκτος του tranxene να σε ειχες υπνο... γιατι οπως καταλαβαινω δεν σε πιανει και πολυ το tranxene...

----------


## Maria10

> αυτο που ειπε ο γιατρος ειναι λιγο περιεργο....... σε εμενα ο δικος μου γιατρος ειπε οτι και με 10mg κανει δουλεια.... αν και η αρχικη δοσολογια ειναι 20mg..... το απογευμα που το περνεις λογικο να σου φερνει μετα το βραδυ αυπνια..... γιαυτο τα περνουν πρωι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα..... παρε αυριο ενα τηλ σε παρακαλω πολυ τον γιατρο σου και πες του το.... δεν ειναι λυση να εχεις προβλημα με τον υπνο.... καποια λυση θα εχει... ισως με μια αλλη βενζοδιαζεπινη εκτος του tranxene να σε ειχες υπνο... γιατι οπως καταλαβαινω δεν σε πιανει και πολυ το tranxene...


Ναι θα ρωτήσω μήπως να παίρνω 2 το πρωί.. Τωρα πήρα λίγο λεξοτανιλ γτ έχω απελπιστεί, πρέπει να κοιμηθώ.. Λέω να κάνω υπομονή μήπως στις 15 μέρες το συνηθίσω

----------


## thanosP

> Ναι θα ρωτήσω μήπως να παίρνω 2 το πρωί.. Τωρα πήρα λίγο λεξοτανιλ γτ έχω απελπιστεί, πρέπει να κοιμηθώ.. Λέω να κάνω υπομονή μήπως στις 15 μέρες το συνηθίσω


η αληθεια ειναι οτι το tranxene δεν εχει τοσο υπναγωγικη επιδραση....υπαρχουν κ αλλα που φερνουν πιο πολυ υπνο......σωστα σκεφτηκες να ροτησεις το γιατρο σου...μπορει να χρειαζεται να ροτησεις να τα πινεις νωριτερα η να πας πιο αργα στα 40,δεν ξερω απο ladose,ετσι μου φενεται πιο καλα

----------


## nightwalker77777

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Πως είστε?

----------


## RONI123

Καλημερα!!τι κανεις?εγω τωρα σηκωθηκα κ πινω καφεδακι

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καλημερα!!τι κανεις?εγω τωρα σηκωθηκα κ πινω καφεδακι


Εγώ έφαγα τα δημητριακά μου και χάζεψα λίγο Instagram και τώρα θα καθίσω να διαβάσω γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά.. :/

----------


## RONI123

Χαλαρα ομως!οχι αγχος.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Χαλαρα ομως!οχι αγχος.


Θα το προσπαθήσω. Και χθες δεν είχα καλό ύπνο, ξυπναγα και ξανά κοιμόμουν. Αντε λέω να έρθει απόγευμα που θα τέλειωσουν να ηρεμήσω μέχρι να ξανά αγχωθω για το επόμενο μάθημα

----------


## RONI123

Υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα εξω.να δεις στις δουλειες τι γινεται.με τα μαθηματα μην αγχωνεται καθολου.θα με θυμηθείς αργοτερα.δες το ολυ χαλαρα.αν περασεις περασες.υπαρχουν κ αλλα πραγματα αν δεν μπορεις αυτο που κανεις.εχεις τον χρονο να διαλεξεις.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα εξω.να δεις στις δουλειες τι γινεται.με τα μαθηματα μην αγχωνεται καθολου.θα με θυμηθείς αργοτερα.δες το ολυ χαλαρα.αν περασεις περασες.υπαρχουν κ αλλα πραγματα αν δεν μπορεις αυτο που κανεις.εχεις τον χρονο να διαλεξεις.


Μου αρέσει αυτό που σπουδάζω απλά δεν ασχολήθηκα αρκετά και δεν μπουρασα και να συγκεντρώθω οπότε τώρα αγχώνομαι...

----------


## RONI123

Καντο χωρις αγχος

----------


## Maria10

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι το tranxene δεν εχει τοσο υπναγωγικη επιδραση....υπαρχουν κ αλλα που φερνουν πιο πολυ υπνο......σωστα σκεφτηκες να ροτησεις το γιατρο σου...μπορει να χρειαζεται να ροτησεις να τα πινεις νωριτερα η να πας πιο αργα στα 40,δεν ξερω απο ladose,ετσι μου φενεται πιο καλα


Άστο μ έχει τρελάνει η αϋπνία κ η υπερένταση.. Δεν είχα θέμα με τον ύπνο τόσο καιρό, άρα αυτό φταιει

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καντο χωρις αγχος


Λίγο δύσκολο όταν είναι η εξεταστική

----------


## Maria10

> Λίγο δύσκολο όταν είναι η εξεταστική


Κ όταν κοιμάσαι κ χάλια.. Ένα δράμα χαχαχ
Καλή επιτυχία για σημερααα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Κ όταν κοιμάσαι κ χάλια.. Ένα δράμα χαχαχ
> Καλή επιτυχία για σημερααα


Άρχισα να νυστάζω, :'(
Ευχαριστώ πολύ <3

----------


## Maria10

> Άρχισα να νυστάζω, :'(
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ <3


Εγώ πήρα το γιατρό μ τωρα κ μειωσε το χάπι.. Μπας κ κοιμηθώ καμία μερα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εγώ πήρα το γιατρό μ τωρα κ μειωσε το χάπι.. Μπας κ κοιμηθώ καμία μερα


Αντε ωραία

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ πήρα το γιατρό μ τωρα κ μειωσε το χάπι.. Μπας κ κοιμηθώ καμία μερα


ειδες? στα ποσα mg σε εχει τωρα?

----------


## Maria10

> ειδες? στα ποσα mg σε εχει τωρα?


30mg για 3-4 μέρες κ τον ξαναπαίρνω τηλ.. Χαίρομαι π μου χουν δώσει δυνάμεις κ καλύτερη διάθεση, αλλά δε μπορώ να μην κοιμάμαι ελεος

----------


## nightwalker77777

> 30mg για 3-4 μέρες κ τον ξαναπαίρνω τηλ.. Χαίρομαι π μου χουν δώσει δυνάμεις κ καλύτερη διάθεση, αλλά δε μπορώ να μην κοιμάμαι ελεος


Είναι σημαντικός ο ύπνος

----------


## Maria10

> Είναι σημαντικός ο ύπνος


Ναι, ειδικά τώρα με το διάβασμα που κουράζομαι περισσότερο.. Αλλά κ γενικά, δε βγαίνει η μέρα αν δεν κοιμασαι

----------


## akis1

> 30mg για 3-4 μέρες κ τον ξαναπαίρνω τηλ.. Χαίρομαι π μου χουν δώσει δυνάμεις κ καλύτερη διάθεση, αλλά δε μπορώ να μην κοιμάμαι ελεος



ολα καλα θα πανε!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Maria10

> ολα καλα θα πανε!!!!!!


Αααντε να δούμε.. Για όλους χαχασ

----------


## akis1

> Αααντε να δούμε.. Για όλους χαχασ


εξαιρούμε εγώ σαν ειδική περίπτωση όμως γιατί πιστεύω στον ευατό μου είμαι δυνατός και αν με πιάσει κρίση πανικού θα πάω να βγω έξω ακόμα και σε club μπορεί να μου την βαρέσει και να κανονίσω να πάω..... είμαι τρελός πες μου αλήθεια......????? :P

----------


## Maria10

> εξαιρούμε εγώ σαν ειδική περίπτωση όμως γιατί πιστεύω στον ευατό μου είμαι δυνατός και αν με πιάσει κρίση πανικού θα πάω να βγω έξω ακόμα και σε club μπορεί να μου την βαρέσει και να κανονίσω να πάω..... είμαι τρελός πες μου αλήθεια......????? :P


Χαχαχα μια δόση τρέλας υπάρχει, αλλά καλό είναι κ αυτό χαχαχα εμένα όταν με πιανει κρίση πανικού μετά δε μπορώ ούτε να κουνηθω 
Ο, τι χειρότερο υπάρχει

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχα μια δόση τρέλας υπάρχει, αλλά καλό είναι κ αυτό χαχαχα εμένα όταν με πιανει κρίση πανικού μετά δε μπορώ ούτε να κουνηθω 
> Ο, τι χειρότερο υπάρχει


δεν μας τα λες καλά Mαράκι......!!!!!! χαχαχαχα

σε αυτή την περίπτωση για βάλε λίγο psychedelic με τα ακουστικά στο τέρμα και το συζητάμε αν μπορείς να κουνηθείς η όχι...  :Big Grin:

----------


## akis1

με αυτα εγω ξυπναω το πρωι απο της 5 και ξεκιναω την μερα μου......!  :Cool: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiTeiOdAJSQ

----------


## Maria10

> με αυτα εγω ξυπναω το πρωι απο της 5 και ξεκιναω την μερα μου......! 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiTeiOdAJSQ


Αχαχαχ πω πω εγώ δε μπορώ καθόλου, είμαι πιο ήπια χααχ

----------


## akis1

> Αχαχαχ πω πω εγώ δε μπορώ καθόλου, είμαι πιο ήπια χααχ


εμενα παντως οταν με ειδε η γιατρος μου... μου λεει τι αλλαγη ειναι αυτη? ειδες της λεω τι κανει η αλλαγη τροπου ζωης? μου λεει τι αλλαξες? και της λεω οταν με πιανει κριση πανικου χορευω σε ρυθμους psy.....  :Cool: 

ααα μου λεει εσυ εισαι εισαι στιν τσιτα δηλ... και λεω.... παντα......!!!!!! 

αλλα κοιμάμαι πολύ καλά τα βραδια.... και αναρωτιέται εσύ όντως κοιμάσαι καλά με τόση ένταση και τόσους καφέδες? της λέω αν θέλεις μπορείς να έρθεις να με παρακολουθείς στον ύπνο μου..... χαχαχαχαχα

με την ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου έχουμε πολύ πλακα.....

----------


## Maria10

> εμενα παντως οταν με ειδε η γιατρος μου... μου λεει τι αλλαγη ειναι αυτη? ειδες της λεω τι κανει η αλλαγη τροπου ζωης? μου λεει τι αλλαξες? και της λεω οταν με πιανει κριση πανικου χορευω σε ρυθμους psy..... 
> 
> ααα μου λεει εσυ εισαι εισαι στιν τσιτα δηλ... και λεω.... παντα......!!!!!! 
> 
> αλλα κοιμάμαι πολύ καλά τα βραδια.... και αναρωτιέται εσύ όντως κοιμάσαι καλά με τόση ένταση και τόσους καφέδες? της λέω αν θέλεις μπορείς να έρθεις να με παρακολουθείς στον ύπνο μου..... χαχαχαχαχα
> 
> με την ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου έχουμε πολύ πλακα.....


Εγώ με τον ύπνο δεν το χω πολύ γενικά 
Καλά ειδικά άμα έπινα τους καφέδες που λες εσύ.. Ποιος ξέρει που θα ήμουν τώρα χαχαχα

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ με τον ύπνο δεν το χω πολύ γενικά 
> Καλά ειδικά άμα έπινα τους καφέδες που λες εσύ.. Ποιος ξέρει που θα ήμουν τώρα χαχαχα


όπου είσαι και τώρα με την διαφορα ότι θα είχες φάει φρίκη από την υπερένταση xaxaxaxa

----------


## Maria10

> όπου είσαι και τώρα με την διαφορα ότι θα είχες φάει φρίκη από την υπερένταση xaxaxaxa


Κάτσε κ καφε κ λαντοζ λυπήσου με χαχαχ

----------


## akis1

> Κάτσε κ καφε κ λαντοζ λυπήσου με χαχαχ


καλά η υπερένταση είναι στην αρχή.... μετά λογικά θα νυστάζεις γιαυτο με χάλασε αυτό το φάρμακο εμενα... επισης με είχε κάνει να μην έχω καθόλου διάθεση για sex κατι που με ειχε προβληματίσει παρα πολύ και όταν το είχα αναφέρει σε ψυχίατρο μου λέει τι θες να κανεις sex η να είσαι υγιής? δεν γίνετε και τα 2 μου λέει.... και με πίεζε να χωρίσω με την κοπέλα που ειχα... και να κοιταξω λεει να ειμαι εγω καλα και να ξεχασω τα αλλα... δεν παμε καλα.... ετσι εκοψα τα αντικατα8λιπτικα και δεν ξαναπήγα σε αυτόν τον γιατρό.....

ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα προκαλουνε προβληματα με την libito.. 

δεν γουσταρω καθολου τα φαρμακα....

πιστευω στην ψυχοθεραπεια οτι ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικη....

----------


## Maria10

> καλά η υπερένταση είναι στην αρχή.... μετά λογικά θα νυστάζεις γιαυτο με χάλασε αυτό το φάρμακο εμενα... επισης με είχε κάνει να μην έχω καθόλου διάθεση για sex κατι που με ειχε προβληματίσει παρα πολύ και όταν το είχα αναφέρει σε ψυχίατρο μου λέει τι θες να κανεις sex η να είσαι υγιής? δεν γίνετε και τα 2 μου λέει.... και με πίεζε να χωρίσω με την κοπέλα που ειχα... και να κοιταξω λεει να ειμαι εγω καλα και να ξεχασω τα αλλα... δεν παμε καλα.... ετσι εκοψα τα αντικατα8λιπτικα και δεν ξαναπήγα σε αυτόν τον γιατρό.....
> 
> ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα προκαλουνε προβληματα με την libito.. 
> 
> δεν γουσταρω καθολου τα φαρμακα....
> 
> πιστευω στην ψυχοθεραπεια οτι ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικη....


Πω δε θέλω να νυστάζω, γτ ήδη με την κατάθλιψη κ όλο αυτό νύσταζα συνέχεια κ δε μπορούσα να πάρω τα πόδια μου.. Μια φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά δε γίνεται;; ούτε τρελά ούτε νύστα χάχαχ κανονικά δυνάμεις κ ύπνος όταν πρέπει

----------


## thanosP

> καλά η υπερένταση είναι στην αρχή.... μετά λογικά θα νυστάζεις γιαυτο με χάλασε αυτό το φάρμακο εμενα... επισης με είχε κάνει να μην έχω καθόλου διάθεση για sex κατι που με ειχε προβληματίσει παρα πολύ και όταν το είχα αναφέρει σε ψυχίατρο μου λέει τι θες να κανεις sex η να είσαι υγιής? δεν γίνετε και τα 2 μου λέει.... και με πίεζε να χωρίσω με την κοπέλα που ειχα... και να κοιταξω λεει να ειμαι εγω καλα και να ξεχασω τα αλλα... δεν παμε καλα.... ετσι εκοψα τα αντικατα8λιπτικα και δεν ξαναπήγα σε αυτόν τον γιατρό.....
> 
> ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα προκαλουνε προβληματα με την libito.. 
> 
> δεν γουσταρω καθολου τα φαρμακα....
> 
> πιστευω στην ψυχοθεραπεια οτι ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικη....


σου ειπε οντως τετοια μλκια ψυχιατρος?

----------


## akis1

> σου ειπε οντως τετοια μλκια ψυχιατρος?


ναι ρε συ......

----------


## akis1

> Πω δε θέλω να νυστάζω, γτ ήδη με την κατάθλιψη κ όλο αυτό νύσταζα συνέχεια κ δε μπορούσα να πάρω τα πόδια μου.. Μια φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά δε γίνεται;; ούτε τρελά ούτε νύστα χάχαχ κανονικά δυνάμεις κ ύπνος όταν πρέπει


ακομα ειναι νωρις για να ξερεις πως θα κανει δραση το φαρμακο σε εσενα... σε εμενα ειχε βγαλει φοβια απο το πουθενα... και επαθα καταθλιψη που δεν ειχα ποτε μου.... στον καθενα μας ειναι διαφορετικα.... αλλα θελω να ξερεις κατι.... μην περιμενεις απο το φαρμακο να κανει κατι απο μονο του..... πρεπει και εσυ να κανεις κατι για σενα... ίσως μια αλλαγή στον τρόπο της ζωής θα βοηθούσε παράλληλα με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή... το φάρμακο βοηθάει το 30%

να σε πληροφορήσω επίσης ότι καμια ψυχική διαταραχή δεν θεραπεύεται από φάρμακα.... απλά καλύπτουν τα συμτώματα... αυτό το παραδέχονται και πολύ γιατροί.... με λίγα λόγια δεν ύπαρξη θεραπεία αποτελεσματική... απλά βοηθάει να ξεπεράσεις της δυσκολίες της ζωής σου... σου δίνουν μια κίνηση και όρεξη για την ζωή.... είναι κάτι σαν ελαφριά ναρκωτικά νόμιμα τα ψυχοφάρμακα... και όλα αυτά τα φάρμακα έχουν επίπτωσης μακροχρόνια στην υγεία...... αλλα συγκεκριμένα για το λάδωσε είναι ένα φάρμακο που ύπαρξη παρα πολλά χρονια και είναι από τα πιο ανεκτά χωρίς σοβαρές παρενέργειες και επίπτωσης.... γνωρίζω άτομο προσωπικά που το παίρνει 15 χρονια καθημερινά...

----------


## nightwalker77777

Επέστρεψα παιδιά!

----------


## Maria10

> ακομα ειναι νωρις για να ξερεις πως θα κανει δραση το φαρμακο σε εσενα... σε εμενα ειχε βγαλει φοβια απο το πουθενα... και επαθα καταθλιψη που δεν ειχα ποτε μου.... στον καθενα μας ειναι διαφορετικα.... αλλα θελω να ξερεις κατι.... μην περιμενεις απο το φαρμακο να κανει κατι απο μονο του..... πρεπει και εσυ να κανεις κατι για σενα... ίσως μια αλλαγή στον τρόπο της ζωής θα βοηθούσε παράλληλα με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή... το φάρμακο βοηθάει το 30%
> 
> να σε πληροφορήσω επίσης ότι καμια ψυχική διαταραχή δεν θεραπεύεται από φάρμακα.... απλά καλύπτουν τα συμτώματα... αυτό το παραδέχονται και πολύ γιατροί.... με λίγα λόγια δεν ύπαρξη θεραπεία αποτελεσματική... απλά βοηθάει να ξεπεράσεις της δυσκολίες της ζωής σου... σου δίνουν μια κίνηση και όρεξη για την ζωή.... είναι κάτι σαν ελαφριά ναρκωτικά νόμιμα τα ψυχοφάρμακα... και όλα αυτά τα φάρμακα έχουν επίπτωσης μακροχρόνια στην υγεία...... αλλα συγκεκριμένα για το λάδωσε είναι ένα φάρμακο που ύπαρξη παρα πολλά χρονια και είναι από τα πιο ανεκτά χωρίς σοβαρές παρενέργειες και επίπτωσης.... γνωρίζω άτομο προσωπικά που το παίρνει 15 χρονια καθημερινά...


Εννοείται πως θέλει κ δική μας προσπάθεια. Εγώ ήθελα απλά κατι να μ δώσει ένα κίνητρο κ να επανέλθω στην πάλια μ ζωή

----------


## Maria10

> Επέστρεψα παιδιά!


Πως πήγε;;

----------


## akis1

> Εννοείται πως θέλει κ δική μας προσπάθεια. Εγώ ήθελα απλά κατι να μ δώσει ένα κίνητρο κ να επανέλθω στην πάλια μ ζωή


καταλαβαίνω... Εύχομαι μεσα απο την καρδιά μου να τα καταφέρεις και σύντομα να είσαι καλα και χωρίς την ανάγκη των φαρμάκων.... Πιστεύω οτι θα τα καταφέρεις....!! 

Απλα να σκέφτεσαι θετικά καθε μερα που περνάει και σύντομα ένα πρωί η ζωη σου θα αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο...!!! 

Απλα μην ελπίζεις στα φάρμακα... Κάνε πράγματα κάθε μέρα και ολα θα φτιάξουν...

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πως πήγε;;


Το ένα χάλια και άλλο κάπως καλύτερα

----------


## Maria10

> καταλαβαίνω... Εύχομαι μεσα απο την καρδιά μου να τα καταφέρεις και σύντομα να είσαι καλα και χωρίς την ανάγκη των φαρμάκων.... Πιστεύω οτι θα τα καταφέρεις....!! 
> 
> Απλα να σκέφτεσαι θετικά καθε μερα που περνάει και σύντομα ένα πρωί η ζωη σου θα αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο...!!! 
> 
> Απλα μην ελπίζεις στα φάρμακα... Κάνε πράγματα κάθε μέρα και ολα θα φτιάξουν...


K γω έτσι θελω να πιστεύω! Ότι μόλις πάρω τα πάνω μου ας το πούμε, θα τα κόψω σιγά σιγά. Απλά πρώτη φορά ήμουν τόσο χάλια στη ζωή μου που πραγματικά δεν είχα άλλη λύση.. Όντως είχα πέσει σε κατάθλιψη, χωρίς ν ξέρω κ γιατί

----------


## Maria10

> Το ένα χάλια και άλλο κάπως καλύτερα


Πφφ ελπζ στο δεύτερο να είσαι τυχερή, να περασες

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πφφ ελπζ στο δεύτερο να είσαι τυχερή, να περασες


Πιστεύω ειπα και στον καθηγητή κύριε κάντε κάτι

----------


## Maria10

> Πιστεύω ειπα και στον καθηγητή κύριε κάντε κάτι


Εύχομαι να σε ακούσειι κ να σε περάσει.. Κ γω δίνω μεθαύριο κ μ έπιασε άγχος σήμερα.. Ενώ τόσες μέρες διάβαζα ήρεμα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εύχομαι να σε ακούσειι κ να σε περάσει.. Κ γω δίνω μεθαύριο κ μ έπιασε άγχος σήμερα.. Ενώ τόσες μέρες διάβαζα ήρεμα


Αφού διαβάζεις τόσες μέρες θα τα πας τελεια

----------


## Maria10

> Αφού διαβάζεις τόσες μέρες θα τα πας τελεια


Αντε Να δούμε.. Αν κ στη φάση π είμαι θέλω απλά να περάσω, δε με ενδιαφέρει πλέον για βαθμό

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αντε Να δούμε.. Αν κ στη φάση π είμαι θέλω απλά να περάσω, δε με ενδιαφέρει πλέον για βαθμό


Ναι η υγεία είναι πάνω από όλα..!

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι η υγεία είναι πάνω από όλα..!


K το πτυχίο αχαχαχ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> K το πτυχίο αχαχαχ


Και αυτό πάντα <3

----------


## Maria10

> Και αυτό πάντα <3


Σμρ πως νιώθεις;;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Σμρ πως νιώθεις;;


Καλύτερα ηρεμίσα και λίγο από τα μαθήματα θα κοιμηθώ καλά απόψε

----------


## thanosP

λευκές λευκές οι εξεταστικες,,,,οι φοιτητες αιωνιοι και οι σχολες κλειστες

----------


## nightwalker77777

> λευκές λευκές οι εξεταστικες,,,,οι φοιτητες αιωνιοι και οι σχολες κλειστες


Ωραίο...έτσι είναι δυστυχώς

----------


## Maria10

> Καλύτερα ηρεμίσα και λίγο από τα μαθήματα θα κοιμηθώ καλά απόψε


Ωραία στο εύχομαι!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ωραία στο εύχομαι!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έβαλα να δω και το Πέτα την Φριτέζα, περιμένω και το φαγητό μου και όλα καλά..  :Wink:

----------


## Maria10

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έβαλα να δω και το Πέτα την Φριτέζα, περιμένω και το φαγητό μου και όλα καλά..


Τέλεια κ γω έφαγα ένα τοστακι κ ελπζ σμρα να κοιμηθώ χαχαχ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Τέλεια κ γω έφαγα ένα τοστακι κ ελπζ σμρα να κοιμηθώ χαχαχ


 Τέλεια! Όλα θα πάνε καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## akis1

εγω πηρα πριν ενα xanax 2mg.... δεν θα το ξανακανω πραγματικα...... παντως νιοθω φανταστικα...... εχω ενεργεια..... εχω πολυ ορεξη να κανω τα παντα.... με επιασε μετα απο αρκετα χρονια πολυ δυνατη κριση πανικου και πηρα τηλ αμεσως τον γιατρο μου και ειπε παρε εως 2mg xanax και ετσι εκανα.... αλλα ρε γαμωτο δεν θελω να εθιστω περισσοτερο σε αυτο...... ειναι το μοναδικο φαρμακο που εχει αποτελεσμα ομως......

----------


## nightwalker77777

> εγω πηρα πριν ενα xanax 2mg.... δεν θα το ξανακανω πραγματικα...... παντως νιοθω φανταστικα...... εχω ενεργεια..... εχω πολυ ορεξη να κανω τα παντα.... με επιασε μετα απο αρκετα χρονια πολυ δυνατη κριση πανικου και πηρα τηλ αμεσως τον γιατρο μου και ειπε παρε εως 2mg xanax και ετσι εκανα.... αλλα ρε γαμωτο δεν θελω να εθιστω περισσοτερο σε αυτο...... ειναι το μοναδικο φαρμακο που εχει αποτελεσμα ομως......


Ναι αυτό είναι το κακό με Xanax πήρα και εγώ καποια βράδια στις αρχές Ιουλίου γιατί δεν ήμουν πολυ καλά και μετά σκεφτόμουν: "ααα σιγά αν δεν είμαι καλά, θα παρω ζαναξ" και μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν ήθελα να εθιστω σε αυτά γιατί ήξερα ότι εθίζεσαι και είπα θα τα καταφέρω. Ήμουν τυχερή και μου έφτιαξε η διάθεση για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι και δεν ξανά πήρα ούτε όταν ήταν να φύγω πριν μία εβδομάδα που ήμουν χάλια.

----------


## thanosP

> εγω πηρα πριν ενα xanax 2mg.... δεν θα το ξανακανω πραγματικα...... παντως νιοθω φανταστικα...... εχω ενεργεια..... εχω πολυ ορεξη να κανω τα παντα.... με επιασε μετα απο αρκετα χρονια πολυ δυνατη κριση πανικου και πηρα τηλ αμεσως τον γιατρο μου και ειπε παρε εως 2mg xanax και ετσι εκανα.... αλλα ρε γαμωτο δεν θελω να εθιστω περισσοτερο σε αυτο...... ειναι το μοναδικο φαρμακο που εχει αποτελεσμα ομως......


κ μενα μονο με βενζο περνω τις κρισεις πλεον

----------


## akis1

> Ναι αυτό είναι το κακό με Xanax πήρα και εγώ καποια βράδια στις αρχές Ιουλίου γιατί δεν ήμουν πολυ καλά και μετά σκεφτόμουν: "ααα σιγά αν δεν είμαι καλά, θα παρω ζαναξ" και μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν ήθελα να εθιστω σε αυτά γιατί ήξερα ότι εθίζεσαι και είπα θα τα καταφέρω. Ήμουν τυχερή και μου έφτιαξε η διάθεση για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι και δεν ξανά πήρα ούτε όταν ήταν να φύγω πριν μία εβδομάδα που ήμουν χάλια.


περνω καθε μερα εδω και 2 χρονια......... δεν καταφερα να το κοψω........

και ολο αυτο ξεκινησε μετα απο ενα χωρισμό.... αυτη ειναι η χειροτερη μλκια δεν επρεπε να παρω ποτε αυτο το φαρμακο..........!!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## thanosP

> Ωραίο...έτσι είναι δυστυχώς


δυστυχως,,,,,εγω το εκανα πραξη αυτο τ συνθημα κ ειμαι 8ο ετος τωρα

----------


## akis1

> κ μενα μονο με βενζο περνω τις κρισεις πλεον


καθε μερα και εσυ..???

----------


## thanosP

[QUOTE=akis1;1065439]περνω καθε μερα εδω και 2 χρονια......... δεν καταφερα να το κοψω........

και ολο αυτο ξεκινησε μετα απο ενα χωρισμό.... αυτη ειναι η χειροτερη μλκια δεν επρεπε να παρω ποτε αυτο το φαρμακο..........!!!!!  :Mad: [/
η καψουρα καταστρεφει

----------


## nightwalker77777

Αυτό είναι το κακό με το ζαναξ

----------


## thanosP

> καθε μερα και εσυ..???


ναι 3μιση χρονια τωρα,θελωνα κοψω αλλα δε εχω βρει τροπο ακομα.....οθτε με αντικαταθλιπτικα εχω δει φως για να κοψω τα ηρεμιστικα

----------


## akis1

[QUOTE=thanosP;1065442]


> [/
> η καψουρα καταστρεφει


γαμησετα...... όμως μετά μου έτυχε κάτι καλύτερο και είχα σχέση με την ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου...... δηλαδή ακόμα τα έχουμε αυτή θέλει να το πάμε σοβαρά... είναι μεγαλύτερη μου 32 είναι αυτή και εγώ 26... δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω...... είμαι μπερδεμένος πολύ..... ήτανε ξαφνικό όλο αυτό..... αλλα είμαι πολύ καλά μαζί της ρε γαμώτο.....

----------


## nightwalker77777

[QUOTE=akis1;1065445]


> γαμησετα...... όμως μετά μου έτυχε κάτι καλύτερο και είχα σχέση με την ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου...... δηλαδή ακόμα τα έχουμε αυτή θέλει να το πάμε σοβαρά... είναι μεγαλύτερη μου 32 είναι αυτή και εγώ 26... δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω...... είμαι μπερδεμένος πολύ..... ήτανε ξαφνικό όλο αυτό..... αλλα είμαι πολύ καλά μαζί της ρε γαμώτο.....


Ουαου :O

----------


## geodim

> περνω καθε μερα εδω και 2 χρονια......... δεν καταφερα να το κοψω........
> 
> και ολο αυτο ξεκινησε μετα απο ενα χωρισμό.... αυτη ειναι η χειροτερη μλκια δεν επρεπε να παρω ποτε αυτο το φαρμακο..........!!!!!


Να σου πω το σκέφτηκα και εγώ μετα από χωρισμό πολύ δύσκολο. Αλλά μου έκοψε και ενημερώθηκα πρώτα για βενζο τι μπορεί να συμβεί και απλά αυτά που μου έγραψαν τα έβαλα σε ένα συρτάρι και τα ξέχασα

----------


## Maria10

> περνω καθε μερα εδω και 2 χρονια......... δεν καταφερα να το κοψω........
> 
> και ολο αυτο ξεκινησε μετα απο ενα χωρισμό.... αυτη ειναι η χειροτερη μλκια δεν επρεπε να παρω ποτε αυτο το φαρμακο..........!!!!!


Εγώ όταν χώρισα έκλαψα έκλαψα κ μετά άρχισα να βγαίνω σαν τρελή 
Τότε ούτε τα ήξερα όλα αυτά.. Κ τώρα χωρίς λόγο κατάθλιψη κ χάπια..

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ όταν χώρισα έκλαψα έκλαψα κ μετά άρχισα να βγαίνω σαν τρελή 
> Τότε ούτε τα ήξερα όλα αυτά.. Κ τώρα χωρίς λόγο κατάθλιψη κ χάπια..


μηπως αυτο σε εκανε με τον καιρο χειροτερα? :/

----------


## thanosP

[QUOTE=akis1;1065445]


> γαμησετα...... όμως μετά μου έτυχε κάτι καλύτερο και είχα σχέση με την ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου...... δηλαδή ακόμα τα έχουμε αυτή θέλει να το πάμε σοβαρά... είναι μεγαλύτερη μου 32 είναι αυτή και εγώ 26... δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω...... είμαι μπερδεμένος πολύ..... ήτανε ξαφνικό όλο αυτό..... αλλα είμαι πολύ καλά μαζί της ρε γαμώτο.....


τι λες ρε φιλε.....αυτα ειναι ερωτικα ειδυλλια!!μπραβο,να που βοηθαει τελικα η ψυχοθεραπεια

----------


## akis1

> Να σου πω το σκέφτηκα και εγώ μετα από χωρισμό πολύ δύσκολο. Αλλά μου έκοψε και ενημερώθηκα πρώτα για βενζο τι μπορεί να συμβεί και απλά αυτά που μου έγραψαν τα έβαλα σε ένα συρτάρι και τα ξέχασα


το μονο θετικο ηταν οτι απο το 1το χαπακι δεν με ένοιαζε καθόλου που χώρισα.... έτσι εθιστικά και πλέον νιώθω αδιαφορία για όλα..... το χειρότερο πράγμα είναι ότι μπορεί να πάω σε ένα ωραίο μέρος και να περάσω όμορφα και την επομενη μέρα να μην θυμάμαι τπτ........... αυτό είναι ότι χειρότερο που μπορείς να πάθεις από αυτά τα χάπια...... 

*ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΒΕΝΖΟΔΙΑΖΕΠΙΝΕΣ........!!!!!!*

----------


## Maria10

> μηπως αυτο σε εκανε με τον καιρο χειροτερα? :/


Σίγουρα.. Έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου κ από τότε δε μ έχει τύχει κάποια άλλη σχέση.. Δύσκολα εμπιστεύομαι κ μ πηρε καιρό να το ξεπεράσω

----------


## thanosP

> Σίγουρα.. Έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου κ από τότε δε μ έχει τύχει κάποια άλλη σχέση.. Δύσκολα εμπιστεύομαι κ μ πηρε καιρό να το ξεπεράσω


σε ολους νομιζω ετσι συμβαινει......

----------


## Maria10

> σε ολους νομιζω ετσι συμβαινει......


 Δυστυχώς ναι..

----------


## akis1

> Σίγουρα.. Έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου κ από τότε δε μ έχει τύχει κάποια άλλη σχέση.. Δύσκολα εμπιστεύομαι κ μ πηρε καιρό να το ξεπεράσω


η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ύπαρxει εμπιστοσύνη στης μέρες που ζούμε..... και εγώ γιαυτο το λόγο δεν θέλω να κάνω σχέση.... ειδικά με μια μεγαλύτερη μου που με βλέπει σοβαρά αυτή... εμενα κάτι μου λέει μέσα μου να το σταματήσω όλο αυτό.....

δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ακούσω το ένστικτο μου η όχι.... 

πάντως η κολλητή μου δεν θέλει να μπλέξω με αυτή..... την ερωτεύτηκα ρε γαμώτο..... και αυτή το ίδιο και είμαι τόσο μπερδεμένος δεν ξέρω...... αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι η κοπέλα είναι χωρισμένη και έχει και ένα παιδί.... όλοι μου λένε να μείνω μακριά της...

----------


## Maria10

> η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ύπαρxει εμπιστοσύνη στης μέρες που ζούμε..... και εγώ γιαυτο το λόγο δεν θέλω να κάνω σχέση.... ειδικά με μια μεγαλύτερη μου που με βλέπει σοβαρά αυτή... εμενα κάτι μου λέει μέσα μου να το σταματήσω όλο αυτό.....
> 
> δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ακούσω το ένστικτο μου η όχι.... 
> 
> πάντως η κολλητή μου δεν θέλει να μπλέξω με αυτή..... την ερωτεύτηκα ρε γαμώτο..... και αυτή το ίδιο και είμαι τόσο μπερδεμένος δεν ξέρω...... αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι η κοπέλα είναι χωρισμένη και έχει και ένα παιδί.... όλοι μου λένε να μείνω μακριά της...


Δύσκολη η κατάσταση γενικά.. Αν νομίζεις ότι είσαι έτοιμος για τότε δέσμευση προχώρα το

----------


## akis1

> Δύσκολη η κατάσταση γενικά.. Αν νομίζεις ότι είσαι έτοιμος για τότε δέσμευση προχώρα το


απο τα 26 μου? πφφφ 

δεν ξερω πραγματικα..... 

πολλες φορες σκευτομαι καλύτερα μονος μου........

γενικα την ειχα πιασει μια φορα να μιλαει με εναν αλλον που γνωρισε στο insta και οταν την ρωτησα αμεσως εσβησε την συνομιλια..... γιαυτο δεν μπορω να την εμπιστευτω.......

----------


## Maria10

> απο τα 26 μου? πφφφ 
> 
> δεν ξερω πραγματικα..... 
> 
> πολλες φορες σκευτομαι καλύτερα μονος μου........
> 
> γενικα την ειχα πιασει μια φορα να μιλαει με εναν αλλον που γνωρισε στο insta και οταν την ρωτησα αμεσως εσβησε την συνομιλια..... γιαυτο δεν μπορω να την εμπιστευτω.......


Κοίτα γενικά κ μόνο που έκανε σχέση μαζί σου, ενω πρακτικά είσαι "ασθενής" της, από κάπου μπαζει.. Επίσης είναι μεγάλη απόφαση να προχωρήσεις με κάποια που έχει κ παιδί

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Σίγουρα.. Έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου κ από τότε δε μ έχει τύχει κάποια άλλη σχέση.. Δύσκολα εμπιστεύομαι κ μ πηρε καιρό να το ξεπεράσω


Παίζει και αυτό τον ρόλο του

----------


## akis1

> Κοίτα γενικά κ μόνο που έκανε σχέση μαζί σου, ενω πρακτικά είσαι "ασθενής" της, από κάπου μπαζει.. Επίσης είναι μεγάλη απόφαση να προχωρήσεις με κάποια που έχει κ παιδί


είναι πολύ δύσκολη απόφαση πραγματικά....όμως αν το ένστικτο σου λέει μείνε μακριά τότε ίσως πρέπει να το ακούσω.....

δεν ξερω τι γινεται αλλα η πιο πολλές 30χρονες μου κολλάνε πολύ....

----------


## Maria10

> είναι πολύ δύσκολη απόφαση πραγματικά....όμως αν το ένστικτο σου λέει μείνε μακριά τότε ίσως πρέπει να το ακούσω.....
> 
> δεν ξερω τι γινεται αλλα η πιο πολλές 30χρονες μου κολλάνε πολύ....


Εντάξει δεν είναι παράλογο αυτό.. Αλλά καλύτερα να βρεις κάποια άλλη περίπτωση

----------


## nightwalker77777

> είναι πολύ δύσκολη απόφαση πραγματικά....όμως αν το ένστικτο σου λέει μείνε μακριά τότε ίσως πρέπει να το ακούσω.....
> 
> δεν ξερω τι γινεται αλλα η πιο πολλές 30χρονες μου κολλάνε πολύ....


Θα συμφωνήσω μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς για δέσμευση? Θέλει πολύ σκέψη....

----------


## Maria10

> Θα συμφωνήσω μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς για δέσμευση? Θέλει πολύ σκέψη....


Εγώ να πω κάτι άσχετο.. Να κοιμηθώ ή να διαβάσω; χαχαχ

----------


## thanosP

> Εγώ να πω κάτι άσχετο.. Να κοιμηθώ ή να διαβάσω; χαχαχ


θα σου ελεγα να διαβασεις....αλλα εαν νυσταζεις καλο ειναι να το εκμεταλλευτεις μετα τα θεματα με to ladose που δεν μπορουσες

----------


## thanosP

> Εγώ να πω κάτι άσχετο.. Να κοιμηθώ ή να διαβάσω; χαχαχ


να μην δεσμευτεις φιλε συμφωνω κ γω 26 ειμαι.....αλλα κοιτα ομως να παρεις οτι εμπειριες ειναι να παρεις περισσοτερο αυτο να σε νοιαζει....αν ειστε ακομα καλα γτ να το δυαλισετε......για τον aki αυτο

----------


## Maria10

> θα σου ελεγα να διαβασεις....αλλα εαν νυσταζεις καλο ειναι να το εκμεταλλευτεις μετα τα θεματα με to ladose που δεν μπορουσες


Ναι έχεις δίκιο θα προσπαθήσω να κοιμηθώ κ να ξυπνήσω νωρίς

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ναι έχεις δίκιο θα προσπαθήσω να κοιμηθώ κ να ξυπνήσω νωρίς


Καλύτερα να κοιμηθείς

----------


## akis1

Καλημέρα.....!!!! σήμερα ξύπνησα με έντονη αδυναμία χερι -ποδι και μόλις πηγα να σηκωθώ δεν μπορούσα να περπατήσω... αρχισε μετα να μουδιάζει και η γλώσσα μου εκεί με αποτελιωσε έντελως... κρατησε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα η λεπτά ουτε καν θύμαμαι απλά τρομαξα υπερβολικά εκινει την ώρα ακομα δεν εχω συνέλθει τελείως.... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έπαθα δεν μπορω να ξεχωρίσω αν αυτό ειναι κριση πανικού γιατί γενικα κρίση πανικού εχω να πάθω πολλα χρόνια... απλα τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω φόβο οτι κατι θα πάθω και ολο αυτο μου εχει βγάλει μαλλον ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα... σε νευρολογο που ειχα παει πάντως μου είπε οτι δεν θα πάθω τπτ βλέποντας μια μαγνητική τομογραφία που ειχα κανει 2 χρόνια πριν... δεν επερνα τοτε κανένα φάρμακο μετα άρχισα τα Xanax και πραγματικά μονο που τα περνώ μακροχρόνια φοβάμαι πολυ.... δεν μπορώ να τα κόψω.... άρχισα να σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά μετα το σημερινό να πάρω απο μόνος μου τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που επερνα παλιά... γιατί αυτο το brintellix με χάλασε πολυ και είχα ναυτία και ταση προς εμετό... θέλω να δω με το cipralex μίας και αυτο το επερνα 8 χρόνια και με ειχε βοηθήσει να ειμαι καλα... εχω ακομα αρκετά κουτιά απο το φάρμακο τα οποία δεν έχουν λήξη.. αν μιλήσω με τον γιατρό μου δεν θα συμφωνήσει να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά αφού λέει οτι με το Xanax είμαι οκ αλλά σοβαρά οσο δυνατός και αν είμαι και το ρίχνω στην τρέλα η κατάσταση προχώρησε πολύ άσχημα δεν είναι λύση να περνώ Xanax κάθε 5 ώρες... γιατί περίπου τοσο κρατάει η δραση του και δεν νε πιάνει πλέον καλα και μάλλον αυτη είναι η αιτία του ανχους... αυτά τα φάρμακα της κατηγορίας βενζοδιαζεπίνες ειναι καταστροφή.... σου έρχεται το ανχος 30 φορές χειρότερο στο τέλος.....

----------


## Maria10

> Καλημέρα.....!!!! σήμερα ξύπνησα με έντονη αδυναμία χερι -ποδι και μόλις πηγα να σηκωθώ δεν μπορούσα να περπατήσω... αρχισε μετα να μουδιάζει και η γλώσσα μου εκεί με αποτελιωσε έντελως... κρατησε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα η λεπτά ουτε καν θύμαμαι απλά τρομαξα υπερβολικά εκινει την ώρα ακομα δεν εχω συνέλθει τελείως.... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έπαθα δεν μπορω να ξεχωρίσω αν αυτό ειναι κριση πανικού γιατί γενικα κρίση πανικού εχω να πάθω πολλα χρόνια... απλα τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω φόβο οτι κατι θα πάθω και ολο αυτο μου εχει βγάλει μαλλον ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα... σε νευρολογο που ειχα παει πάντως μου είπε οτι δεν θα πάθω τπτ βλέποντας μια μαγνητική τομογραφία που ειχα κανει 2 χρόνια πριν... δεν επερνα τοτε κανένα φάρμακο μετα άρχισα τα Xanax και πραγματικά μονο που τα περνώ μακροχρόνια φοβάμαι πολυ.... δεν μπορώ να τα κόψω.... άρχισα να σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά μετα το σημερινό να πάρω απο μόνος μου τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που επερνα παλιά... γιατί αυτο το brintellix με χάλασε πολυ και είχα ναυτία και ταση προς εμετό... θέλω να δω με το cipralex μίας και αυτο το επερνα 8 χρόνια και με ειχε βοηθήσει να ειμαι καλα... εχω ακομα αρκετά κουτιά απο το φάρμακο τα οποία δεν έχουν λήξη.. αν μιλήσω με τον γιατρό μου δεν θα συμφωνήσει να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά αφού λέει οτι με το Xanax είμαι οκ αλλά σοβαρά οσο δυνατός και αν είμαι και το ρίχνω στην τρέλα η κατάσταση προχώρησε πολύ άσχημα δεν είναι λύση να περνώ Xanax κάθε 5 ώρες... γιατί περίπου τοσο κρατάει η δραση του και δεν νε πιάνει πλέον καλα και μάλλον αυτη είναι η αιτία του ανχους... αυτά τα φάρμακα της κατηγορίας βενζοδιαζεπίνες ειναι καταστροφή.... σου έρχεται το ανχος 30 φορές χειρότερο στο τέλος.....


Καλημέρα!! Αρχικά εγώ που παθαίνω μικρές κρίσεις πανικού, δεν έχω τέτοια συμπτώματα.. Μήπως είναι κάτι σαν στερητικό του ζαναξ
Πάντως καλύτερα να μην αρχίζεις-κόβεις αντικαταθλιπτικα οπότε να ναι, ίσως φταίει κ αυτό.. Θέλει σιγά σιγά

----------


## akis1

> Καλημέρα!! Αρχικά εγώ που παθαίνω μικρές κρίσεις πανικού, δεν έχω τέτοια συμπτώματα.. Μήπως είναι κάτι σαν στερητικό του ζαναξ
> Πάντως καλύτερα να μην αρχίζεις-κόβεις αντικαταθλιπτικα οπότε να ναι, ίσως φταίει κ αυτό.. Θέλει σιγά σιγά


Εμ δεν φταίει αυτο... Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν προλαβενουν μεσα σε 3 μερες να συγκεντρωθούν στο αίμα πιο πιθανών ειναι να ειναι κάποια παρενέργεια απο την μακροχρόνια χρηση του xanax 

Γνωρίζω πολυ καλα τι κανω με τα φαρμακα φαρμακευτική εχω σπουδάσει κατι λιγο να μην ξερω και εγω;  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Εχω ενοειτε και επικοινωνία με γιατρούς και αν δεν γνωρίζω κατι θα με καθοδηγήσουν κατάλληλα... 

Απλα για το xanax δεν είμαι δυνατός για να το κόψω.... Ομως δεν τα παρατάω τόσο εύκολα... Θα βγω απο αυτη την κατάσταση και σε 2 μηνες θα είμαι καλά.... 

Χθές μόλις αρχισα το cipralex στα 5mg το περνώ βραδυ αυτο το αντικαταθλιπτικό γιατι μου φέρνει ύπνο.... Σήμερα ενημέρωσα και τον γιατρό και ειπε να το παρω σε αυτη την δοσολογια σε σταγόνες οπως και έκανα αυτο το φαρμακο με ειχε σώσει πραγματικά 8 χρόνια 2 χρονια χωρίς αυτο ήμουνα λίγο χειρότερα αλλα η αλήθεια ειναι οτι παλια ήμουνα πολύ χειρότερα... Μιλαμε ειχα καθε μέρα ημικρανίες και ζαλάδες και καθημερινά κρίσης πανικού... Πλέον η κρίσης πανικου ειναι σπάνιες εως καθόλου...

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εμ δεν φταίει αυτο... Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν προλαβενουν μεσα σε 3 μερες να συγκεντρωθούν στο αίμα πιο πιθανών ειναι να ειναι κάποια παρενέργεια απο την μακροχρόνια χρηση του xanax 
> 
> Γνωρίζω πολυ καλα τι κανω με τα φαρμακα φαρμακευτική εχω σπουδάσει κατι λιγο να μην ξερω και εγω;  
> 
> Εχω ενοειτε και επικοινωνία με γιατρούς και αν δεν γνωρίζω κατι θα με καθοδηγήσουν κατάλληλα... 
> 
> Απλα για το xanax δεν είμαι δυνατός για να το κόψω.... Ομως δεν τα παρατάω τόσο εύκολα... Θα βγω απο αυτη την κατάσταση και σε 2 μηνες θα είμαι καλά.... 
> 
> Χθές μόλις αρχισα το cipralex στα 5mg το περνώ βραδυ αυτο το αντικαταθλιπτικό γιατι μου φέρνει ύπνο.... Σήμερα ενημέρωσα και τον γιατρό και ειπε να το παρω σε αυτη την δοσολογια σε σταγόνες οπως και έκανα αυτο το φαρμακο με ειχε σώσει πραγματικά 8 χρόνια 2 χρονια χωρίς αυτο ήμουνα λίγο χειρότερα αλλα η αλήθεια ειναι οτι παλια ήμουνα πολύ χειρότερα... Μιλαμε ειχα καθε μέρα ημικρανίες και ζαλάδες και καθημερινά κρίσης πανικού... Πλέον η κρίσης πανικου ειναι σπάνιες εως καθόλου...


Πως είσαι τώρα? Νιώθεις καλύτερα?

----------


## Maria10

> Εμ δεν φταίει αυτο... Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν προλαβενουν μεσα σε 3 μερες να συγκεντρωθούν στο αίμα πιο πιθανών ειναι να ειναι κάποια παρενέργεια απο την μακροχρόνια χρηση του xanax 
> 
> Γνωρίζω πολυ καλα τι κανω με τα φαρμακα φαρμακευτική εχω σπουδάσει κατι λιγο να μην ξερω και εγω;  
> 
> Εχω ενοειτε και επικοινωνία με γιατρούς και αν δεν γνωρίζω κατι θα με καθοδηγήσουν κατάλληλα... 
> 
> Απλα για το xanax δεν είμαι δυνατός για να το κόψω.... Ομως δεν τα παρατάω τόσο εύκολα... Θα βγω απο αυτη την κατάσταση και σε 2 μηνες θα είμαι καλά.... 
> 
> Χθές μόλις αρχισα το cipralex στα 5mg το περνώ βραδυ αυτο το αντικαταθλιπτικό γιατι μου φέρνει ύπνο.... Σήμερα ενημέρωσα και τον γιατρό και ειπε να το παρω σε αυτη την δοσολογια σε σταγόνες οπως και έκανα αυτο το φαρμακο με ειχε σώσει πραγματικά 8 χρόνια 2 χρονια χωρίς αυτο ήμουνα λίγο χειρότερα αλλα η αλήθεια ειναι οτι παλια ήμουνα πολύ χειρότερα... Μιλαμε ειχα καθε μέρα ημικρανίες και ζαλάδες και καθημερινά κρίσης πανικού... Πλέον η κρίσης πανικου ειναι σπάνιες εως καθόλου...


Εσύ ξέρεις τότε, εγώ δεν πειραματιζομαι κ πολύ περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει με το λαντοζ.. Πάντως χθες με το 1μιση κοιμήθηκα καλύτερα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εσύ ξέρεις τότε, εγώ δεν πειραματιζομαι κ πολύ περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει με το λαντοζ.. Πάντως χθες με το 1μιση κοιμήθηκα καλύτερα


Χαίρομαι που κοιμήθηκες καλύτερα.. Εγώ έπεσα σαν κοτόπουλο

----------


## Maria10

> Χαίρομαι που κοιμήθηκες καλύτερα.. Εγώ έπεσα σαν κοτόπουλο


Χαχαχα άσε σηκώθηκα 11 κ τώρα τρέχω κ δε φτάνω.. Πότε ξαναδινεις;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Χαχαχα άσε σηκώθηκα 11 κ τώρα τρέχω κ δε φτάνω.. Πότε ξαναδινεις;


Παρασκευή... Εντωμεταξύ ξάπλωσα γύρω στις 2 και γύρω στις 11παρα με πήρε μια φίλη μου γιατί μόλις είχε τελειώσει με το μάθημα και σκεφτόταν να περάσει από το δωμάτιο μου αλλά εγώ κοιμόμουν και αντί να πω να ξυπνήσω ξανά κοιμήθηκα μέχρι τις 12 πάρα...... Για τα γέλια είμαι :-P ^_^

----------


## Maria10

> Παρασκευή... Εντωμεταξύ ξάπλωσα γύρω στις 2 και γύρω στις 11παρα με πήρε μια φίλη μου γιατί μόλις είχε τελειώσει με το μάθημα και σκεφτόταν να περάσει από το δωμάτιο μου αλλά εγώ κοιμόμουν και αντί να πω να ξυπνήσω ξανά κοιμήθηκα μέχρι τις 12 πάρα...... Για τα γέλια είμαι :-P ^_^


Χαχαχα άσε κ γω σμρα με το ζόρι σηκώθηκα κ με το ζόρι διαβάζω δεν ξέρω..κανονίστε κάτι για απόγευμα!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Χαχαχα άσε κ γω σμρα με το ζόρι σηκώθηκα κ με το ζόρι διαβάζω δεν ξέρω..κανονίστε κάτι για απόγευμα!


Έχω άλλο κανονίσει για απόγευμα και το κακό είναι ότι ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω και είναι πάρα πολλά και δεν ξέρω άμα θα τα προλάβω και έχω αρχίσει να αγχώνομαι :-\

----------


## Maria10

> Έχω άλλο κανονίσει για απόγευμα και το κακό είναι ότι ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω και είναι πάρα πολλά και δεν ξέρω άμα θα τα προλάβω και έχω αρχίσει να αγχώνομαι :-\


Κ γω σμρα είμαι φουλ αγχωμένη, σε καταλαβαίνω.. Κάνε ο τι καλύτερο μπορείς

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Κ γω σμρα είμαι φουλ αγχωμένη, σε καταλαβαίνω.. Κάνε ο τι καλύτερο μπορείς


Αυτό προσπαθώ μπας και προλάβω

----------


## Maria10

> Αυτό προσπαθώ μπας και προλάβω


Άσε κ γω κ πάλι κοιμήθηκα το μεσημέρι

----------


## Maria10

> Άσε κ γω κ πάλι κοιμήθηκα το μεσημέρι


Παιδια έχω πλ άγχος για αύριο που γράφω.. Σμρ όλη μέρα νυσταζω νιώθω αδύναμη δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Παιδια έχω πλ άγχος για αύριο που γράφω.. Σμρ όλη μέρα νυσταζω νιώθω αδύναμη δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω


Ηρεμισε όλα θα πάνε καλά.. Αλλά και εγώ έτσι ήμουν όσο και να ελαγα όλα θα πάνε καλά ακόμα αγχωμένη ήμουν.

----------


## Maria10

> Ηρεμισε όλα θα πάνε καλά.. Αλλά και εγώ έτσι ήμουν όσο και να ελαγα όλα θα πάνε καλά ακόμα αγχωμένη ήμουν.


Άσε ρε συ.. Τόσες μέρες ήμουν οκέι κ σμρ αγχώθηκα πάρα πλ, δεν έκανα σωστή επανάληψη

----------


## akis1

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχω ΣΚΠ..... σημερα πηγα να ανεβω μια σκαλα και ξαφνικα επεσα...... επισης ολη μερα καιει η γλωσσα μου και ειναι μουδιασμενη...... δεν εχω καν γευση........ 

επισης και το δεξι μου χερι ειναι αδυναμο.... δεν μπορω να κουνησω καλα το χερι μου.... με το ζορι κραταω το mouse στο pc...... 

δεν ειναι ανχος αυτο..... 

για να μην σκευτομαι ολη μερα σημερα ειμαι με xanax..........

----------


## Maria10

> ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχω ΣΚΠ..... σημερα πηγα να ανεβω μια σκαλα και ξαφνικα επεσα...... επισης ολη μερα καιει η γλωσσα μου και ειναι μουδιασμενη...... δεν εχω καν γευση........ 
> 
> επισης και το δεξι μου χερι ειναι αδυναμο.... δεν μπορω να κουνησω καλα το χερι μου.... με το ζορι κραταω το mouse στο pc...... 
> 
> δεν ειναι ανχος αυτο..... 
> 
> για να μην σκευτομαι ολη μερα σημερα ειμαι με xanax..........


Τι είναι το σκπ;

----------


## akis1

> Τι είναι το σκπ;


Σκλήρυνση κατά Πλάκας.....

----------


## Maria10

Ρε συ όχι μη σκέφτεσαι τέτοια.. Πήγαινε σ ένα γιατρό αρχικά, (δεν ξέρω τι ειδικοτητας) κ σκέψου μήπως φταίει κ το ζαναξ.. Μια φίλη μ είχε πάρει κ την άλλη μέρα έπεσε στη σκάλα κ έσπασε το χέρι της

----------


## akis1

> Ρε συ όχι μη σκέφτεσαι τέτοια.. Πήγαινε σ ένα γιατρό αρχικά, (δεν ξέρω τι ειδικοτητας) κ σκέψου μήπως φταίει κ το ζαναξ.. Μια φίλη μ είχε πάρει κ την άλλη μέρα έπεσε στη σκάλα κ έσπασε το χέρι της


εχω παει σε νευρολογο μου ειπε οτι θα κανω εξετασεις γιατι οντως πεζει να ειναι σκπ...

κουράστηκα .......  :Frown:

----------


## Maria10

> εχω παει σε νευρολογο μου ειπε οτι θα κανω εξετασεις γιατι οντως πεζει να ειναι σκπ...
> 
> κουράστηκα .......


Τι να πω, σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο.. Τώρα πως νιώθεις;

----------


## akis1

> Τι να πω, σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο.. Τώρα πως νιώθεις;


ευχαριστω.... γενικα ποναει πολυ η γλωσσα μου τωρα μαζι με μουδιασμα αλλα γενικα δεν εχω ανχος ειμαι σε κατασταση υπνου απο το xanax....

----------


## Maria10

> ευχαριστω.... γενικα ποναει πολυ η γλωσσα μου τωρα μαζι με μουδιασμα αλλα γενικα δεν εχω ανχος ειμαι σε κατασταση υπνου απο το xanax....


Μήπως είναι απ το ζαναξ όλα αυτά;

----------


## akis1

> Μήπως είναι απ το ζαναξ όλα αυτά;


κανεις δεν ξερει σιγουρα :P

----------


## Maria10

> κανεις δεν ξερει σιγουρα :P


Σήμερα πως είσαι; καλύτερα;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> κανεις δεν ξερει σιγουρα :P


Ψαξ'το να δεις! Πιστεύω να μην τίποτα σοβαρό και να πάνε όλα καλά :-D

----------


## Maria10

> Ψαξ'το να δεις! Πιστεύω να μην τίποτα σοβαρό και να πάνε όλα καλά :-D


Παιδιά ευχηθείτε μ καλή επιτυχία για σήμερα τρέμω σαν το ψάρι

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Παιδιά ευχηθείτε μ καλή επιτυχία για σήμερα τρέμω σαν το ψάρι


Καλή επιτυχία όλα θα πάνε καλά <3

----------


## akis1

> Σήμερα πως είσαι; καλύτερα;


σημερα ειμαι με κανναβη και μισο xanax..... ειμαι λίγο πιο καλα... 

ο γιατρος μου ειπε να αρχισω ξανα την χρηση κανναβης σε ατμισμα...

----------


## nightwalker77777

> σημερα ειμαι με κανναβη και μισο xanax..... ειμαι λίγο πιο καλα... 
> 
> ο γιατρος μου ειπε να αρχισω ξανα την χρηση κανναβης σε ατμισμα...


Ααα σε βοηθάει?

----------


## nickirkas

> Ανοίγω και άλλη συζήτηση γιατί παιδιά δεν με βλέπω καλά. Αύριο φεύγω και σήμερα τώρα ειδικά το απόγευμα είμαι φουλ αγχωμένη με σκοπό να κάνω μόνο αρνητικές σκέψεις και να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα στην ζωή μου ότι το άγχος με έχει νικήσει και θα καταστραφώ και θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα. Έχετε καμιά συμβουλή για μια κοπέλα 21 χρονών που τα βλέπει όλα αρνητικά?


θεωρώ πως δεν είναι το άγχος καθ'εαυτό που σε ταλαιπωρεί καθώς οι αρνητικές σου σκέψεις είναι δείγματα άλλων προβλημάτων που ίσως χρειάζονται αντιμετώπιση από ψυχίατρο ή και σε συνδυασμό με ψυχολόγο.
Το άγχος δεν είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να έχεις αρνητισμό μέσα σου.Άρα το xanax θα σου είναι μόνο μια προσωρινή λύση που θα πρέπει μάλλον να την παίρνεις για πάντα έτσι όπως πάει εκτός αν επισκεφθείς κάποιον ειδικό και σε καθοδηγήσει σωστά.Εγώ έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη ήπιας προς μέτριας μορφής όταν ήμουν 17(πλέον 24 και ακόμη υποφέρω σε λίγο μικρότερο βαθμό απ'ότι πριν 3-4 χρόνια,μετά από δύο άσχημα χρόνια για εμένα έπεσα στη μείζονα καταθλιπτική διαταραχή χωρίς να είναι το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζα αλλά είναι το χειρότερο απ'όλα ελάχιστοι καταθλιπτικοί εδώ μέσα θεωρώ πως έχουν περάσει από τον αργό θάνατο που λέγεται μείζονα κατάθλιψη όπως εγώ γιατί μιλάω με πολλούς τα συμπτώματα τους είναι ναι μεν καταθλιπτικά όμως καμία σχέση με την ασθένεια που προανέφερα.Κάποιος είχε πει στον Stephen Ilardi καθηγητή ψυχολογίας στην Αμερική πως είχε περάσει από αυτήν την ασθένεια και τώρα είναι καλά,όμως τώρα έχει καρκίνο (και θα έλεγε κανείς μακράν χειρότερο απ'ότι προβλήματα περνούσε πριν) και όμως απάντησε ο ασθενής αυτός ότι έχω καρκίνο κάνω θεραπείες το μέλλον είναι αβέβαιο αν θα ζήσω μπορώ όμως να βγω έξω να μιλήσω με φίλους να κάνω μια βόλτα να πιω ένα ποτό ή καφέ να ζήσω και το τελευταίο δευτερόλεπτο της σύντομης εναπομείνουσας του ζωής και παρολαυτα υπάρχει η Ελπίδα ότι θα μπορέσω να καταφέρω να βγω νικητής όμως πριν όταν είχα μείζονα καταθλιπτική διαταραχή ήμουν ήδη νεκρός. Φτάνει όμως με τις ιστορίες μου. :Smile: 
Το θέμα είναι να βρει κάποιος ειδικός τα συμπτώματά σου και να αντιμετωπίσετε μαζί γιατί μόνη σου..δύσκολα τα πράγματα

----------


## akis1

> Ααα σε βοηθάει?


με την κάνναβη ξεπέρασα εντελώς της κρισης πανικού.... και δεν το πίστευε κανενας γιατρός... μου λένε ιδεα σου ειναι κλπ... 

εγώ όμως αυτο που κατάλαβα ειναι οτι κάνει θαύματα.... καλύτερα και απο xanax.... σε εμένα τουλάχιστον.... 

δεν ειναι σε όλους το ίδιο...

----------


## nickirkas

Εσύ Άκη φαντάζομαι 1098 μηνύματα τα 1000 θα είναι για την κάνναβη και το cbd,δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύεις για αυτούς ή αν όχι θα σε προτείνω εγώ..  :Big Grin: 
Παρεμπιπτόντως πήρα από εξωτερικό Ευρώπη από αξιόπιστη πηγή online 4 μπουκαλάκια e-liquid των 10ml με την υψηλή περιεκτικότητα.
'Άντε να δούμε αν θα με βοηθήσουν καθόλου και θα σε ευγνωμονώ ή όχι χεχε  :Cool: 
Τα έσταξα καλά παρολαυτά για να τα αγοράσω..δεν είναι καθόλου οικονομικό το cbd

----------


## akis1

> Εσύ Άκη φαντάζομαι 1098 μηνύματα τα 1000 θα είναι για την κάνναβη και το cbd,δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύεις για αυτούς ή αν όχι θα σε προτείνω εγώ.. 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως πήρα από εξωτερικό Ευρώπη από αξιόπιστη πηγή online 4 μπουκαλάκια e-liquid των 10ml με την υψηλή περιεκτικότητα.
> 'Άντε να δούμε αν θα με βοηθήσουν καθόλου και θα σε ευγνωμονώ ή όχι χεχε 
> Τα έσταξα καλά παρολαυτά για να τα αγοράσω..δεν είναι καθόλου οικονομικό το cbd


χαχαχα οχι ρε συ... δεν έχω καμια σχέση ούτε δουλεύω για καμια εταιρία... εγώ στο forum είμαι μέλος από το 2016 όπως είδες... μπήκα να πω και εγώ τα θέματα μου.... και εγώ ασθενής είμαι κλασσικά με άγχος..... :P πάντα μου άρεσε να ψάχνω εναλλακτικές θεραπειες πέρα από τα φάρμακα.... απλά στην περίπτωση μου η κάνναβη με έσωσε.... και επειδή είμαι και από Kαναδά... όπου είναι νόμιμη και η thc... πέρα από το cbd... έχω δοκιμάσει διαφορα αλλα έχω κάνει και θεραπεία σε κλινική κάνναβης..... 

πηρες e-liquid για χρηση σε ηλ/τσιγαρο? να ξερεις αυτα ειναι για χαλαρωση περισσοτερο... και οχι για θεραπεια... εγω περνω online της harmony... με χαλαρωνει αρκετα... και με βοηθαει στο ανχος.... περνω το 600mg... και ναι ειναι πανακριβο η αληθεια ειναι........

να σου πω ότι προτείνεται η χρήση σε pod και κατά προτίμηση με κεραμική αντίσταση....

πρόσεχε με της δοσολογίες μην κανεις πολύ... ξεκινάς σιγά σιγά... μπορεί να μην νιώσεις την ίδια στιγμή κάτι αλλα να σε πιάσει μετά από λίγο... 

ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει φιλε μου.... δεν ξέρω τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις... αλλα καλο θα ήταν να κοιτάξεις αργότερα για κάποιο έλαιο...

----------


## thanosP

> με την κάνναβη ξεπέρασα εντελώς της κρισης πανικού.... και δεν το πίστευε κανενας γιατρός... μου λένε ιδεα σου ειναι κλπ... 
> 
> εγώ όμως αυτο που κατάλαβα ειναι οτι κάνει θαύματα.... καλύτερα και απο xanax.... σε εμένα τουλάχιστον.... 
> 
> δεν ειναι σε όλους το ίδιο...


ακι οντως η κανναβη ειναι καλυτερη απο xanax συμφωνω......μιλας για cbd η για κανναβη ιντικα thc.....η δευτερη ή θασε γιατρεψει εντελως η θα σε κανει χαλια εντελως πιστευω...........τελικα πως πας?εκανες εξετασεις για σκπ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> θεωρώ πως δεν είναι το άγχος καθ'εαυτό που σε ταλαιπωρεί καθώς οι αρνητικές σου σκέψεις είναι δείγματα άλλων προβλημάτων που ίσως χρειάζονται αντιμετώπιση από ψυχίατρο ή και σε συνδυασμό με ψυχολόγο.
> Το άγχος δεν είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να έχεις αρνητισμό μέσα σου.Άρα το xanax θα σου είναι μόνο μια προσωρινή λύση που θα πρέπει μάλλον να την παίρνεις για πάντα έτσι όπως πάει εκτός αν επισκεφθείς κάποιον ειδικό και σε καθοδηγήσει σωστά.Εγώ έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη ήπιας προς μέτριας μορφής όταν ήμουν 17(πλέον 24 και ακόμη υποφέρω σε λίγο μικρότερο βαθμό απ'ότι πριν 3-4 χρόνια,μετά από δύο άσχημα χρόνια για εμένα έπεσα στη μείζονα καταθλιπτική διαταραχή χωρίς να είναι το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζα αλλά είναι το χειρότερο απ'όλα ελάχιστοι καταθλιπτικοί εδώ μέσα θεωρώ πως έχουν περάσει από τον αργό θάνατο που λέγεται μείζονα κατάθλιψη όπως εγώ γιατί μιλάω με πολλούς τα συμπτώματα τους είναι ναι μεν καταθλιπτικά όμως καμία σχέση με την ασθένεια που προανέφερα.Κάποιος είχε πει στον Stephen Ilardi καθηγητή ψυχολογίας στην Αμερική πως είχε περάσει από αυτήν την ασθένεια και τώρα είναι καλά,όμως τώρα έχει καρκίνο (και θα έλεγε κανείς μακράν χειρότερο απ'ότι προβλήματα περνούσε πριν) και όμως απάντησε ο ασθενής αυτός ότι έχω καρκίνο κάνω θεραπείες το μέλλον είναι αβέβαιο αν θα ζήσω μπορώ όμως να βγω έξω να μιλήσω με φίλους να κάνω μια βόλτα να πιω ένα ποτό ή καφέ να ζήσω και το τελευταίο δευτερόλεπτο της σύντομης εναπομείνουσας του ζωής και παρολαυτα υπάρχει η Ελπίδα ότι θα μπορέσω να καταφέρω να βγω νικητής όμως πριν όταν είχα μείζονα καταθλιπτική διαταραχή ήμουν ήδη νεκρός. Φτάνει όμως με τις ιστορίες μου.
> Το θέμα είναι να βρει κάποιος ειδικός τα συμπτώματά σου και να αντιμετωπίσετε μαζί γιατί μόνη σου..δύσκολα τα πράγματα


Τώρα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα ήταν μέχρι να φύγω από το σπίτι μου και να συνηθίσω ξανά μακριά από τους δικούς μου. Το μόνο άγχος είναι τις εξεταστικής.

----------


## nightwalker77777

> με την κάνναβη ξεπέρασα εντελώς της κρισης πανικού.... και δεν το πίστευε κανενας γιατρός... μου λένε ιδεα σου ειναι κλπ... 
> 
> εγώ όμως αυτο που κατάλαβα ειναι οτι κάνει θαύματα.... καλύτερα και απο xanax.... σε εμένα τουλάχιστον.... 
> 
> δεν ειναι σε όλους το ίδιο...


Φαρμακευτική κανναβη να υποθέσω?

----------


## nightwalker77777

Μαρία πως τα πήγες με το μάθημα?

----------


## akis1

> ακι οντως η κανναβη ειναι καλυτερη απο xanax συμφωνω......μιλας για cbd η για κανναβη ιντικα thc.....η δευτερη ή θασε γιατρεψει εντελως η θα σε κανει χαλια εντελως πιστευω...........τελικα πως πας?εκανες εξετασεις για σκπ


και cbd kai thc.... η indica ειναι πιο πολυ για υπνο.... προτιμω sativa Που ειναι λιγο πιο ανεβαστικη... γενικα στον Καναδα που θα παω θα δοκιμασω διαφορα :P

αν και τωρα που ειμαι Ελλαδα μονο CBD περνω.... αλλα ατμιζω cbd wax.... ειναι απιστευτα..... αμεση επιδραση και μια χαλαρωση ωραια..... χωρις να κανεις κεφαλι... βοηθαει φουλ σε καταστασης κρισης πανικου 

αλλα γενικα η Κανναβη δεν ειναι για ολους το ιδιο.....

----------


## akis1

> Φαρμακευτική κανναβη να υποθέσω?


ε ναι.....

----------


## nightwalker77777

> ε ναι.....


Κοίτα εσένα τι σε βοηθάει καλύτερα και τι σου λέει και ο γιατρός σου πάντα

----------


## nightwalker77777

Καλημέρα...πιστεύω να κοιμήθηκατε καλύτερα από εμένα γιατί από ότι φαίνεται εμένα με έπιασε άγχος για το σημερινό μάθημα και όλο το βράδυ δεν κοιμήθηκα μόνο λίγο τώρα τα ξημερώματα και αυτή την στιγμή ξύπνησα γιατί δίνω στις 10.. Ειμαι κομμάτια.... :'(

----------


## Maria10

> Μαρία πως τα πήγες με το μάθημα?


Καλά πολύ καλά!! <3

----------


## Maria10

> Καλημέρα...πιστεύω να κοιμήθηκατε καλύτερα από εμένα γιατί από ότι φαίνεται εμένα με έπιασε άγχος για το σημερινό μάθημα και όλο το βράδυ δεν κοιμήθηκα μόνο λίγο τώρα τα ξημερώματα και αυτή την στιγμή ξύπνησα γιατί δίνω στις 10.. Ειμαι κομμάτια.... :'(


Καλημέρα!! Σε καταλαβαίνω κ γω όταν δίνω δεν καλόκοιμάμαι.. Καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καλά πολύ καλά!! <3


Τέλεια χαίρομαι πολύ <3

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καλημέρα!! Σε καταλαβαίνω κ γω όταν δίνω δεν καλόκοιμάμαι.. Καλή επιτυχία!!


Τα προηγούμενα βράδια κοιμόμουν καλά χθες όμως τίποτα...θα κοιμηθώ τώρα

----------


## Maria10

> Τα προηγούμενα βράδια κοιμόμουν καλά χθες όμως τίποτα...θα κοιμηθώ τώρα


Εγώ από χθες χάλια.. Δε μπορώ να σηκωθώ καθόλου, ψιλό τρέμουν τα χέρια μου κ τα πόδια μ πολύ αδύναμα.. Μηπως είναι απ τα χάπια; :/

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ από χθες χάλια.. Δε μπορώ να σηκωθώ καθόλου, ψιλό τρέμουν τα χέρια μου κ τα πόδια μ πολύ αδύναμα.. Μηπως είναι απ τα χάπια; :/


πφφφφ...... σε επιασε το ladose...... ετσι ημουν και εγω... σε αλλους δινει ενεργεια αλλα σε αλλους τους φερνει αυτο ακριβως που επαθες....... 

παρε τον γιατρο σου τηλ.....

----------


## Maria10

> πφφφφ...... σε επιασε το ladose...... ετσι ημουν και εγω... σε αλλους δινει ενεργεια αλλα σε αλλους τους φερνει αυτο ακριβως που επαθες....... 
> 
> παρε τον γιατρο σου τηλ.....


Τις πρώτες μέρες ήμουν πλ καλά με ενέργεια κ υπερένταση μη σου πω.. Τώρα σμρ δε μπορώ να κάνω βήμα κ παίρνω 1μιση όχι 2..μη σου πω με τα δύο καλύτερα ήμουν

----------


## akis1

> Τις πρώτες μέρες ήμουν πλ καλά με ενέργεια κ υπερένταση μη σου πω.. Τώρα σμρ δε μπορώ να κάνω βήμα κ παίρνω 1μιση όχι 2..μη σου πω με τα δύο καλύτερα ήμουν


πολύ μικρή διαφορα μπορώ να πω..... αναφερόμαστε τώρα σε 5mg διαφορα... τα αντικαταθλιπτικά θέλουν από 15μέρες έως και 1 μηνα για να συγκεντρωθούν μέσα στο αίμα... "γιαυτο" τώρα σε έπιασε αυτό..... πιθανόν να μην σου ταιριάζει το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο.....

σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να επικοινωνήσεις με τον γιατρό σου

----------


## Maria10

> πολύ μικρή διαφορα μπορώ να πω..... αναφερόμαστε τώρα σε 5mg διαφορα... τα αντικαταθλιπτικά θέλουν από 15μέρες έως και 1 μηνα για να συγκεντρωθούν μέσα στο αίμα... "γιαυτο" τώρα σε έπιασε αυτό..... πιθανόν να μην σου ταιριάζει το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο.....
> 
> σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να επικοινωνήσεις με τον γιατρό σου


Δεν ξέρω ρε συ τις πρώτες μέρες ήμουν πλ καλά.. Χθες πέρασα ένα μεγάλο στρες με το μάθημα που έδινα, αλλά σήμερα πονάνε τα πόδια μου σκέψου

----------


## Vox

> pssst ασε την βροχη.... και ακου αυτο...... 30λεπτα το ακουω και κοντευω να κοιμηθω στην καρεκλα.....


Δεν ξέρω, είμαι ο μόνος που νιώθει μεγάλη νύστα απλά διαβάζοντας στην οθόνη ενός iPad; Το έχω βέβαια σε Night Shift από κάποια ώρα και μετά, και αυτό το γλυκό χρώμα που παίρνει η οθόνη είναι εντελώς υπνωτικό ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vox

> *ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΒΕΝΖΟΔΙΑΖΕΠΙΝΕΣ........!!!!!!*


Και πού να διαβάσεις (ίσως και να το έκανες ήδη) για τις επιπτώσεις της μακροχρόνιας χρήσης τους στον οργανισμό ...

----------


## Vox

> Θα συμφωνήσω μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς για δέσμευση? Θέλει πολύ σκέψη....


Γι' αυτούς που θέλουν να κάνουν παιδιά είναι πολύ καλή ηλικία, ίσως ιδανική. Αν είναι απλά για σχέσεις, δεσμεύσεις, ακόμα και γάμους αλλά χωρίς παιδιά στο πρόγραμμα, τότε η ηλικία είναι μάλλον αδιάφορη ως παράμετρος.

----------


## akis1

> Και πού να διαβάσεις (ίσως και να το έκανες ήδη) για τις επιπτώσεις της μακροχρόνιας χρήσης τους στον οργανισμό ...


άσε ξέρω αλλα εγω συνεχίζω να περνώ γιατί δεν μπορώ αλλιώς... η επιπτώσεις είναι πολλές αλλα οχι σε όλους τα ίδια σε εμένα μαλλον απο το Xanax μουδιαζη η γλώσσα μου και εχω αδυναμία απο το ένα χέρι.... γενικα με έχει φρικαρει αυτό πολυ πολλές φορές πιστεύω οτι ειναι εγγεφαλικο ασε.... και ειμαι 26 και ο νευρολόγος που με ειδε είπε οτι δεν πάθω κατι σε χαμηλή δοσολογία που τα περνώ δηλαδή μέχρι 1mg την ημέρα είναι λέει οκ... αμα ξεφύγεις όμως και το πας σε μεγαλύτερες δόσεις εκει ειναι λεει που ειναι πιο επικίνδυνο να εχεις όλες της μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις... πολλα ατομα το περνούν αυτο το χάπι καθε μέρα για παρα πολλα χρονια δυστυχώς.... όμως αναρωτιέμαι τι ειναι πιο επικίνδυνο; να καπνίζεις καπνό η να περνεις 1 Xanax την ημέρα; επίσης εχω και αλλη απορία πως τα αντιψυχωσικα φάρμακα θεωρούνται πιο ασφαλές απο της βενζο σε μακροχρόνια χρήση; απο την στιγμή που προκαλούνε χειρότερες συνέπειες.... πραγματικά α τα φάρμακα προκαλούν κατι μακροχρόνια αυτη ειναι η αλήθεια....

----------


## nightwalker77777

Εγώ έριξα για λίγο έναν υπνάκο όλα καλά :-D

----------


## Maria10

> Εγώ έριξα για λίγο έναν υπνάκο όλα καλά :-D


Εμένα η μαμά μ παίζει να χει ίωση κ να κόλλησα, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Τα πόδια μου τελείως κομμενα

----------


## akis1

> Εμένα η μαμά μ παίζει να χει ίωση κ να κόλλησα, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Τα πόδια μου τελείως κομμενα


τωρα ειναι περιεργο ολο αυτο..... γιατι και το ladose Μπορει να προκαλεσει αυτο που λες... ρωτα την μανα σου αν νιωθει ετσι..

----------


## Maria10

> τωρα ειναι περιεργο ολο αυτο..... γιατι και το ladose Μπορει να προκαλεσει αυτο που λες... ρωτα την μανα σου αν νιωθει ετσι..


Δε νιώθει καλά γτ έχει μάλλον ίωση.. Απλά εγώ γενικά σμρ είμαι πολύ πεσμένη, ενώ απ τη μέρα π τα πήρα ένιωθα καλύτερα

----------


## nightwalker77777

Τώρα πως είσαι?

----------


## akis1

> Δε νιώθει καλά γτ έχει μάλλον ίωση.. Απλά εγώ γενικά σμρ είμαι πολύ πεσμένη, ενώ απ τη μέρα π τα πήρα ένιωθα καλύτερα


ποσες μερες περιπου ειναι τωρα που περνεις το ladose? της μερες που τα πηρες θα ενιωθες λιγο τσιτα λογικο ειναι αυτο..... μετα ομως δεν ξερεις πως θα σε πιασει το φαρμακο.... ισως να δοκιμασεις να πας ξανα 5mg πανω αλλα ρωτα πρωτα τον γιατρο σου.... γενικα κανε λιγο υπομονη... και εγω τωρα 3μερα σημερα περνω το cipralex που επερνα 8χρονια παλια.... ειχα σωθει.... ο γιατρος ακομα δεν το ξερει.... θα το μαθει οταν τον δω χαχα..... 

γενικα εγω εχω τεραστιο προβλημα με το xanax..... και τωρα που δεν υπαρχει πουθενα στα φαρμακεια ειναι τεραστειο προβλημα γιατι εγω να παρω γενοσημο ουτε για πλακα......

----------


## Maria10

> Τώρα πως είσαι?


Λίγο καλύτερα αλλά με πονάνε πολύ τα πόδια μου :/

----------


## Maria10

> ποσες μερες περιπου ειναι τωρα που περνεις το ladose? της μερες που τα πηρες θα ενιωθες λιγο τσιτα λογικο ειναι αυτο..... μετα ομως δεν ξερεις πως θα σε πιασει το φαρμακο.... ισως να δοκιμασεις να πας ξανα 5mg πανω αλλα ρωτα πρωτα τον γιατρο σου.... γενικα κανε λιγο υπομονη... και εγω τωρα 3μερα σημερα περνω το cipralex που επερνα 8χρονια παλια.... ειχα σωθει.... ο γιατρος ακομα δεν το ξερει.... θα το μαθει οταν τον δω χαχα..... 
> 
> γενικα εγω εχω τεραστιο προβλημα με το xanax..... και τωρα που δεν υπαρχει πουθενα στα φαρμακεια ειναι τεραστειο προβλημα γιατι εγω να παρω γενοσημο ουτε για πλακα......


2 βδομάδες ακριβώς.. Κ αυτές τις 2 βδομάδες ένιωθα μια χαρά, διάβασα χωρις άγχος κ η οικογένεια μ μου έλεγε ότι κ στο πρόσωπο φαίνομαι καλύτερα. Σήμερα πονάνε πάρα πολύ τα πόδια μου απ τα γόνατα κ κάτω δεν ξέρω.. :/ ίσως να είναι κ ίωση

----------


## akis1

> Λίγο καλύτερα αλλά με πονάνε πολύ τα πόδια μου :/


πφφ γενικα δες και αυριο πως θα εισαι..... και σε παρακαλώ μιλα αύριο με τον γιατρό σου.....

εχεις παρει αυτες της μερες tranxene ?

----------


## Maria10

> πφφ γενικα δες και αυριο πως θα εισαι..... και σε παρακαλώ μιλα αύριο με τον γιατρό σου.....
> 
> εχεις παρει αυτες της μερες tranxene ?


Εχω 3-4 μέρες να πάρω.. Χθες πέρασα πλ στρες π έδινα μάθημα κ γύρισα ένα κουρέλι.. Σμρ όμως δεν εξηγείται.. Ίσως χρειαζεται να παρω πάλι 40mg, νμζ ήμουν καλύτερα

----------


## akis1

> 2 βδομάδες ακριβώς.. Κ αυτές τις 2 βδομάδες ένιωθα μια χαρά, διάβασα χωρις άγχος κ η οικογένεια μ μου έλεγε ότι κ στο πρόσωπο φαίνομαι καλύτερα. Σήμερα πονάνε πάρα πολύ τα πόδια μου απ τα γόνατα κ κάτω δεν ξέρω.. :/ ίσως να είναι κ ίωση



το ladose φερνει διαταραχές του μυοσκελετικού συστήματος και του συνδετικού ιστού..... δεν νομιζω πως ειναι ιωση με πονο στα ποδια......

----------


## Maria10

> το ladose φερνει διαταραχές του μυοσκελετικού συστήματος και του συνδετικού ιστού..... δεν νομιζω πως ειναι ιωση με πονο στα ποδια......


Άσε σμρ με το ζόρι περπατάω τι είναι αυτό ρε συ.. Ενώ τις προηγούμενες μέρες μια χαρα

----------


## akis1

> Άσε σμρ με το ζόρι περπατάω τι είναι αυτό ρε συ.. Ενώ τις προηγούμενες μέρες μια χαρα


σε νιοθω... αλλα μην παρεις απο μονη σου 40mg οκ?

κανε υπομονη γιατι αυτα τα φαρμακα ειναι οτι να ναι...... :/ 

μπορει να σου περασει ξαφνικα...

----------


## Maria10

> σε νιοθω... αλλα μην παρεις απο μονη σου 40mg οκ?
> 
> κανε υπομονη γιατι αυτα τα φαρμακα ειναι οτι να ναι...... :/ 
> 
> μπορει να σου περασει ξαφνικα...


Θα τον πάρω τηλ τη Δευτέρα γτ τριτη ξεκινάω κ χορό δε μπορώ να σέρνομαι.. Αλλά κ γενικά.. Άσε μη μπλέξεις είναι όλα αυτά

----------


## akis1

> Θα τον πάρω τηλ τη Δευτέρα γτ τριτη ξεκινάω κ χορό δε μπορώ να σέρνομαι.. Αλλά κ γενικά.. Άσε μη μπλέξεις είναι όλα αυτά


οκ... 

μπορεις να καταλαβεις πως ξεκινησε το προβλημα σου? 

πιστευω οτι χριαζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία πέρα από την φαρμακευτική αντιμετώπιση.... κάποια αιτια πρέπει να υπάρχει που σε έχει κάνει έτσι...πιστεύω θα μπορούσες και χωρίς φάρμακα......

----------


## Maria10

> οκ... 
> 
> μπορεις να καταλαβεις πως ξεκινησε το προβλημα σου? 
> 
> πιστευω οτι χριαζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία πέρα από την φαρμακευτική αντιμετώπιση.... κάποια αιτια πρέπει να υπάρχει που σε έχει κάνει έτσι...πιστεύω θα μπορούσες και χωρίς φάρμακα......


Έχει πάνω από χρόνο που ξαφνικά έχασα την όρεξη μου για τα πάντα.. Περνούσαν ολόκληρες μέρες να είμαι σπίτι κ να βλέπω τιβι.. Μετά λίγο έστρωσε όλο αυτό, αλλά φέτος δε βγήκα σχεδόν καθόλου γιατί διάβαζα.. Όμως δεν είχα κ όρεξη. Άρχισαν να μ βγαίνουν φοβίες τύπου να μπω στο λεωφορείο, ή να βγω έξω. Κ θεώρησα ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ κάπου γιατί δεν πήγαινε άλλο αυτή η ζωή.. Μ είπε ότι δεν έχω κάτι κ ότι με τα λαντοζ θα δω διαφορά.. Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω πως ξεκίνησε αληθεθα.. Ξαφνικά έχασα την όρεξη μου για εξόδους, εκδρομές κλπ

----------


## akis1

> Έχει πάνω από χρόνο που ξαφνικά έχασα την όρεξη μου για τα πάντα.. Περνούσαν ολόκληρες μέρες να είμαι σπίτι κ να βλέπω τιβι.. Μετά λίγο έστρωσε όλο αυτό, αλλά φέτος δε βγήκα σχεδόν καθόλου γιατί διάβαζα.. Όμως δεν είχα κ όρεξη. Άρχισαν να μ βγαίνουν φοβίες τύπου να μπω στο λεωφορείο, ή να βγω έξω. Κ θεώρησα ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ κάπου γιατί δεν πήγαινε άλλο αυτή η ζωή.. Μ είπε ότι δεν έχω κάτι κ ότι με τα λαντοζ θα δω διαφορά.. Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω πως ξεκίνησε αληθεθα.. Ξαφνικά έχασα την όρεξη μου για εξόδους, εκδρομές κλπ


μήπως σε έχει επηρεάσει κάποιος χωρισμός?

και εγώ νόμιζα ότι δεν με είχε επηρεάσει αλλα μετά από έναν χωρισμό έπεσα πολύ....

----------


## Maria10

> μήπως σε έχει επηρεάσει κάποιος χωρισμός?
> 
> και εγώ νόμιζα ότι δεν με είχε επηρεάσει αλλα μετά από έναν χωρισμό έπεσα πολύ....


Ίσως είναι πολλά μαζί, αλλά πάντα ήμουν κοινωνική, τολμηρή, δοκίμαζα πράγματα.. Τώρα δε θέλω ούτε για ένα καφέ να βγω να ετοιμαστώ.. Κατάθλιψη σίγουρα

----------


## akis1

> Ίσως είναι πολλά μαζί, αλλά πάντα ήμουν κοινωνική, τολμηρή, δοκίμαζα πράγματα.. Τώρα δε θέλω ούτε για ένα καφέ να βγω να ετοιμαστώ.. Κατάθλιψη σίγουρα


είχες μήπως πάρει στο παρελθόν ναρκωτικές ουσίες? ότι και αν ήταν αυτό....

----------


## Maria10

> είχες μήπως πάρει στο παρελθόν ναρκωτικές ουσίες? ότι και αν ήταν αυτό....


Όχι όχι πότε.. Που κ που λίγο τραξεν

----------


## akis1

> Όχι όχι πότε.. Που κ που λίγο τραξεν


οκ.. ευτυχώς...!!! sorry που ρωτησα απλα σκέφτηκα επειδή σε είδα πολύ σίγουρη σε αυτά που έλεγες και ρώτησα με κάθε θάρρος χάχα

εγω μονο κανναβη εκανα να σου πω την αληθεια... χαχα

οσο εκανα ήμουνα ευτιχισμενος..... λολ

----------


## Maria10

> οκ.. ευτυχώς...!!! sorry που ρωτησα απλα σκέφτηκα επειδή σε είδα πολύ σίγουρη σε αυτά που έλεγες και ρώτησα με κάθε θάρρος χάχα
> 
> εγω μονο κανναβη εκανα να σου πω την αληθεια... χαχα
> 
> οσο εκανα ήμουνα ευτιχισμενος..... λολ


Όχι ρε συ, ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει κ στεναχωριέμαι που χάνω τις μέρες μου κάθε μέρα.. Γ αυτό ελπζ στο χάπι αλήθεια, γιατί μόνη μου.. Δεν
Χάχαχ δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τέτοια δεν καπνίζω καν

----------


## akis1

> Όχι ρε συ, ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει κ στεναχωριέμαι που χάνω τις μέρες μου κάθε μέρα.. Γ αυτό ελπζ στο χάπι αλήθεια, γιατί μόνη μου.. Δεν
> Χάχαχ δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τέτοια δεν καπνίζω καν


ουτε εγω καπνιζω.... μονο ατμιζω..... xD

μακαρι με τον καιρο να δεις διαφορά...!!!

----------


## Maria10

> ουτε εγω καπνιζω.... μονο ατμιζω..... xD
> 
> μακαρι με τον καιρο να δεις διαφορά...!!!


Χάχαχ δε μ χεις δώσει πλ θάρρος μ αυτά π μ λες για το λαντοζ

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ δε μ χεις δώσει πλ θάρρος μ αυτά π μ λες για το λαντοζ


εμμ... δεν θελω να πιστευεις οτι θα βοηθησει ετσι το φαρμακο χωρις να κανεις εσυ κατι.... μην περιμενεις κανενα φαρμακο να κανει θαυματα...... γενικα θελει και δικια σου προσπάθεια.... 

ξέρεις κάτι?

αύριο μόλις ξυπνήσεις πήγαινε για ένα καφέ έξω.....! όπως και αν είναι η διάθεση σου... η πήγαινε λίγο για περπάτημα... αυτό θα σου αλλάξει την διάθεση.

----------


## Maria10

> εμμ... δεν θελω να πιστευεις οτι θα βοηθησει ετσι το φαρμακο χωρις να κανεις εσυ κατι.... μην περιμενεις κανενα φαρμακο να κανει θαυματα...... γενικα θελει να βγεις εξω.... 
> 
> ξέρεις κάτι?
> 
> αύριο μόλις ξυπνήσεις πήγαινε για ένα καφέ έξω.....! όπως και αν είναι η διάθεση σου... η πήγαινε λίγο για περπάτημα... αυτό θα σου αλλάξει την διάθεση.


Πφφ άμα είναι έτσι πάλι τα πόδια μου ούτε μέχρι το σούπερ μάρκετ δε θα μπορέσω.. Ακόμα κ ξαπλωμένη με πονάνε :/

----------


## akis1

> Πφφ άμα είναι έτσι πάλι τα πόδια μου ούτε μέχρι το σούπερ μάρκετ δε θα μπορέσω.. Ακόμα κ ξαπλωμένη με πονάνε :/


αν αυτό συνεχίσει της επόμενες ημερες μάλλον θα πρέπει να διακοπή το φάρμακο....

----------


## akis1

δεν πιστεύω πως από μια ίωση θα έχεις μυοσκελετικά προβλήματα θα είχες και αλλα συμτώματα...

----------


## Maria10

> αν αυτό συνεχίσει της επόμενες ημερες μάλλον θα πρέπει να διακοπή το φάρμακο....


Σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη μέρα που το νιώθω αυτό, ελπζ από αύριο να μην το έχω.. Γενικά το παθαίνω αυτό να πονάνε τα πόδια μου κ πριν τα λαντοζ, αλλά σήμερα φουλ χάλια

----------


## akis1

> Σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη μέρα που το νιώθω αυτό, ελπζ από αύριο να μην το έχω.. Γενικά το παθαίνω αυτό να πονάνε τα πόδια μου κ πριν τα λαντοζ, αλλά σήμερα φουλ χάλια


εε τωρα το λες αυτο ρε μαρακι χαχαχα......

τότε λογικό να επιδεινώθηκε από το φάρμακο.... μέχρι 1 μηνα κάποια προβλήματα μπορεί να επανεμφανιστούν όταν παίρνουμε αντικαταθλιπτικά....

----------


## Maria10

> εε τωρα το λες αυτο ρε μαρακι χαχαχα......
> 
> τότε λογικό να επιδεινώθηκε από το φάρμακο.... μέχρι 1 μηνα κάποια προβλήματα μπορεί να επανεμφανιστούν όταν παίρνουμε αντικαταθλιπτικά....


Χάχαχ τι να σου πω ρε συ δεν τα ξέρω κ γω.. Οι πρώτες μέρες ήταν πολύ καλά όμως, μ έδωσαν κουράγιο ότι θα πάει καλά. Είχα φουλ διάθεση κ ενέργεια

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ τι να σου πω ρε συ δεν τα ξέρω κ γω.. Οι πρώτες μέρες ήταν πολύ καλά όμως, μ έδωσαν κουράγιο ότι θα πάει καλά. Είχα φουλ διάθεση κ ενέργεια


Ladose ηχος αντικαταθλιπτικος...!!!!!!  :Cool: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7POZn6HO1M

αραξε παρε το ακομα μεχρι να φτασει 1μηνας και αν δεν σου κατσει καλα το ladose θα παρεις καποιο αλλο...... απλα σκεψου θετικα οκ?

----------


## Maria10

> Ladose ηχος αντικαταθλιπτικος...!!!!!! 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7POZn6HO1M
> 
> αραξε παρε το ακομα μεχρι να φτασει 1μηνας και αν δεν σου κατσει καλα το ladose θα παρεις καποιο αλλο...... απλα σκεψου θετικα οκ?


Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου χαχαχ

----------


## akis1

> Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου χαχαχ


εγω σου λεω θα βγείς κερδισμένη και δεν θα χρειάζεσαι ούτε φάρμακα ούτε τίποτα..... 

το θέμα είναι απλό... ξεκινα να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και να οραματίζεσαι ώστε να κερδίσεις ξανά πίσω την παλιά σου ζωή...!!! 

το πως θα το κανεις αυτό?

ΔΙΑΛΟΓΙΣΜΌΣ.....!!!!!!  :Cool: 

ομμμμ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

απλα πουλα τρελα στην ζωη και χαμογελα οκ?

----------


## Maria10

> εγω σου λεω θα βγείς κερδισμένη και δεν θα χρειάζεσαι ούτε φάρμακα ούτε τίποτα..... 
> 
> το θέμα είναι απλό... ξεκινα να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και να οραματίζεσαι ώστε να κερδίσεις ξανά πίσω την παλιά σου ζωή...!!! 
> 
> το πως θα το κανεις αυτό?
> 
> ΔΙΑΛΟΓΙΣΜΌΣ.....!!!!!! 
> 
> ομμμμ 
> ...


Άμα ήταν τόσο απλό δε θα έγραφε κάνεις από σ αυτό το φόρουμ, θα είχαμε όλοι λυμένο το πρόβλημά μας χαχαχα καμία φορά ερχονται κ ανάποδα τα πράγματα

----------


## akis1

> Άμα ήταν τόσο απλό δε θα έγραφε κάνεις από σ αυτό το φόρουμ, θα είχαμε όλοι λυμένο το πρόβλημά μας χαχαχα καμία φορά ερχονται κ ανάποδα τα πράγματα


όλα απλά είναι....... εμείς τα κάνουμε χειρότερα όλα.....

----------


## Maria10

> όλα απλά είναι....... εμείς τα κάνουμε χειρότερα όλα.....


Κάποιες φορές ναι..

----------


## akis1

> Κάποιες φορές ναι..


ολα ειναι στο μυαλο καποια στιγμη θα το νιωσεις και εσυ αυτο που λεω..... 

περασα δυσκολα και ακομα περναω με το ανχος μου αλλα απο ολο αυτο καταφερα να βγω πιο δυνατός

----------


## Maria10

> ολα ειναι στο μυαλο καποια στιγμη θα το νιωσεις και εσυ αυτο που λεω..... 
> 
> περασα δυσκολα και ακομα περναω με το ανχος μου αλλα απο ολο αυτο καταφερα να βγω πιο δυνατός


Κ γω πέρασα κ περνάω δύσκολα κ απλά ελπζ ότι όλο αυτό θα τελειώσει σαν εφιάλτης

----------


## akis1

> Κ γω πέρασα κ περνάω δύσκολα κ απλά ελπζ ότι όλο αυτό θα τελειώσει σαν εφιάλτης


ολα θα περασουν απλα κανε λιγο ακομα υπομονη οκ? 

εγω σημερα νιοθω εντονη καταθλιψη..... μαζι με ζαλαδα....  :Frown:

----------


## Maria10

> ολα θα περασουν απλα κανε λιγο ακομα υπομονη οκ? 
> 
> εγω σημερα νιοθω εντονη καταθλιψη..... μαζι με ζαλαδα....


Κ γω σμρ δεν είμαι στα κέφια μ.. Ξεκίνησες χάπια;

----------


## akis1

> Κ γω σμρ δεν είμαι στα κέφια μ.. Ξεκίνησες χάπια;


εχει εδω και κατι μερες που περνω το cipralex.... δεν ειναι ομως απο αυτο.... το ξερω καλα αυτο το αντικαταθλιπτικο το επερνα 8 χρονια  :Stick Out Tongue:  

γενικα ξεκινησε ξανα ο φοβος οτι θα παθω εγγεφαλικο η οτι εχω κατι στο κεφαλι μου..... μουδιασε ολη μου η μια μερια μαζι με την γλωσσα και δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω καθολου για καπια λεπτα........ δεν ξερω ρε γαμωτο να ηταν κριση πανικου? η οχι? πραγματικα εχω παθει σοκ...... και δεν με περνει και κανεις σοβαρα.... μου λενε αν θελεις να πας νοσοκομειο πηγενε μονος σου.....η εξετασεις παντως που ειχα κανει δεν ηταν καθολου καλες...... αυτες που μου κανανε σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο..... ο νευρολογος που της ειδε λεει καποιο λαθος η θα ειχες πολυ ανχος και θα ανεβηκαν αυτες η τιμες..... πραγματικα δεν ξερω..... κοντευω να τρελαθω....... 

εβαλα πριν listerine και ηταν φουλ στο αλκοολ και ειχα παρει xanax μηπως απο αυτο νιοθω εντονη αδιαθεσια δεν ξερω τωρα....... ειναι λιγο γελειο ομως.... αφου δεν το ηπια λολ

μετα κατεβασα και 1 espresso και τωρα σκευτομαι να παρω 0.25 xanax ακομα..... δεν θα παρω 0.5 γιατι φοβαμαι μην χριαστει μετα και το βραδυ να παρω..... ποτε δεν ετυχε βεβαια το βραδυ να παρω xanax... απο της 7 που επερνα 0.25 ημουνα καλα μεχρι το πρωι.....

----------


## Maria10

> εχει εδω και κατι μερες που περνω το cipralex.... δεν ειναι ομως απο αυτο.... το ξερω καλα αυτο το αντικαταθλιπτικο το επερνα 8 χρονια  
> 
> γενικα ξεκινησε ξανα ο φοβος οτι θα παθω εγγεφαλικο η οτι εχω κατι στο κεφαλι μου..... μουδιασε ολη μου η μια μερια μαζι με την γλωσσα και δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω καθολου για καπια λεπτα........ δεν ξερω ρε γαμωτο να ηταν κριση πανικου? η οχι? πραγματικα εχω παθει σοκ...... και δεν με περνει και κανεις σοβαρα.... μου λενε αν θελεις να πας νοσοκομειο πηγενε μονος σου.....η εξετασεις παντως που ειχα κανει δεν ηταν καθολου καλες...... αυτες που μου κανανε σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο..... ο νευρολογος που της ειδε λεει καποιο λαθος η θα ειχες πολυ ανχος και θα ανεβηκαν αυτες η τιμες..... πραγματικα δεν ξερω..... κοντευω να τρελαθω....... 
> 
> εβαλα πριν listerine και ηταν φουλ στο αλκοολ και ειχα παρει xanax μηπως απο αυτο νιοθω εντονη αδιαθεσια δεν ξερω τωρα....... ειναι λιγο γελειο ομως.... αφου δεν το ηπια λολ
> 
> μετα κατεβασα και 1 espresso και τωρα σκευτομαι να παρω 0.25 xanax ακομα..... δεν θα παρω 0.5 γιατι φοβαμαι μην χριαστει μετα και το βραδυ να παρω..... ποτε δεν ετυχε βεβαια το βραδυ να παρω xanax... απο της 7 που επερνα 0.25 ημουνα καλα μεχρι το πρωι.....


Listerine ποιο εννοείς; ρε συ αυτό με το μουδιασμα τι να είναι.. Μηπως τυχαίνει απλά, αν όλα είναι καλά νευρολογικά δλδ

----------


## akis1

> Listerine ποιο εννοείς; ρε συ αυτό με το μουδιασμα τι να είναι.. Μηπως τυχαίνει απλά, αν όλα είναι καλά νευρολογικά δλδ


listerine το κλασσικό το πράσινο που είναι για πλύσης στόματος....

νευρολογικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι όλα καλά..... από την στιγμή που έχω σπασμούς τινάγματα στο κεφάλι και στα χερια..... καταλαβαίνω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά...... είχα κάνει μαγνητική πριν 2 χρονια "γιαυτο" το τρέμουλο αλλα τότε ήταν μονο στο κεφάλι.... πλέον είναι περισσότερο στα χερια.... δεν μπορούνε να καταλάβουν τι είναι....... αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι έχω πολύ σοβαρό θέμα και εύχομαι να είναι άγχος..........

πριν λίγο ήπια ένα διπλό espresso ξανά και μου έφυγε αυτή η κατάθλιψη που ένιωθα.... αλλα άρχισα να τρέμω χειρότερα.... ίσως ο καφές να επιδεινώνει το πρόβλημα.... αλλα ok θα παρω μετα ενα xanax..... μεχρι τωρα το ξεχασα να το παρω θελω να το αφησω να μην το παρω να δω αν θα με πιασουν στερητικα απο το xanax...

----------


## Maria10

> listerine το κλασσικό το πράσινο που είναι για πλύσης στόματος....
> 
> νευρολογικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι όλα καλά..... από την στιγμή που έχω σπασμούς τινάγματα στο κεφάλι και στα χερια..... καταλαβαίνω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά...... είχα κάνει μαγνητική πριν 2 χρονια "γιαυτο" το τρέμουλο αλλα τότε ήταν μονο στο κεφάλι.... πλέον είναι περισσότερο στα χερια.... δεν μπορούνε να καταλάβουν τι είναι....... αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι έχω πολύ σοβαρό θέμα και εύχομαι να είναι άγχος..........
> 
> πριν λίγο ήπια ένα διπλό espresso ξανά και μου έφυγε αυτή η κατάθλιψη που ένιωθα.... αλλα άρχισα να τρέμω χειρότερα.... ίσως ο καφές να επιδεινώνει το πρόβλημα.... αλλα ok θα παρω μετα ενα xanax..... μεχρι τωρα το ξεχασα να το παρω θελω να το αφησω να μην το παρω να δω αν θα με πιασουν στερητικα απο το xanax...


Μήπως να ελαττώσεις λίγο τους καφέδες; χτυπάνε στα νεύρα σίγουρα 
Πω εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ότι με κόλλησε η μητέρα μου, χάλια είμαι :/

----------


## thanosP

> εχει εδω και κατι μερες που περνω το cipralex.... δεν ειναι ομως απο αυτο.... το ξερω καλα αυτο το αντικαταθλιπτικο το επερνα 8 χρονια  
> 
> γενικα ξεκινησε ξανα ο φοβος οτι θα παθω εγγεφαλικο η οτι εχω κατι στο κεφαλι μου..... μουδιασε ολη μου η μια μερια μαζι με την γλωσσα και δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω καθολου για καπια λεπτα........ δεν ξερω ρε γαμωτο να ηταν κριση πανικου? η οχι? πραγματικα εχω παθει σοκ...... και δεν με περνει και κανεις σοβαρα.... μου λενε αν θελεις να πας νοσοκομειο πηγενε μονος σου.....η εξετασεις παντως που ειχα κανει δεν ηταν καθολου καλες...... αυτες που μου κανανε σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο..... ο νευρολογος που της ειδε λεει καποιο λαθος η θα ειχες πολυ ανχος και θα ανεβηκαν αυτες η τιμες..... πραγματικα δεν ξερω..... κοντευω να τρελαθω....... 
> 
> εβαλα πριν listerine και ηταν φουλ στο αλκοολ και ειχα παρει xanax μηπως απο αυτο νιοθω εντονη αδιαθεσια δεν ξερω τωρα....... ειναι λιγο γελειο ομως.... αφου δεν το ηπια λολ
> 
> μετα κατεβασα και 1 espresso και τωρα σκευτομαι να παρω 0.25 xanax ακομα..... δεν θα παρω 0.5 γιατι φοβαμαι μην χριαστει μετα και το βραδυ να παρω..... ποτε δεν ετυχε βεβαια το βραδυ να παρω xanax... απο της 7 που επερνα 0.25 ημουνα καλα μεχρι το πρωι.....


βοηθα το ζαναξ αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να περιμενεις να περασει η επιδραση του καφε....κανα 3 4ωρο....δε περνα η επιδραση καφε με ζαναξ αλλα καλμαρει...το χω παθει απειρες φορες,,,,αν ηπιες κ αλκοολ καλυτερα να φας λιγο ο καφες δε κανει κατι

----------


## akis1

> βοηθα το ζαναξ αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να περιμενεις να περασει η επιδραση του καφε....κανα 3 4ωρο....δε περνα η επιδραση καφε με ζαναξ αλλα καλμαρει...το χω παθει απειρες φορες,,,,αν ηπιες κ αλκοολ καλυτερα να φας λιγο ο καφες δε κανει κατι


οχι αλκοολ δεν ηπια.... 

Πηρα τον γιατρο μου τηλ... και μου ειπε να κανω ενεση stedon... μου ειχαν γραψει σε περιπτωση κρισης μυοκλονιας..... τωρα ειμαι οκ.. αλλα το μουδιασμα στην γλωσσα δεν λεει να φυγει με τπτ..... και κατι πονακια εχω στο κεφαλι ξαφνικα για δευτερολεπτα..... τωρα με επιασε και ενας πονος στην μιση γλωσσα και το χειροτερο ειναι η δυσκολια στην ομιλια...... αυτο με εχει τρομαξει..... δεν ξερω αν φταιει βεβαια το στομα μου που συνεχεια στεγνωνη και μηπως απο αυτο νιοθω ολα αυτα....

----------


## akis1

> Μήπως να ελαττώσεις λίγο τους καφέδες; χτυπάνε στα νεύρα σίγουρα 
> Πω εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ότι με κόλλησε η μητέρα μου, χάλια είμαι :/


αυτο θα κανω.......

περαστικα μαρακι... ευχομαι να εισαι καλα της επομενες ημερες...  :Frown:

----------


## Maria10

> αυτο θα κανω.......
> 
> περαστικα μαρακι... ευχομαι να εισαι καλα της επομενες ημερες...


Ευχαριστωω πολύ! Ψυχή τε και σώματι χαχαχ

----------


## thanosP

> οχι αλκοολ δεν ηπια.... 
> 
> Πηρα τον γιατρο μου τηλ... και μου ειπε να κανω ενεση stedon... μου ειχαν γραψει σε περιπτωση κρισης μυοκλονιας..... τωρα ειμαι οκ.. αλλα το μουδιασμα στην γλωσσα δεν λεει να φυγει με τπτ..... και κατι πονακια εχω στο κεφαλι ξαφνικα για δευτερολεπτα..... τωρα με επιασε και ενας πονος στην μιση γλωσσα και το χειροτερο ειναι η δυσκολια στην ομιλια...... αυτο με εχει τρομαξει..... δεν ξερω αν φταιει βεβαια το στομα μου που συνεχεια στεγνωνη και μηπως απο αυτο νιοθω ολα αυτα....


εκανες φιλε εξετασεις για σκπ ?

----------


## akis1

> εκανες φιλε εξετασεις για σκπ ?


ειχα κανει ναι.... και θα κανω ξανα..... το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν με περνουν στα σοβαρα η γιατροι...........

----------


## Maria10

> ειχα κανει ναι.... και θα κανω ξανα..... το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν με περνουν στα σοβαρα η γιατροι...........


Μήπως να πας σε άλλο γιατρό τότε..

----------


## akis1

τελικα μπορει το cipralex να με εχει φρικαρει τωρα στην αρχη αλλα τελικα μου εκανε καλο που το ειχα σταματησει 2 χρονια..... τωρα που το αρχισα αρχισε να πιανει ξανα το ιδιο...!!!!!! νομιζω οτι θα καταφερω να κοψω το xanax......!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

μου φερνει πολυ υπνο το cipralex γιαυτο το περνω και βραδυ και μεσα σε 30 λεπτα χωρις να το καταλαβω κανω νανι νανι.... χαχαχαχα

αν το παρω πρωι θα πεσω κατω απο την νυστα.... παντως ξυπναω με ενα βαρη κεφαλι..... αλλα μπορω να πινω οσους καφεδες γουσταρω χωρις να τρεμω καθολου.....! :P 

αν περιμενα απο τον γιατρο να μου πει να το παρω αστο.... αν δω οτι παρω κιλα θα το κοψω ξανα θα χασω τα κιλα και θα το αρχισω παλι.... αν και βεβαια θα σταματησω εντελως την ζαχαρη.....

----------


## nightwalker77777

Πιστεύω να σας πάνε όλα παιδιά!

----------


## Kido

nightwalker77777 , καταρχήν θα πρέπει να χαλαρώσεις . Μην πιέζεσαι ούτε να προσπαθείς να κάνεις ότι ορίζει η κοινωνία και οι παρέες . Τι πάει να πει σου είπε ο αδερφός σου να βγαίνεις ; Αμα δεν γουστάρεις δεν θα βγεις . Δεν σου λέω να κάτσεις σε ένα δωμάτιο και να κλαις αλλά μην ψάχνεις σόνι και καλά να κάνεις ότι κάνουν όλοι διότι εσύ μπορεί να είσαι διαφορετική . Αν θες την γνώμη μου , για αρχή ακου λιγο μουσικούλα σπίτι και να βγαίνεις οπωσδήποτε κάθε μέρα για περπάτημα και καθαρό άερα κυρίως το βράδυ που ειναι και πιο ήσυχα . Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και μην σκέφτεσαι τι θα κάνεις τα επόμενα 50 χρόνια . Για αρχή μείνε στο σήμερα και μόνο . Προσπάθησε να βελτιωθείς και να εισαι ενα χιλιοστό καλύτερα αύριο και ασε τις μακροχρόνιες σκέψεις και πλάνα .

----------


## Maria10

> τελικα μπορει το cipralex να με εχει φρικαρει τωρα στην αρχη αλλα τελικα μου εκανε καλο που το ειχα σταματησει 2 χρονια..... τωρα που το αρχισα αρχισε να πιανει ξανα το ιδιο...!!!!!! νομιζω οτι θα καταφερω να κοψω το xanax......!!!!!!!! 
> 
> μου φερνει πολυ υπνο το cipralex γιαυτο το περνω και βραδυ και μεσα σε 30 λεπτα χωρις να το καταλαβω κανω νανι νανι.... χαχαχαχα
> 
> αν το παρω πρωι θα πεσω κατω απο την νυστα.... παντως ξυπναω με ενα βαρη κεφαλι..... αλλα μπορω να πινω οσους καφεδες γουσταρω χωρις να τρεμω καθολου.....! :P 
> 
> αν περιμενα απο τον γιατρο να μου πει να το παρω αστο.... αν δω οτι παρω κιλα θα το κοψω ξανα θα χασω τα κιλα και θα το αρχισω παλι.... αν και βεβαια θα σταματησω εντελως την ζαχαρη.....


Τα χεις ψάξει κ τα ξέρεις, θα κάνεις τη σωστη επιλογή χαχαχ

----------


## Maria10

> Πιστεύω να σας πάνε όλα παιδιά!


Κ για σένααα! Πως είσαι σμρ τι έκανες;

----------


## thanosP

> Πιστεύω να σας πάνε όλα παιδιά!


και σε εσενα!

----------


## thanosP

> τελικα μπορει το cipralex να με εχει φρικαρει τωρα στην αρχη αλλα τελικα μου εκανε καλο που το ειχα σταματησει 2 χρονια..... τωρα που το αρχισα αρχισε να πιανει ξανα το ιδιο...!!!!!! νομιζω οτι θα καταφερω να κοψω το xanax......!!!!!!!! 
> 
> μου φερνει πολυ υπνο το cipralex γιαυτο το περνω και βραδυ και μεσα σε 30 λεπτα χωρις να το καταλαβω κανω νανι νανι.... χαχαχαχα
> 
> αν το παρω πρωι θα πεσω κατω απο την νυστα.... παντως ξυπναω με ενα βαρη κεφαλι..... αλλα μπορω να πινω οσους καφεδες γουσταρω χωρις να τρεμω καθολου.....! :P 
> 
> αν περιμενα απο τον γιατρο να μου πει να το παρω αστο.... αν δω οτι παρω κιλα θα το κοψω ξανα θα χασω τα κιλα και θα το αρχισω παλι.... αν και βεβαια θα σταματησω εντελως την ζαχαρη.....


ποσο cipralex πινεις....εμενα ποτε δε μ εκανε υπνηλια βεβαια....κ οταν επινα κ αλκοολ μαζι...εισαι τυχερος μεσα στην ατυχια

----------


## akis1

> ποσο cipralex πινεις....εμενα ποτε δε μ εκανε υπνηλια βεβαια....κ οταν επινα κ αλκοολ μαζι...εισαι τυχερος μεσα στην ατυχια


5mg..... 

το περνω βραδυ παντα ομως......!!!! και εχω ενα φοβερο υπνο.....!!! 

το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι αρχισε να κανει καπιες παρενεργειες στο στομαχι μου... και μου εφερε μια αδυναμια.... αλλα στην αρχη ειναι αυτα..... μετα θα ειμαι καλα...!!!!!

----------


## Maria10

> 5mg..... 
> 
> το περνω βραδυ παντα ομως......!!!! και εχω ενα φοβερο υπνο.....!!! 
> 
> το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι αρχισε να κανει καπιες παρενεργειες στο στομαχι μου... και μου εφερε μια αδυναμια.... αλλα στην αρχη ειναι αυτα..... μετα θα ειμαι καλα...!!!!!


Εμένα αυτό το λαντοζ όλα καλά, αλλά μ έχει ρημάξει τον ύπνο.. Κοιμάμαι αργά, ξυπνάω μέσα στη νύχτα κ δε μπορώ να ξανακοιμηθω δεν αντέχω άλλο

----------


## akis1

Σήμερα ξύπνησα με πονο στα πνευμόνια και λιγο βηχα και με μουδιασμενη ολη η δεξια μερια στην γλώσσα φρικη......

Παρόλαυτα εκανα τον καφέ μου και άραξα...

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.... Ασε που εχω ένα στομάχι γαμησετα που αυτο ηταν ανανεωμένο όταν ξεκινάς αντικαταθλιπτικά ο οργανισμός τρελαίνεται μεχρι μα συνιθιστη η ουσία και επιδεινώνει και το ανχος νομιζω στην αρχή.... Μάλλον γιαυτο ειμαι τοσο χαλια τωρα....

----------


## Maria10

> Σήμερα ξύπνησα με πονο στα πνευμόνια και λιγο βηχα και με μουδιασμενη ολη η δεξια μερια στην γλώσσα φρικη......
> 
> Παρόλαυτα εκανα τον καφέ μου και άραξα...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.... Ασε που εχω ένα στομάχι γαμησετα που αυτο ηταν ανανεωμένο όταν ξεκινάς αντικαταθλιπτικά ο οργανισμός τρελαίνεται μεχρι μα συνιθιστη η ουσία και επιδεινώνει και το ανχος νομιζω στην αρχή.... Μάλλον γιαυτο ειμαι τοσο χαλια τωρα....


Αυτό με το μουδιασμα νομίζω πρέπει να το δεις πιο επισταμενα. Αν είναι απ τα χάπια ή κάτι άλλο 
Εμένα μ είπε ο γιατρός να ξεκίνησω το bespar 10mg για τον ύπνο, αλλά το σκέφτομαι δε θέλω αλλά χάπια

----------


## Katerina2015

Πήρα διπλή δόση λαντος χθες παιδιά χθες νομίζω ότι πήρα δύο φορές τα λαντος μου δηλαδή 120 μιλιγκραμ το είπα στον γιατρό δεν μου απάντησε εγώ μια χαρά νιώθω πάντως ΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## akis1

> Αυτό με το μουδιασμα νομίζω πρέπει να το δεις πιο επισταμενα. Αν είναι απ τα χάπια ή κάτι άλλο 
> Εμένα μ είπε ο γιατρός να ξεκίνησω το bespar 10mg για τον ύπνο, αλλά το σκέφτομαι δε θέλω αλλά χάπια


Μαρία, λογικα απο το έντονο ανχος που εχω θα ειναι και θα μου βγενει σε διαφορα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα.. τώρα να παω νοσοκομείο και να περιμένω σαν τον μλκα στην ουρά δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση... Μόνο αν πέσω κάτω και λιποθυμήσω θα παω νοσοκομείο.... 

Για το bespar τώρα ειναι πολυ ελαφριά ανχολυτικα θα σου πρότεινα να το πάρεις δεν θα παρατηρήσεις καμια παρενέργεια... Θα κανει κανα μηνα να δουλέψει σαν ανχολυτικο αλλά βοηθάει αρκετα...

----------


## nightwalker77777

> nightwalker77777 , καταρχήν θα πρέπει να χαλαρώσεις . Μην πιέζεσαι ούτε να προσπαθείς να κάνεις ότι ορίζει η κοινωνία και οι παρέες . Τι πάει να πει σου είπε ο αδερφός σου να βγαίνεις ; Αμα δεν γουστάρεις δεν θα βγεις . Δεν σου λέω να κάτσεις σε ένα δωμάτιο και να κλαις αλλά μην ψάχνεις σόνι και καλά να κάνεις ότι κάνουν όλοι διότι εσύ μπορεί να είσαι διαφορετική . Αν θες την γνώμη μου , για αρχή ακου λιγο μουσικούλα σπίτι και να βγαίνεις οπωσδήποτε κάθε μέρα για περπάτημα και καθαρό άερα κυρίως το βράδυ που ειναι και πιο ήσυχα . Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και μην σκέφτεσαι τι θα κάνεις τα επόμενα 50 χρόνια . Για αρχή μείνε στο σήμερα και μόνο . Προσπάθησε να βελτιωθείς και να εισαι ενα χιλιοστό καλύτερα αύριο και ασε τις μακροχρόνιες σκέψεις και πλάνα .


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συμβουλή σου αλλά τώρα είμαι μια χαρά :-)

----------


## Maria10

> Μαρία, λογικα απο το έντονο ανχος που εχω θα ειναι και θα μου βγενει σε διαφορα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα.. τώρα να παω νοσοκομείο και να περιμένω σαν τον μλκα στην ουρά δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση... Μόνο αν πέσω κάτω και λιποθυμήσω θα παω νοσοκομείο.... 
> 
> Για το bespar τώρα ειναι πολυ ελαφριά ανχολυτικα θα σου πρότεινα να το πάρεις δεν θα παρατηρήσεις καμια παρενέργεια... Θα κανει κανα μηνα να δουλέψει σαν ανχολυτικο αλλά βοηθάει αρκετα...


Θα τα αρχίσω από αύριο.. Δεν ξέρω ρε συ μην πας σε νοσοκομείο πήγαινε ιδιωτικά 
Καλά τόσο καιρό θέλουν; εγώ ήθελα κάτι λίγο να με κοιμίζει το βράδυ

----------


## nightwalker77777

Εγώ νιώθω να ανακατεύομαι λίγο...

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ νιώθω να ανακατεύομαι λίγο...


λογικά θα είσαι έγκυος... 

χαχαχαχα

----------


## Maria10

> Εγώ νιώθω να ανακατεύομαι λίγο...


Εγώ ζαλίζομαι.. Καλά πάμε

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ ζαλίζομαι.. Καλά πάμε


και εσυ μαλλον ρε μαρακι περιμενεις το παιδι του ladose χαχαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

sorry γιαυτο......

----------


## akis1

Κου Πεπε...... Κου Πεπε......

----------


## akis1

σημερα πηρα ραδιενέργεια πολυ και εχω ενεργεια.........  :Cool: 

εχω χαρα και παωωωωωωωω στα αστερια και πεταωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## nightwalker77777

Χαχαχχα εμένα μάλλον είναι το άγχος για το μάθημα που δίνω αύριο αλλά έβαλα την μουσική μου και χαλάρωσα και νιώθω καλύτερα

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχχα εμένα μάλλον είναι το άγχος για το μάθημα που δίνω αύριο αλλά έβαλα την μουσική μου και χαλάρωσα και νιώθω καλύτερα


στο τρελάδικο μια μέρα θα με κλείσεις......χαχαχαχα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> στο τρελάδικο μια μέρα θα με κλείσεις......χαχαχαχα


Χαχαχχαχαχχαχαχαχχα σας αφήνω για να κοιμηθώ μπας και σηκωθώ νωρίτερα να κάνω επανάληψη

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχχαχαχχαχαχαχχα σας αφήνω για να κοιμηθώ μπας και σηκωθώ νωρίτερα να κάνω επανάληψη


Night night!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## akis1

ξενέρωσα και με το άλλο αντικαθλιπτικο ενώ δεν έχει ενοχλητικές παρενέργειες... και ηταν το μοναδικό που περνά παλιά για 8 ολόκληρα χρόνια πλέον μέσα στης 3 μέρες χωρίς να τρώω πολυ και χωρις να αλλάξω κάτι στην διατροφή μου πρήστηκε η κοιλιά τα χέρια μου και τα ποδια μου... και δεν έχω πάρει κιλά απλά είναι τρομακτικό το πως μεσα σε 3 μέρες συνεβει αυτό.... ε μετά απο αυτο δεν νομίζω πως

----------


## nightwalker77777

Καλημέρα πως είμαστε σήμερα?

----------


## Maria10

Καλημέραααα, μόλις βγήκε κ το τελευταίο μου μάθημα για πτυχίο!!! Τα συναισθήματα είναι ανάμεικτα χαχαχα εσύ πως είσαι;

----------


## akis1

Καλημερααααααααααααααα!!!!!!

Θετικη ενέργεια μονο!!!!

Παμε ενάντια στην παρενέργεια....!!!!!

Skrrrrr

----------


## Maria10

> Καλημερααααααααααααααα!!!!!!
> 
> Θετικη ενέργεια μονο!!!!
> 
> Παμε ενάντια στην παρενέργεια....!!!!!
> 
> Skrrrrr


Χάχαχ καλημερααα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καλημέραααα, μόλις βγήκε κ το τελευταίο μου μάθημα για πτυχίο!!! Τα συναισθήματα είναι ανάμεικτα χαχαχα εσύ πως είσαι;


Αχχχ τέλεια χαίρομαι απίστευτα! Και εγώ μία χαρά τελείωσα με την εξεταστική μου και τώρα χαλαρά πάλι..

----------


## Maria10

> Αχχχ τέλεια χαίρομαι απίστευτα! Και εγώ μία χαρά τελείωσα με την εξεταστική μου και τώρα χαλαρά πάλι..


Αντε καιρός για να μην έχουμε άγχος τωραα :Smile:

----------


## thanosP

> και εσυ μαλλον ρε μαρακι περιμενεις το παιδι του ladose χαχαχαχα 
> 
> sorry γιαυτο......


λλλλοοοολλλ

----------


## akis1

> Αντε καιρός για να μην έχουμε άγχος τωραα


τι έγινε Μαράκι? σε έπιασε το ladose και μου έστειλες εμένα το ανχος σου;;;

καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά!!!!

----------


## Maria10

> τι έγινε Μαράκι? σε έπιασε το ladose και μου έστειλες εμένα το ανχος σου;;;
> 
> καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά!!!!


Χάχαχ καλημέρα!! Ποιος γιορτάζει;;

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ καλημέρα!! Ποιος γιορτάζει;;


σαν σήμερα..... γεννήθηκε το ladose!!!

σκουυυ

τα φιλιά μου

----------


## Maria10

> σαν σήμερα..... γεννήθηκε το ladose!!!
> 
> σκουυυ
> 
> τα φιλιά μου


Χαχαχα δεν καταλαβαίνω τπτ

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχα δεν καταλαβαίνω τπτ


Τι ήπιες σήμερα? 

Ladose

Τι ειναι το ladose? 
Η νεα γενιά του Prozac !!!!

Ποιος σου ειπε ότι ήθελα να καταλάβεις; Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Maria10

> Τι ήπιες σήμερα? 
> 
> Ladose
> 
> Τι ειναι το ladose? 
> Η νεα γενιά του Prozac !!!!
> 
> Ποιος σου ειπε ότι ήθελα να καταλάβεις; Χαχαχαχαχα


Χάχαχ αντε καααλα

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ αντε καααλα


Πως με καταλαβαίνεις ετσι.. χαχαχα

Ελα οκ σε πειράζω :P

Πως εισαι με την ψυχική σου διάθεση αυτές της ημέρες ;

----------


## Maria10

> Πως με καταλαβαίνεις ετσι.. χαχαχα
> 
> Ελα οκ σε πειράζω :P
> 
> Πως εισαι με την ψυχική σου διάθεση αυτές της ημέρες ;


Καλύτερα νιώθω!! Απλά νμζ μ χει φέρει υπερένταση στο θέμα του ύπνου.. Περιμένω ακόμα

----------


## akis1

> Καλύτερα νιώθω!! Απλά νμζ μ χει φέρει υπερένταση στο θέμα του ύπνου.. Περιμένω ακόμα


εγω σταματησα να περνω εντελως αντικαταθλιπτικα..... πηρα τον γιατρο μου τηλ και μου ειπε να σταματησω να περνω.... δεν θελει να περνω αντικατα8λιπτικα... γιατι ειναι ολο παρενεργειες μου λεει... και ετσι μου ειπε να περνω μονο το ελαιο το cbd.... ελα ομως που και αυτο ομως εχει παρενεργειες.... τωρα νιοθω ζαλαδα ελαφρια και λιγο αδυναμος αλλα τουλαχιστον οχι σαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα... λολ 

μεχρι στιγμης xanax δεν σκευτηκα καν να παρω..... 

αν δω οτι δεν αντεχω μονο θα παρω

----------


## Maria10

> εγω σταματησα να περνω εντελως αντικαταθλιπτικα..... πηρα τον γιατρο μου τηλ και μου ειπε να σταματησω να περνω.... δεν θελει να περνω αντικατα8λιπτικα... γιατι ειναι ολο παρενεργειες μου λεει... και ετσι μου ειπε να περνω μονο το ελαιο το cbd.... ελα ομως που και αυτο ομως εχει παρενεργειες.... τωρα νιοθω ζαλαδα ελαφρια και λιγο αδυναμος αλλα τουλαχιστον οχι σαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα... λολ 
> 
> μεχρι στιγμης xanax δεν σκευτηκα καν να παρω..... 
> 
> αν δω οτι δεν αντεχω μονο θα παρω


Σκεφτόμουν κ γω να πάρω cbd, αλλά φοβάμαι σε συνδυασμό με τα λαντοζ..
Δε νμζ να είσαι αδύναμος απ το λάδι πάντως.. Εκτός κ αν σε υπερχαλαρωσε χαχαχ

----------


## akis1

> Σκεφτόμουν κ γω να πάρω cbd, αλλά φοβάμαι σε συνδυασμό με τα λαντοζ..
> Δε νμζ να είσαι αδύναμος απ το λάδι πάντως.. Εκτός κ αν σε υπερχαλαρωσε χαχαχ


μπορεις να το παρεις με διαφορα 3 ωρες απο το φαρμακο... αλλα θα σου ελεγα να μην το παρεις ακομα, εισαι στην αρχη με το ladose....

----------


## Maria10

> μπορεις να το παρεις με διαφορα 3 ωρες απο το φαρμακο... αλλα θα σου ελεγα να μην το παρεις ακομα, εισαι στην αρχη με το ladose....


Ναι καλύτερα να μην πάρω.. Εσύ τα έκοψες μαχαίρι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα;

----------


## akis1

> Ναι καλύτερα να μην πάρω.. Εσύ τα έκοψες μαχαίρι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα;


ε ναι.....

----------


## Maria10

> ε ναι.....


Δεν έχει παρενέργειες αυτό;

----------


## akis1

> Δεν έχει παρενέργειες αυτό;


ε αν τα περνεις χρονια εχει.... αν τα περνεις 1 μηνα το πολυ δεν θα παθεις και τπτ.....

αλλα γενικα εχει καπιες παρενεργειες η αποτομη διακοπη αλλα οχι τοσο σοβαρες οσο ειναι στα ηρεμιστικα.......

ετσι ειμαι εθισμενος στο xanax εδω και 2-3 χρονια και εχω βολευτει πολυ με της βενζοδιαζεπινες που δεν νομιζω πως ειναι καλο αυτο.......

αλλα απο την στιγμη που μπορω να περνω πρωι-βραδυ xanax και να μην εχω ανχος οκ......

αλλα τι γινεται οταν αρχιζεις και ξεχνας? ολα ειναι θολα απο το xanax....

καλα και με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα τα ιδια σκατα ειναι... αλλα τουλαχιστων δεν προκαλουνε δυσκολια στην ομιλια και μπερδεμενα λογια οπως τo xanax και αλλες βενζοδιαζεπινες......

----------


## Maria10

> ε αν τα περνεις χρονια εχει.... αν τα περνεις 1 μηνα το πολυ δεν θα παθεις και τπτ.....
> 
> αλλα γενικα εχει καπιες παρενεργειες η αποτομη διακοπη αλλα οχι τοσο σοβαρες οσο ειναι στα ηρεμιστικα.......
> 
> ετσι ειμαι εθισμενος στο xanax εδω και 2-3 χρονια και εχω βολευτει πολυ με της βενζοδιαζεπινες που δεν νομιζω πως ειναι καλο αυτο.......
> 
> αλλα απο την στιγμη που μπορω να περνω πρωι-βραδυ xanax και να μην εχω ανχος οκ......
> 
> αλλα τι γινεται οταν αρχιζεις και ξεχνας? ολα ειναι θολα απο το xanax....
> ...


Όλα χάλια είναι όταν μπλέκεις μ αυτά.. Κ γω δεν ήθελα να πάρω κ ελπζ να μην πάρω για πολύ καιρό
Καλύτερα σταδιακά να το κόψεις το ζαναξ πάντως όσο μπορείς.. Κ να πάρεις κάτι πιο ελαφρύ

----------


## akis1

> Όλα χάλια είναι όταν μπλέκεις μ αυτά.. Κ γω δεν ήθελα να πάρω κ ελπζ να μην πάρω για πολύ καιρό
> Καλύτερα σταδιακά να το κόψεις το ζαναξ πάντως όσο μπορείς.. Κ να πάρεις κάτι πιο ελαφρύ


δεν εχω αλλο xanax ρε συ.... αλλα εχω ολα τα αλλα ηρεμιστικα..... tranxene,stedon,hypnostedon,rivotril,lexo

απο αυριο λογικα θα ξεκινησω με το rivotril δεν ξερω τι ειναι βαρη ελαφρυ... παντως ειναι βενζο και αυτο......

----------


## Maria10

> δεν εχω αλλο xanax ρε συ.... αλλα εχω ολα τα αλλα ηρεμιστικα..... tranxene,stedon,hypnostedon,rivotril,lexo
> 
> απο αυριο λογικα θα ξεκινησω με το rivotril δεν ξερω τι ειναι βαρη ελαφρυ... παντως ειναι βενζο και αυτο......


Moνο το tranxene ξέρω το οποίο υποτίθεται πως είναι ελαφρύ αγχολυτικουλι - έτσι το λέει ο ψυχίατρος μου-. Εγώ αύριο θα πάρω το bespar

----------


## akis1

> Moνο το tranxene ξέρω το οποίο υποτίθεται πως είναι ελαφρύ αγχολυτικουλι - έτσι το λέει ο ψυχίατρος μου-. Εγώ αύριο θα πάρω το bespar


κανει τπτ? γτ εγω ξεκινησα στο μπαμ με xanax... το rivotril πιστευω θα ειναι καλο σε εμενα βοηθαει περισσοτερο στους σπασμους..... ισως παρω για αρχη το rivotril και μετα να το κοψω σταδιακα με atarax οπως ειπε ο γιατρος μου..... αλλα δεν θελω να κοψω τα βενζο..... νιοθω εθισμενος..... και χωρις αυτο θα εχω πολυ εντονο ανχος.....

επισης αντιψυχοσικα δεν περνω...... μακρια......

----------


## Maria10

> κανει τπτ? γτ εγω ξεκινησα στο μπαμ με xanax... το rivotril πιστευω θα ειναι καλο σε εμενα βοηθαει περισσοτερο στους σπασμους..... ισως παρω για αρχη το rivotril και μετα να το κοψω σταδιακα με atarax οπως ειπε ο γιατρος μου..... αλλα δεν θελω να κοψω τα βενζο..... νιοθω εθισμενος..... και χωρις αυτο θα εχω πολυ εντονο ανχος.....
> 
> επισης αντιψυχοσικα δεν περνω...... μακρια......


Αντιψυχωσικα ποια είναι;; 
Κ το αταραξ καλό είναι έχω ακούσει

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αντιψυχωσικα ποια είναι;; 
> Κ το αταραξ καλό είναι έχω ακούσει


Έπαιρνα μια περίοδο αταραξ που ήμουν άρρωστη

----------


## Maria10

> Έπαιρνα μια περίοδο αταραξ που ήμουν άρρωστη


Αα τι είχες;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αα τι είχες;


Πολύ έντονο βήχα δεν σταματαγα ούτε λεπτό.. Με ποναγαν τα πλευρά μου ήταν χάλια.. Δεν θέλω να το θυμάμαι. Ήταν και Χριστούγεννα

----------


## Maria10

> Πολύ έντονο βήχα δεν σταματαγα ούτε λεπτό.. Με ποναγαν τα πλευρά μου ήταν χάλια.. Δεν θέλω να το θυμάμαι. Ήταν και Χριστούγεννα


Πφφ κατάλαβα.. Κ γιατί στο είχαν δώσει; ηρεμιστικό δεν είναι;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πφφ κατάλαβα.. Κ γιατί στο είχαν δώσει; ηρεμιστικό δεν είναι;


Μου το είχε δώσει η μητέρα μου μήπως και μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ λίγο γιατί από τον βήχα δεν κοιμόμουν καθόλου

----------


## Maria10

> Μου το είχε δώσει η μητέρα μου μήπως και μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ λίγο γιατί από τον βήχα δεν κοιμόμουν καθόλου


Πωπω τόσο πολύ; κατάλαβα.. Όλα καλά τώρα όμως! Εγώ δεν κοιμάμαι πλ καλά αυτές τις μέρες μάλλον λόγω του χαπιού :/κ ξυπνάω αργά που δε θέλω καθόλου

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πωπω τόσο πολύ; κατάλαβα.. Όλα καλά τώρα όμως! Εγώ δεν κοιμάμαι πλ καλά αυτές τις μέρες μάλλον λόγω του χαπιού :/κ ξυπνάω αργά που δε θέλω καθόλου


Ωχχ πιστεύω να πάει καλύτερα όλο αυτό. Εγώ πέρυσι έπαιρνα κάτι χαλαρωτικά για τον ύπνο βασικά τα έπαιρνα μέχρι το Πάσχα γιατί είχα καλύτερο ύπνο

----------


## Maria10

> Ωχχ πιστεύω να πάει καλύτερα όλο αυτό. Εγώ πέρυσι έπαιρνα κάτι χαλαρωτικά για τον ύπνο βασικά τα έπαιρνα μέχρι το Πάσχα γιατί είχα καλύτερο ύπνο


Αα ναι; ποιαα;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αα ναι; ποιαα;


Βαλετονινα λέγεται περνεις ένα μισή ώρα πριν τον ύπνο. Έχει 60 το κουτί.

----------


## akis1

> Αντιψυχωσικα ποια είναι;; 
> Κ το αταραξ καλό είναι έχω ακούσει


αντιψυχοσικα φαρμακα ειναι αυτα που τα δινουν σε ατομα με ψυχοση και σχιζοφρενια..... αλλα εδώ και χρονια δίνονται και σε άτομα με άγχος η σε άτομα που έχουνε αϋπνία και διαφορα αλλα..... αλλα σε χαμηλές δόσης.... και πίστεψε με αρκούν για να γίνεις zombie..... to xanax πιο ασφαλες ειναι μακροχρονια παρα τα αντιψυχοσικα γτ προκαλουνε προβληματα στην καρδια και πολλα αλλα.....

και για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ισχιει το ιδιο ενα προβλημα φτιαχνεις και αλλα ερχονται με τον καιρο..... 

γενικα αν μπορεις να αποφυγεις φαρμακα καλο ειναι.....

----------


## akis1

> Βαλετονινα λέγεται περνεις ένα μισή ώρα πριν τον ύπνο. Έχει 60 το κουτί.



ας προσέξουμε λίγο τι προτείνουμε.... μπορεί να είναι φυτικό και να λέμε <<α δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να το πάρω....>> όχι δεν είναι όμως έτσι..... περνει αντικαταθλιπτικα και θα εχουν αλληλεπίδραση.....

----------


## nightwalker77777

> ας προσέξουμε λίγο τι προτείνουμε.... μπορεί να είναι φυτικό και να λέμε <<α δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να το πάρω....>> όχι δεν είναι όμως έτσι..... περνει αντικαταθλιπτικα και θα εχουν αλληλεπίδραση.....


Ναι σίγουρα. Δεν είπα να τα πάρει δεν τα πρότεινα, να προσέχουμε καλύτερα τι γράφουν οι άλλοι πριν γράψουμε κάτι , απλά είπα τι έπαιρνα εγώ. Δεν θα της έλεγα πήγαινε πάρε αυτά, ενώ ξέρει τι παίρνει ήδη.

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι σίγουρα. Δεν είπα να τα πάρει δεν τα πρότεινα, να προσέχουμε καλύτερα τι γράφουν οι άλλοι πριν γράψουμε κάτι , απλά είπα τι έπαιρνα εγώ. Δεν θα της έλεγα πήγαινε πάρε αυτά, ενώ ξέρει τι παίρνει ήδη.


Παιδιά κουλ χάχαχαχ ούτε cbd δε θα έπαιρνα με αυτά που παίρνω τώρα. Ο καθένας γενικά βρίσκει κάτι που τον βοηθάει

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Παιδιά κουλ χάχαχαχ ούτε cbd δε θα έπαιρνα με αυτά που παίρνω τώρα. Ο καθένας γενικά βρίσκει κάτι που τον βοηθάει


Ναι ακριβώς.

----------


## akis1

> Ναι σίγουρα. Δεν είπα να τα πάρει δεν τα πρότεινα, να προσέχουμε καλύτερα τι γράφουν οι άλλοι πριν γράψουμε κάτι , απλά είπα τι έπαιρνα εγώ. Δεν θα της έλεγα πήγαινε πάρε αυτά, ενώ ξέρει τι παίρνει ήδη.


πως θα με πολεμήσεις σαν να είμαι ο night King.....? 

Valar Morghulis valar Valar Morghulis valar 
λες και με τελειώνεις....

----------


## nightwalker77777

> πως θα με πολεμήσεις σαν να είμαι ο night King.....? 
> 
> Valar Morghulis valar Valar Morghulis valar 
> λες και με τελειώνεις....


Απλά σου απάντησα όπως μου απάντησες.

----------


## Maria10

> Απλά σου απάντησα όπως μου απάντησες.


Παιδια ψυχραιμία. Ο καθένας γράφει εδώ τις εμπειρίες του, γιατροί δεν είμαστε, ακόμα κ αυτοί που είναι δε δίνουν πάντα τις σωστές συμβουλές.. Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πάρει κάτι επειδή κάποιος άλλος είπε ότι του κάνει. Πχ ο Ακης παίρνει τα ζαναξ κ είναι οκέι, εγώ δεν πρόκειται να τα ακουμπούσα γτ φοβάμαι να εθιστω. Ο καθένας τις εμπειρίες του λέει για να τα μοιραστεί κ με άλλους που τον καταλαβαίνουν

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Παιδια ψυχραιμία. Ο καθένας γράφει εδώ τις εμπειρίες του, γιατροί δεν είμαστε, ακόμα κ αυτοί που είναι δε δίνουν πάντα τις σωστές συμβουλές.. Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πάρει κάτι επειδή κάποιος άλλος είπε ότι του κάνει. Πχ ο Ακης παίρνει τα ζαναξ κ είναι οκέι, εγώ δεν πρόκειται να τα ακουμπούσα γτ φοβάμαι να εθιστω. Ο καθένας τις εμπειρίες του λέει για να τα μοιραστεί κ με άλλους που τον καταλαβαίνουν


Και εγώ απλά είπα τι έπαιρνα εγώ για να με βοηθήσει, την εμπειρία μου.

----------


## xristoforos28

Το αταραχ το περνω και γω γιατι δν θελω να περνω σεροκουελ για ανχος..αλλα δν κανει σε μενα και παρατηρω με θολονει 


> Έπαιρνα μια περίοδο αταραξ που ήμουν άρρωστη

----------


## akis1

> Απλά σου απάντησα όπως μου απάντησες.


εγώ απάντησα εντελώς φιλικά.... εσύ με παρεξήγησες.... εγώ είπα να προσέξουμε τι προτείνουμε δημοσια γιατί υπάρχουν και αλλα άτομα που ίσως το διαβάσουν αυτό και πάνε και πάρουν αυτό το συμπλήρωμα... 

δε τα φοβαμαι τα σπαθιά και τον εχθρό...... 

παρε και τους δράκους
και στη μπάρα βαλτους να σερβίρουνε φωτιά......

----------


## akis1

> Παιδια ψυχραιμία. Ο καθένας γράφει εδώ τις εμπειρίες του, γιατροί δεν είμαστε, ακόμα κ αυτοί που είναι δε δίνουν πάντα τις σωστές συμβουλές.. Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πάρει κάτι επειδή κάποιος άλλος είπε ότι του κάνει. Πχ ο Ακης παίρνει τα ζαναξ κ είναι οκέι, εγώ δεν πρόκειται να τα ακουμπούσα γτ φοβάμαι να εθιστω. Ο καθένας τις εμπειρίες του λέει για να τα μοιραστεί κ με άλλους που τον καταλαβαίνουν


μαρία, είμαι ψύχραιμος και πολύ χαλαρός σαν άτομο στην ζωή μου... δεν παρεξηγώ τίποτα  :Stick Out Tongue:  

τα δοκιμασα ολα..... 

Από το φαρμακείο της φύσης
Στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς

*PowerHealth*

----------


## Maria10

> μαρία, είμαι ψύχραιμος και πολύ χαλαρός σαν άτομο στην ζωή μου... δεν παρεξηγώ τίποτα  
> 
> τα δοκιμασα ολα..... 
> 
> Από το φαρμακείο της φύσης
> Στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς
> 
> *PowerHealth*


Χάχαχ επιστροφή στη φύση

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ επιστροφή στη φύση


Μόνο Χασίς  :Cool:

----------


## Maria10

> Μόνο Χασίς


Χάχαχ μακρυά

----------


## nightwalker77777

> εγώ απάντησα εντελώς φιλικά.... εσύ με παρεξήγησες.... εγώ είπα να προσέξουμε τι προτείνουμε δημοσια γιατί υπάρχουν και αλλα άτομα που ίσως το διαβάσουν αυτό και πάνε και πάρουν αυτό το συμπλήρωμα... 
> 
> δε τα φοβαμαι τα σπαθιά και τον εχθρό...... 
> 
> παρε και τους δράκους
> και στη μπάρα βαλτους να σερβίρουνε φωτιά......


Ναι απλά εσύ μπερδεύεις και συνεχίζεις να λες ότι εγώ πρότεινα, εγώ δεν πρότεινα τίποτα είπα τι πήρα εγώ για να με βοηθήσει. Όπως και εσύ λες για τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις.

----------


## akis1

> Ναι απλά εσύ μπερδεύεις και συνεχίζεις να λες ότι εγώ πρότεινα, εγώ δεν πρότεινα τίποτα είπα τι πήρα εγώ για να με βοηθήσει. Όπως και εσύ λες για τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις.


ναι αλλα τα φαρμακα μου περνω εγω δεν μπορει να παει καποιος να τα παρει χωρις συνταγη... ειναι red line drugs....  :Cool:

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ μακρυά


https://www.vice.com/gr/article/jpx5...tikis-kannavis

----------


## nightwalker77777

> ναι αλλα τα φαρμακα μου περνω εγω δεν μπορει να παει καποιος να τα παρει χωρις συνταγη... ειναι red line drugs....


Ναι το ξέρω. Απλά εγώ είπα την εμπειρία μου δεν πρότεινα σε κανέναν και σε καμία που ξέρω ότι περνει βαριά φάρμακα αααα πάρε και αυτά θα σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## akis1

> Ναι το ξέρω. Απλά εγώ είπα την εμπειρία μου δεν πρότεινα σε κανέναν και σε καμία που ξέρω ότι περνει βαριά φάρμακα αααα πάρε και αυτά θα σε βοηθήσουν.


δεν δεν έχει σημασία το ίδιο είναι.....

ετοιμοπόλεμη πάντα σε βρισκω....

περιμενω το επομενο μνμ σου.... χαχαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Maria10

> δεν δεν έχει σημασία το ίδιο είναι.....
> 
> ετοιμοπόλεμη πάντα σε βρισκω....
> 
> περιμενω το επομενο μνμ σου.... χαχαχαχα


Παιδια εγώ πάω για χορό ελπζ όταν γυρίσω να τα έχετε βρει χαχαχ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> δεν δεν έχει σημασία το ίδιο είναι.....
> 
> ετοιμοπόλεμη πάντα σε βρισκω....
> 
> περιμενω το επομενο μνμ σου.... χαχαχαχα


Πάντα ετοιμοπολεμη! Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Ότι ήταν να πω το είπα. Εγώ είπα την εμπειρία μου, αν κατάλαβες εσύ άλλο τι να σου πω.

----------


## akis1

> Πάντα ετοιμοπολεμη! Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Ότι ήταν να πω το είπα. Εγώ είπα την εμπειρία μου, αν κατάλαβες εσύ άλλο τι να σου πω.


με πληγωνεις τωρα.....

----------


## akis1

> Παιδια εγώ πάω για χορό ελπζ όταν γυρίσω να τα έχετε βρει χαχαχ


skrrrrrrrrr

----------


## akis1

> Πάντα ετοιμοπολεμη! Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω. Ότι ήταν να πω το είπα.


να μου πεις ενα συγνώμη και ολα καλα.....!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> *Παρακαλούμε σεβαστείτε τους όρους χρήσης:
> *
> Συζητήστε με ευγένεια και σεβασμό, αποφύγετε τα greeklish, τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις, το chat. || *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ οι προτροπές για φαρμακευτική αγωγή και η κάθε είδους διάγνωση.*
> Κάθε μέλος που δεν ακολουθεί τους παραπάνω όρους χρήσης, θα δέχεται αρχικά προειδοποιήσεις και στη συνέχεια, εφόσον εξακολουθεί να μην σέβεται τους κανόνες καλής λειτουργίας, θα αποκλείεται από το φόρουμ.


Δεν μου έστειλαν κάποιο μυνημα από αυτούς που αυτούς που διαχειριζονται το forum ότι έκανα ΠΡΟΤΡΟΠΉ σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή, με ευγένεια και σεβασμό σου απλά ότι εγώ είπα τι πήρα όταν δεν ήμουν καλά. Δεν βλέπω ότι έκανα κάποιο λάθος. Άμα εσύ νομίζεις ότι έκανα τόσο μεγάλο λάθος που είπα την εμπειρία μου και δεν τηρησα τους κανόνες, στείλε μυνημα σε αυτούς που έχουν το forum και άμα θεωρήσουν ότι έκανα προτροπή σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή και δεν σε σεβαστηκα τότε ας με αποκλείσουν από το forum.

----------


## Maria10

> δεν εχω κατι μαζι σου με τους κανονες του φορουμ εχω που μας απαγορευουν το chat... 
> 
> *Παρακαλούμε σεβαστείτε τους όρους χρήσης:
> *
> Συζητήστε με ευγένεια και σεβασμό, αποφύγετε τα greeklish, *τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις, το chat*. || *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ οι προτροπές για φαρμακευτική αγωγή και η κάθε είδους διάγνωση.*
> Κάθε μέλος που δεν ακολουθεί τους παραπάνω όρους χρήσης, θα δέχεται αρχικά προειδοποιήσεις και στη συνέχεια, εφόσον εξακολουθεί να μην σέβεται τους κανόνες καλής λειτουργίας, θα αποκλείεται από το φόρουμ.


Εγώ κάπου εδώ θα πάρω το μέρος της φίλης μας κ θα πω ότι ΔΕ με προέτρεψε να πάρω καμιά αγωγή. Είπε απλά ότι παίρνει τη βαλετονινα-αν δεν κάνω λαθος-, όπως αντίστοιχα κ συ λες ότι παίρνεις ζαναξ κ σε βοηθάνε πολύ, μπορεί κάποιος να το δει κ να πει α ας πάρω κ γω. Ή άλλοι γράφουν με το λαντοζ η εφεξορ είμαι σούπερ. Αυτά δεν είναι προτροπές. Προτροπή είναι το '' δοκίμασε το κ θα με θυμηθείς'' πχ. Ξεκάθαρα την άποψη μας λέμε κ ακούμε κ απόψεις από άλλους για αντίστοιχα φάρμακα.

----------


## akis1

> Δεν μου έστειλαν κάποιο μυνημα από αυτούς που αυτούς που διαχειριζονται το forum ότι έκανα ΠΡΟΤΡΟΠΉ σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή, με ευγένεια και σεβασμό σου απλά ότι εγώ είπα τι πήρα όταν δεν ήμουν καλά. Δεν βλέπω ότι έκανα κάποιο λάθος. Άμα εσύ νομίζεις ότι έκανα τόσο μεγάλο λάθος που είπα την εμπειρία μου και δεν τηρησα τους κανόνες, στείλε μυνημα σε αυτούς που έχουν το forum και άμα θεωρήσουν ότι έκανα προτροπή σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή και δεν σε σεβαστηκα τότε ας με αποκλείσουν από το forum.


ΟΧΙ δεν σε κανω report γιατι σε συμπαθω... 

και δεν εκανες κανενα λαθος απλα ηθελα να πειράξω λίγο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> ΟΧΙ δεν σε κανω report γιατι σε συμπαθω... 
> 
> και δεν εκανες κανενα λαθος απλα ηθελα να πειράξω λίγο


Ναι από ότι κατάλαβες δεν μου αρέσει τόσο το πείραγμα.....

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ κάπου εδώ θα πάρω το μέρος της φίλης μας


παω να παρω βαλετονινα..... για να σε να θυμηθω...... χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Εγώ κάπου εδώ θα πάρω το μέρος της φίλης μας κ θα πω ότι ΔΕ με προέτρεψε να πάρω καμιά αγωγή. Είπε απλά ότι παίρνει τη βαλετονινα-αν δεν κάνω λαθος-, όπως αντίστοιχα κ συ λες ότι παίρνεις ζαναξ κ σε βοηθάνε πολύ, μπορεί κάποιος να το δει κ να πει α ας πάρω κ γω. Ή άλλοι γράφουν με το λαντοζ η εφεξορ είμαι σούπερ. Αυτά δεν είναι προτροπές. Προτροπή είναι το '' δοκίμασε το κ θα με θυμηθείς'' πχ. Ξεκάθαρα την άποψη μας λέμε κ ακούμε κ απόψεις από άλλους για αντίστοιχα φάρμακα.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία!  :Smile:

----------


## akis1

> Ναι από ότι κατάλαβες δεν μου αρέσει τόσο το πείραγμα.....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7xEcv9cw2c

----------


## nightwalker77777

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7xEcv9cw2c


Είναι πολύ φωτεινή η ζωή μου τον τελευταίο καιρό, ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## akis1

> Είναι πολύ φωτεινή η ζωή μου τον τελευταίο καιρό, ευχαριστώ πάντως


χαχαχα..!!!! 

Σπασε μου δύο lexo θέλω να τα πιω στα γρήγορα να μην νιώθω τίποτα αρκετά χτυπήματα....... 

μην μου πας αλλο κοντρα xD

----------


## nightwalker77777

> χαχαχα..!!!! 
> 
> Σπασε μου δύο lexo θέλω να τα πιω στα γρήγορα να μην νιώθω τίποτα αρκετά χτυπήματα....... 
> 
> μην μου πας αλλο κοντρα xD


Χαχαχα δεν τα ξέρω τα lexo αλλά κρίμα μην πάρεις και γι αυτό φάρμακα

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχα δεν τα ξέρω τα lexo αλλά κρίμα μην πάρεις και γι αυτό φάρμακα


καλα... :3 

θα παρω *Valetonina®* για να την σπασω στην *Herbalife* που με ειπε ενοχλητικό..... :P

----------


## Maria10

> καλα... :3 
> 
> θα παρω *Valetonina®* για να την σπασω στην *Herbalife* που με ειπε ενοχλητικό..... :P


Παιδιά εγώ δεν ξέρω τι λέτε αλλά πιάστηκα δε μπορώ να περπατήσω χαχαχ

----------


## akis1

> Παιδιά εγώ δεν ξέρω τι λέτε αλλά πιάστηκα δε μπορώ να περπατήσω χαχαχ


γιατιιιιι?????

----------


## Maria10

> γιατιιιιι?????


Χαχαχα είχα χορό

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχα είχα χορό


Άνοιξε τα φτερά σου και μάθε να πετάς!!!!!! :P

----------


## Maria10

> Άνοιξε τα φτερά σου και μάθε να πετάς!!!!!! :P


Χάχαχ στο περίπου

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ στο περίπου


εγω παντως πηρα τωρα b12 μαζι με inositol και ειμαι τοσο γαματα.......!!!!!! πολυ κουραση το xanax.....

----------


## Maria10

> εγω παντως πηρα τωρα b12 μαζι με inositol και ειμαι τοσο γαματα.......!!!!!! πολυ κουραση το xanax.....


Τι ειναι το ινοσιτολ;

----------


## akis1

> Τι ειναι το ινοσιτολ;


δες εδω: https://www.myprotein.gr/blog/sympli...-parenergeies/

υπάρχουν τόσες εναλλακτικές θεραπειες πριν φτάσεις στα φάρμακα......


τωρα ειναι αργα......

απλά εύχομαι να καταφέρεις κάποια στιγμή να σταματήσεις το ladose ...... 

όση ξεκίνησαν δεν σταμάτησαν ποτε...... 

η αλήθεια πονάει.....

----------


## Maria10

> δες εδω: https://www.myprotein.gr/blog/sympli...-parenergeies/
> 
> υπάρχουν τόσες εναλλακτικές θεραπειες πριν φτάσεις στα φάρμακα......
> 
> 
> τωρα ειναι αργα......
> 
> απλά εύχομαι να καταφέρεις κάποια στιγμή να σταματήσεις το ladose ...... 
> 
> ...


Δεν το ήξερα όντως. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δε θα τα πάρω πάνω από εξάμηνο

----------


## akis1

> Δεν το ήξερα όντως. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δε θα τα πάρω πάνω από εξάμηνο


μαρια, θα στο πει και ο γιατρος σου αυτο... η θεραπεια πρεπει να ειναι περιπου 1 χρονο.... και μετα θα σου πει ο γιατρος σου πως θα τα σταματησεις... θα σε βοηθούσε παρα πολύ και η ψυχοθεραπεία πιστεύω...... εμενα με βοηθησε αρκετά....

----------


## Maria10

> μαρια, θα στο πει και ο γιατρος σου αυτο... η θεραπεια πρεπει να ειναι περιπου 1 χρονο.... και μετα θα σου πει ο γιατρος σου πως θα τα σταματησεις... θα σε βοηθούσε παρα πολύ και η ψυχοθεραπεία πιστεύω...... εμενα με βοηθησε αρκετά....


Δεν είμαι πολύ φαν της ψυχοθεραπειας..βασικα καθόλου χάχαχ επειδή είμαι αρκετά εσωστρεφής

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Δεν είμαι πολύ φαν της ψυχοθεραπειας..βασικα καθόλου χάχαχ επειδή είμαι αρκετά εσωστρεφής


Βάλε να δεις Καινούργιου να κλαψεις από τα γέλια, που βγαίνουν όλες οι χαζές και λένε τις ιστορίες που λένε τα παντρεύτηκα τον άντρα μου για είμαι με τον πατέρα του... ^o^ ότι ποιο χαζο

----------


## Maria10

> Βάλε να δεις Καινούργιου να κλαψεις από τα γέλια, που βγαίνουν όλες οι χαζές και λένε τις ιστορίες που λένε τα παντρεύτηκα τον άντρα μου για είμαι με τον πατέρα του... ^o^ ότι ποιο χαζο


Χαχαχα καλά εγώ πιστεύω αυτά είναι στημένα δεν εξηγείται χαχα

----------


## akis1

ειναι το κοριτσι του μπαμπα...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LZebWvCHXc

----------


## Maria10

> ειναι το κοριτσι του μπαμπα... 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LZebWvCHXc


Χάχαχ εσύ έχεις μια απάντηση για όλα τέλος

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Χαχαχα καλά εγώ πιστεύω αυτά είναι στημένα δεν εξηγείται χαχα


Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ!

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ εσύ έχεις μια απάντηση για όλα τέλος


Μα κατι ξερω για να το λεω αυτο χαχαχα

Αλλά αφήστε τωρα το Κατερινάκι Ξέρει καλα τι κάνει... 

Δεν θα πω τπτ άλλο δημόσια 

Τέλος 

Χαχαχα

----------


## Maria10

> Μα κατι ξερω για να το λεω αυτο χαχαχα
> 
> Αλλά αφήστε τωρα το Κατερινάκι Ξέρει καλα τι κάνει... 
> 
> Δεν θα πω τπτ άλλο δημόσια 
> 
> Τέλος 
> 
> Χαχαχα


Χάχαχ κάτι ξέρεις κ δε μας λες!!

----------


## akis1

> Χάχαχ κάτι ξέρεις κ δε μας λες!!


ισως.......  :Cool: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCEHcbJu8m4

----------


## Maria10

> ισως....... 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCEHcbJu8m4


Ήρθε ο αδερφός μου κ έφαγα ένα κράξιμο για το λαντοζ.. Μου είπε στο τέλος του μήνα να τα κόψω έγινε χαμός

----------


## akis1

> Ήρθε ο αδερφός μου κ έφαγα ένα κράξιμο για το λαντοζ.. Μου είπε στο τέλος του μήνα να τα κόψω έγινε χαμός


what? κατσε μισο... ποσο ειναι ο bro σου? δεν κτλβα γιατι να επεμβει στην ψυχικη σου υγεια????

δηλαδη αν αυτος ειχε κατι και επρεπε να παρει φαρμακα θα το αφηνε ετσι???? 

sorry αλλα αυτο ειναι σοβαρο που λες τωρα......

----------


## Maria10

> what? κατσε μισο... ποσο ειναι ο bro σου? δεν κτλβα γιατι να επεμβει στην ψυχικη σου υγεια????
> 
> δηλαδη αν αυτος ειχε κατι και επρεπε να παρει φαρμακα θα το αφηνε ετσι???? 
> 
> sorry αλλα αυτο ειναι σοβαρο που λες τωρα......


22..δε θέλει να μπλέξω με τέτοια λέει γτ δε θα τα κόψω ποτέ.. Δεν έχει κ άδικο.

----------


## akis1

> 22..δε θέλει να μπλέξω με τέτοια λέει γτ δε θα τα κόψω ποτέ.. Δεν έχει κ άδικο.


μαρια μου, στο ειπα και εγω αυτο.... απο την αρχη....... εισαι ομως πολυ τυχερη γτ περνεις μονο ladose.... και ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το κοψεις.... δεν εχει στερητικα.... εγω το εκοψα σχετικα αμεσα ειναι το μοναδικο φαρμακο που δεν θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα εθισμού.....

αν τωρα πραγματικα εσυ θελεις να το κοψεις μπορεις απλα να το κανεις..... αλλα πιστευεις οτι αντεχεις χωρις καποιο φαρμακο?

εγω θα ελεγα να κανεις την αγωγη σου για ενα 6μηνο.... 

βασικα μιλα με τον γιατρο σου..... δεν μπορω εγω να σου πω τι θα κανεις....

----------


## Maria10

> μαρια μου, στο ειπα και εγω αυτο.... απο την αρχη....... εισαι ομως πολυ τυχερη γτ περνεις μονο ladose.... και ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το κοψεις.... δεν εχει στερητικα.... εγω το εκοψα σχετικα αμεσα ειναι το μοναδικο φαρμακο που δεν θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα εθισμού.....
> 
> αν τωρα πραγματικα εσυ θελεις να το κοψεις μπορεις απλα να το κανεις..... αλλα πιστευεις οτι αντεχεις χωρις καποιο φαρμακο?
> 
> εγω θα ελεγα να κανεις την αγωγη σου για ενα 6μηνο.... 
> 
> βασικα μιλα με τον γιατρο σου..... δεν μπορω εγω να σου πω τι θα κανεις....


Κάνεις από την οικογένεια μου δε θέλει να πάρω για ένα 6μηνο, το θεωρούν πάρα πολύ.. Δεν ξερω τι να κάνω

----------


## akis1

> Κάνεις από την οικογένεια μου δε θέλει να πάρω για ένα 6μηνο, το θεωρούν πάρα πολύ.. Δεν ξερω τι να κάνω


ε τοτε δεν κανεις θεραπεια...... δεν εχει νοημα να το περνεις καν..... ασε και τον γιατρο....... τι νοημα εχει αφου θεραπεια δεν θα κανεις.... 

αν δουνε ομως η οικογενεια σου οτι δεν εισαι καλα τι θα κανουν δηλαδη μετα?

αν ειναι ετσι πες στους γονεις να μην περνουν ουτε αυτη φαρμακα..... 

και μην ακουσω τωρα την δικαιολογια οτι <<εμεις δεν περνουμε ψυχοφαρμακα.....>> γτ ετσι το βλεπουν τωρα ολοι η οικογένεια.....

ειναι πολυ δυσκολη τωρα η κατασταση.......

----------


## Maria10

> ε τοτε δεν κανεις θεραπεια...... δεν εχει νοημα να το περνεις καν..... ασε και τον γιατρο....... τι νοημα εχει αφου θεραπεια δεν θα κανεις.... 
> 
> αν δουνε ομως η οικογενεια σου οτι δεν εισαι καλα τι θα κανουν δηλαδη μετα?
> 
> αν ειναι ετσι πες στους γονεις να μην περνουν ουτε αυτη φαρμακα..... 
> 
> και μην ακουσω τωρα την δικαιολογια οτι <<εμεις δεν περνουμε ψυχοφαρμακα.....>> γτ ετσι το βλεπουν τωρα ολοι η οικογένεια.....
> 
> ειναι πολυ δυσκολη τωρα η κατασταση.......


Δεν παίρνουν φάρμακα οι γονείς μου, ούτε ψυχοφαρμακα ούτε τίποτα.. Θέλουν να προσπαθήσω μόνη κ να μην εθιστω γιατί θα γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα.. Ούτε να ελπίζω στα χάπια

----------


## akis1

τι να πω..... σταματησε τα τοτε.... δεν θα σου πω εγω τι θα κανεις ουτε ο γιατρος σου... εσυ θα κανεις αυτο που θελεις.... 

απλα κοψε τα σταδιακα......

μπορεις να δοκιμασεις κατι φυτικο μετα..... δεν θα σου πουν οχι...

ενα τσαi cbd ειναι μια καλη επιλογη.... και δεν εχει και παρενεργειες......

----------


## Maria10

> τι να πω..... σταματησε τα τοτε.... δεν θα σου πω εγω τι θα κανεις ουτε ο γιατρος σου... εσυ θα κανεις αυτο που θελεις.... 
> 
> απλα κοψε τα σταδιακα......
> 
> μπορεις να δοκιμασεις κατι φυτικο μετα..... δεν θα σου πουν οχι...
> 
> ενα τσαi cbd ειναι μια καλη επιλογη.... και δεν εχει και παρενεργειες......


Φοβάμαι κ γω μην εθιστω είναι η αλήθεια.. Αλλά με 20 μέρες που παίρνω, άμα τα κόψω τζάμπα τα ξεκίνησα δηλαδή.. Δεν ξέρω αλήθεια

----------


## akis1

> Φοβάμαι κ γω μην εθιστω είναι η αλήθεια.. Αλλά με 20 μέρες που παίρνω, άμα τα κόψω τζάμπα τα ξεκίνησα δηλαδή.. Δεν ξέρω αλήθεια


δεν κανει εθισμο το αντικαταθλιπτικο... 

αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου προτείνω έναν εξαιρετικό ψυχίατρο-νευρολόγο που ασχολείται με το cbd.....

----------


## Maria10

> δεν κανει εθισμο το αντικαταθλιπτικο... 
> 
> αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου προτείνω έναν εξαιρετικό ψυχίατρο-νευρολόγο που ασχολείται με το cbd.....


Πως δεν εθιζουν ρε συ.. Δλδ άμα τα πάρω ένα 3μηνο κ τα κόψω μαχαίρι θα είμαι οκέι;

----------


## akis1

> Πως δεν εθιζουν ρε συ.. Δλδ άμα τα πάρω ένα 3μηνο κ τα κόψω μαχαίρι θα είμαι οκέι;


ίσως έχεις κάποια συμτώματα απόσυρσης..... δεν θα τα κοψεις αποτομα.. σε 5-10 μερες σταδιακα καθε μερα και θα εισαι οκ.... 

αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερεις μονη σου......... αν εχεις καταθλιψη πρεπει να περνεις αντικαταθλιπτικα κανονικα..... 

για να φτασεις στο σημειο να τα παρεις θα ησουν χαλια......

----------


## Maria10

> ίσως έχεις κάποια συμτώματα απόσυρσης..... δεν θα τα κοψεις αποτομα.. σε 5-10 μερες σταδιακα καθε μερα και θα εισαι οκ.... 
> 
> αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερεις μονη σου......... αν εχεις καταθλιψη πρεπει να περνεις αντικαταθλιπτικα κανονικα..... 
> 
> για να φτασεις στο σημειο να τα παρεις θα ησουν χαλια......


Όλοι πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να σταθώ στα πόδια μ κ ότι δεν τα χρειάζομαι, ότι κάνουν κακό στο οργανισμό κλπ.. Δεν ξέρω πώς εννοείς το χάλια, έχω πεσμένη διάθεση για να βγω έξω πχ ή να κάνω πράγματα όπως έκανα κ μικρές κρίσεις πανικού

----------


## akis1

> Όλοι πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να σταθώ στα πόδια μ κ ότι δεν τα χρειάζομαι, ότι κάνουν κακό στο οργανισμό κλπ.. Δεν ξέρω πώς εννοείς το χάλια, έχω πεσμένη διάθεση για να βγω έξω πχ ή να κάνω πράγματα όπως έκανα κ μικρές κρίσεις πανικού


δεν νομιζω πως τοσο απλα θα καταφερεις να σταθεις στα ποδια σου χωρις θεραπεια....... οσο αφηνεις τον ευατο σου και δεν βγενεις εξω δεν θα γινεις ποτε καλα ολο και χειροτερα θα ειναι....

αν νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις τοτε οκ...

----------


## Maria10

> δεν νομιζω πως τοσο απλα θα καταφερεις να σταθεις στα ποδια σου χωρις φαρμακo....... οσο αφηνεις τον ευατο σου και δεν βγενεις εξω δεν θα γινεις ποτε καλα ολο και χειροτερα θα ειναι....
> 
> αν νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις τοτε οκ...


Μπορεί όμως το φάρμακο κ να μη με πιάσουν κ τζάμπα να φορτώνω τον οργανισμό μου

----------


## akis1

> Μπορεί όμως το φάρμακο κ να μη με πιάσουν κ τζάμπα να φορτώνω τον οργανισμό μου


μαρια, μπορείς να βγαίνεις συχνά έξω και να πηγαίνεις έστω και για ένα καφέ να κανεις βόλτες να πηγαίνεις σε μαγαζιά να ψωνίζεις κλπ... το να είσαι συνεχεια μέσα στο σπίτι κάθε μέρα όχι δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα.. 

αν δεν μπορείς να κανεις αυτά τα βασικά και δεν έχεις καθόλου ενέργεια να κανεις πράγματα χρειάζεσαι θεραπεία με φάρμακα.... σοβαρά τώρα όμως γιατί δεν ξεκινάς cbd? πάρε τσάι cbd που είναι οικονομικό.... 

μιλα με τους γονείς σου και εξήγησε τους τι είναι το cbd....

απλα ξεκινα να περπατας....... το πιο βασικο...

----------


## Maria10

> μαρια, μπορείς να βγαίνεις συχνά έξω και να πηγαίνεις έστω και για ένα καφέ να κανεις βόλτες να πηγαίνεις σε μαγαζιά να ψωνίζεις κλπ... το να είσαι συνεχεια μέσα στο σπίτι κάθε μέρα όχι δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα.. 
> 
> αν δεν μπορείς να κανεις αυτά τα βασικά και δεν έχεις καθόλου ενέργεια να κανεις πράγματα χρειάζεσαι θεραπεία με φάρμακα.... σοβαρά τώρα όμως γιατί δεν ξεκινάς cbd? πάρε τσάι cbd που είναι οικονομικό.... 
> 
> μιλα με τους γονείς σου και εξήγησε τους τι είναι το cbd....
> 
> απλα ξεκινα να περπατας....... το πιο βασικο...


Έτσι νιώθω, ότι δεν έχω ενέργεια κ γ αυτό δεν κάνω πολλά πράγματα όπως έκανα παλιά. Το γνωρίζω το cbd απλά φοβάμαι να το πάρω μαζί με λαντοζ

----------


## akis1

> Έτσι νιώθω, ότι δεν έχω ενέργεια κ γ αυτό δεν κάνω πολλά πράγματα όπως έκανα παλιά. Το γνωρίζω το cbd απλά φοβάμαι να το πάρω μαζί με λαντοζ


ε κοψε το ladose....

----------


## Maria10

> ε κοψε το ladose....


Ου μπλέξεις μ όλα αυτά, εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα.. Πριν 2 χρόνια ιδέα δεν είχα κ τώρα τα φορτωθηκα

----------


## akis1

> Ου μπλέξεις μ όλα αυτά, εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα.. Πριν 2 χρόνια ιδέα δεν είχα κ τώρα τα φορτωθηκα


ήταν δικιά σου επιλογή αν θα ακολουθήσεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή δεν σου είπαν να τα πάρεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικά με το ζόρι κανείς ουτε ο γιατρός... αυτός να βοηθήσει θέλει να νιώσεις εσύ καλύτερα... και στην τελική πρότεινε ενα απο τα καλύτερα αντικαταθλιπτικά και το οποίο ειναι δοκιμασμένο και απο τα πιο ανεκτά και χωρίς σοβαρές παρενέργειες... αν ήταν κανένας γιατρός οτι να ναι θα μπορούσε να έγραφε μέχρι και αντιψυχωσικα φάρμακα... ετσι γιατί απλα μπορεί.... οπότε καλο θα ειναι να μιλήσεις με τους γονείς σου και να εξηγήσεις οτι αυτο το φάρμακο ειναι οκ... στην τελική ας πάρουν και τηλέφωνο σε ενα φαρμακείο να ρωτήσουν.... αν φοβούνται τοσο πολύ το επερνα 1 χρόνο και με βοήθησε πολύ και το έκοψα απο μόνος μου... εγω θα έλεγα να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου και να ακολουθήσεις την θεραπεία σου... αν θες να πατήσεις ξανα στα πόδια σου... θελει 1-2 μήνες το ladose για να κάνει δουλειά.... εσυ μονο 20 μέρες το περνεις... κανε οτι νομίζεις.... απλα αν το κόψεις τώρα έτσι θα δυσκολευτείς μετά αρκετά να αντιμετωπίσεις απο μονη σου όλο αυτό που σε έφερε στην κατάσταση να ξεκινήσεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικά...

πραγματικά κανε οτι πιστεύεις εσυ καλύτερα για σένα.... ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις....

----------


## Maria10

> ήταν δικιά σου επιλογή αν θα ακολουθήσεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή δεν σου είπαν να τα πάρεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικά με το ζόρι κανείς ουτε ο γιατρός... αυτός να βοηθήσει θέλει να νιώσεις εσύ καλύτερα... και στην τελική πρότεινε ενα απο τα καλύτερα αντικαταθλιπτικά και το οποίο ειναι δοκιμασμένο και απο τα πιο ανεκτά και χωρίς σοβαρές παρενέργειες... αν ήταν κανένας γιατρός οτι να ναι θα μπορούσε να έγραφε μέχρι και αντιψυχωσικα φάρμακα... ετσι γιατί απλα μπορεί.... οπότε καλο θα ειναι να μιλήσεις με τους γονείς σου και να εξηγήσεις οτι αυτο το φάρμακο ειναι οκ... στην τελική ας πάρουν και τηλέφωνο σε ενα φαρμακείο να ρωτήσουν.... αν φοβούνται τοσο πολύ το επερνα 1 χρόνο και με βοήθησε πολύ και το έκοψα απο μόνος μου... εγω θα έλεγα να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου και να ακολουθήσεις την θεραπεία σου... αν θες να πατήσεις ξανα στα πόδια σου... θελει 1-2 μήνες το ladose για να κάνει δουλειά.... εσυ μονο 20 μέρες το περνεις... κανε οτι νομίζεις.... απλα αν το κόψεις τώρα έτσι θα δυσκολευτείς μετά αρκετά να αντιμετωπίσεις απο μονη σου όλο αυτό που σε έφερε στην κατάσταση να ξεκινήσεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικά...
> 
> πραγματικά κανε οτι πιστεύεις εσυ καλύτερα για σένα.... ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις....


Δυστυχώς, έφτασα στο σημείο να πρέπει να τα πάρω. Κανένα φάρμακο όμως δεν είναι αθώο. Μου έχουν τρελάνει τον ύπνο, έχω κανένα μήνα να κοιμηθώ σαν άνθρωπος.. Αν συνεχίσει έτσι, δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσω να τα συνεχίσω.. Το καλό είναι να πατάς μόνος σου στα πόδια σου.. Δεν πα να είναι κ το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό, παρενέργειες θα χει σίγουρα κ πάνω απ όλα είναι φάρμακο. Ελπίζω σε λίγο καιρό να μην τα χρειάζομαι

----------


## kostas62

Μην δίνετε τόσο κατηγορηματικα διαβεβαιώσεις, ότι κόβεται τόσο εύκολα οποιαδήποτε ψυχοφαρμακο!
Κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά στην ληψη/διακοπή των. 
Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι θα βρεθείτε προ απροοπτων καταστάσεων, που δύσκολα θα τις αντιμετώπισε τε, και δεν ξέρω αν θα βρείτε τότε επαρκή ιατρική βοήθεια και κατανόηση.
Η άγνοια που επικρατεί σχετικά με το πως δρουν, και τι μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις έχουν αυτα τα φαρμάκα, είναι απογοητευτικη.
Και δυστυχως, καμία σοβαρή επιστημονική μελέτη δεν γίνεται για αυτό, καθώς οι παραγωγοί των δεν ενδιαφέρονται αφού κάνεις δεν τους το ζητά, αφετέρου είναι πολύ κοστοβορες, και γιατί κάποιος κρατικός οργανισμός να μπλέξει;

----------


## Maria10

> Μην δίνετε τόσο κατηγορηματικα διαβεβαιώσεις, ότι κόβεται τόσο εύκολα οποιαδήποτε ψυχοφαρμακο!
> Κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά στην ληψη/διακοπή των. 
> Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι θα βρεθείτε προ απροοπτων καταστάσεων, που δύσκολα θα τις αντιμετώπισε τε, και δεν ξέρω αν θα βρείτε τότε επαρκή ιατρική βοήθεια και κατανόηση.
> Η άγνοια που επικρατεί σχετικά με το πως δρουν, και τι μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις έχουν αυτα τα φαρμάκα, είναι απογοητευτικη.
> Και δυστυχως, καμία σοβαρή επιστημονική μελέτη δεν γίνεται για αυτό, καθώς οι παραγωγοί των δεν ενδιαφέρονται αφού κάνεις δεν τους το ζητά, αφετέρου είναι πολύ κοστοβορες, και γιατί κάποιος κρατικός οργανισμός να μπλέξει;


Εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Αυτά τα φάρμακα ούτε κόβονται εύκολα, ούτε είναι καλό να μπαίνουν στον οργανισμό μας.. Εγω με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη τα ξεκίνησα κ βλεπω ήδη παρενέργειες(στον ύπνο κ λίγη ζάλη μέσα στη μέρα). Θα δώσω χρόνο κ αν δε με βοηθήσουν εννοείται θα τα κόψω

----------


## akis1

> Μην δίνετε τόσο κατηγορηματικα διαβεβαιώσεις, ότι κόβεται τόσο εύκολα οποιαδήποτε ψυχοφαρμακο!
> Κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά στην ληψη/διακοπή των. 
> Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι θα βρεθείτε προ απροοπτων καταστάσεων, που δύσκολα θα τις αντιμετώπισε τε, και δεν ξέρω αν θα βρείτε τότε επαρκή ιατρική βοήθεια και κατανόηση.
> Η άγνοια που επικρατεί σχετικά με το πως δρουν, και τι μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις έχουν αυτα τα φαρμάκα, είναι απογοητευτικη.
> Και δυστυχως, καμία σοβαρή επιστημονική μελέτη δεν γίνεται για αυτό, καθώς οι παραγωγοί των δεν ενδιαφέρονται αφού κάνεις δεν τους το ζητά, αφετέρου είναι πολύ κοστοβορες, και γιατί κάποιος κρατικός οργανισμός να μπλέξει;


Φίλε Κώστα, κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε το φόρουμ να μας αφήνει να μιλάμε για φάρμακα.... Οπως ειναι γνωστό ολα τα φάρμακα εχουν παρενέργειες έχεις διαβάσει. Ποτε παρενέργειες απο φάρμακα Αντιφλεγμονώδη κλπ; Εγω θα σου κανω μια ερώτηση.... Αν ένα άτομο έχει κατάθλιψη θα το αφήσουμε έτσι και με τον καιρό να πάθει αλλες επιπτώσεις στην υγεία του; Γιατι η ίδια η κατάθλιψη ειναι το πρόβλημα και οχι το φάρμακο.... Επίσης ποιος είπε οτι θα έχει επίπτωσης στην υγεία του με την διακοπή του φαρμάκου; Σίγουρα ο καθε οργανισμός ειναι διαφορετικός αλλα αυτό ισχύει και για ολα τα φάρμακα οπως ειπα... η διακοπή γίνετε σταδιακά και ειναι πολυ απλη με την κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση του γιατρού μας....

και πίστεψέ με υπαρχουν επιστημονικές μελέτες για αυτα τα φάρμακα.... Και η επίπτωσης στην υγεία που έχουν μακροχρόνια έχουν γραφτεί... Οπότε μην είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος σε αυτα που αναφέρεις γιατι το μονο που μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ειναι ένας φόβος στο άτομο που περνει και εχει ανάγκη αυτα τα φάρμακα.... Οπότε ας σταματήσουμε να φοβόμαστε την ψυχιατρική βοήθεια... Εχει Αποτελέσματα και έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά άτομα... Αν ακολουθήσουν της σωστές οδηγίες του γιατρού τους...

Φιλικά

----------


## akis1

> Εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Αυτά τα φάρμακα ούτε κόβονται εύκολα, ούτε είναι καλό να μπαίνουν στον οργανισμό μας.. Εγω με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη τα ξεκίνησα κ βλεπω ήδη παρενέργειες(στον ύπνο κ λίγη ζάλη μέσα στη μέρα). Θα δώσω χρόνο κ αν δε με βοηθήσουν εννοείται θα τα κόψω


Μαρία εδώ ξαναλέω οτι Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν κόβονται δύσκολα τα αντικαταθλιπτίκα

Το οτι τώρα έχεις παρενέργειες αυτο θα μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου... Μπορεί και στα 10 η 15mg να ειναι η ιδανική δοσολογια για εσένα.... Αλλα η λίγη ζαλάδα δεν ειναι τπτ μπροστά σε χειρότερες παρενέργειες που μερικά άτομα αντιμετωπίζουν με αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα.... Γι'αυτό και στην αρχη δινουν βενζοδιαζεπίνες... γιατί με λιγα λογια αυτο που συμβενει είναι επιδει κανουν επίδραση στον εγκέφαλο ετσι στην αρχή μεχρι να τα μάθει ο οργανισμός έχουνε διάφορες παρενέργειες... Γιατι στην ουσία ο οργανισμός το βλέπει σαν κατι ξένο σαν ενα χημικό και ετσι υπάρχει αυτη η αντίδραση... Υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση γι'αυτό... Και καλο θα ηταν να μην φοβάσαι τα φάρμακα ιδικά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά... Εγω αν δεν τα επερνα αυτη την στιγμή θα ήμουνα χαλιά... Εμενα με βοήθησαν οπως και πολλα αλλα ατομα ειναι πολυ καλα στην ψυχική τους υγεία με την βοήθεια της ψυχιατρικής βοήθειας....

----------


## Maria10

> Μαρία εδώ ξαναλέω οτι Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν κόβονται δύσκολα τα αντικαταθλιπτίκα
> 
> Το οτι τώρα έχεις παρενέργειες αυτο θα μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου... Μπορεί και στα 10 η 15mg να ειναι η ιδανική δοσολογια για εσένα.... Αλλα η λίγη ζαλάδα δεν ειναι τπτ μπροστά σε χειρότερες παρενέργειες που μερικά άτομα αντιμετωπίζουν με αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα.... Γι'αυτό και στην αρχη δινουν βενζοδιαζεπίνες... γιατί με λιγα λογια αυτο που συμβενει είναι επιδει κανουν επίδραση στον εγκέφαλο ετσι στην αρχή μεχρι να τα μάθει ο οργανισμός έχουνε διάφορες παρενέργειες... Γιατι στην ουσία ο οργανισμός το βλέπει σαν κατι ξένο σαν ενα χημικό και ετσι υπάρχει αυτη η αντίδραση... Υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση γι'αυτό... Και καλο θα ηταν να μην φοβάσαι τα φάρμακα ιδικά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά... Εγω αν δεν τα επερνα αυτη την στιγμή θα ήμουνα χαλιά... Εμενα με βοήθησαν οπως και πολλα αλλα ατομα ειναι πολυ καλα στην ψυχική τους υγεία με την βοήθεια της ψυχιατρικής βοήθειας....


Απλώς δε θέλω να μάθω να ζω μ αυτά, ούτε να πάθω εξάρτηση. Δεν ξέρω τα θεωρώ κάτι σαν "νόμιμα ναρκωτικά".. Κ όπως είπες κ ο ίδιος παραπάνω κανείς δεν κατάφερε να τα κόψει εν καιρώ.. Κ γενικά ο, τι χημικό μπαίνει στον οργανισμό μας δεν είναι για καλό. Μπορεί όντως τα 30mg να είναι πολλά για μενα

----------


## akis1

> Απλώς δε θέλω να μάθω να ζω μ αυτά, ούτε να πάθω εξάρτηση. Δεν ξέρω τα θεωρώ κάτι σαν "νόμιμα ναρκωτικά".. Κ όπως είπες κ ο ίδιος παραπάνω κανείς δεν κατάφερε να τα κόψει εν καιρώ.. Κ γενικά ο, τι χημικό μπαίνει στον οργανισμό μας δεν είναι για καλό. Μπορεί όντως τα 30mg να είναι πολλά για μενα


Εγω δεν αναφέρομαι τοσο στα αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλα στης βενζοδιαζεπίνες τυπου xanax,lexotanil,tranxene κλπ αυτα ναι δεν μπορείς να τα κόψεις με τπτ και καθολου εύκολα... Θελει σωστή καθοδήγηση γιατρού..

Η βενζοδιαζεπίνες ειναι τα νόμιμα ναρκωτικά.. τα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα όσο απίστευτο και αν σου φενεται τα δίνουν και σε ατομα που εχουν χρονιές κεφαλαλγίες και ημικρανίες....

Θα σου πω κατι κατι αλλο.. ένα άτομο που εχει επιλιπτικες κρίσης δηλαδή δεν πρεπει να πάρει αντιεπιληπτικά φαρμακα? Αυτα νομίζεις οτι ειναι πιο ασφαλές απο τα αντικαταθλιπτικά? Και αυτά ανήκουν σε μια κατηγορία ψυχοφαρμακων αλλα δεν σημαίνει κατι αυτο... Αυτα τα άτομα τα περνουν χρόνια.. και ειναι μια χαρα..... Ετσι και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεννθα έπρεπε να τα πάρεις με κακο ματι...

----------


## Maria10

> Εγω δεν αναφέρομαι τοσο στα αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλα στης βενζοδιαζεπίνες τυπου xanax,lexotanil,tranxene κλπ αυτα ναι δεν μπορείς να τα κόψεις με τπτ και καθολου εύκολα... Θελει σωστή καθοδήγηση γιατρού..
> 
> Η βενζοδιαζεπίνες ειναι τα νόμιμα ναρκωτικά.. τα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα όσο απίστευτο και αν σου φενεται τα δίνουν και σε ατομα που εχουν χρονιές κεφαλαλγίες και ημικρανίες....
> 
> Θα σου πω κατι κατι αλλο.. ένα άτομο που εχει επιλιπτικες κρίσης δηλαδή δεν πρεπει να πάρει αντιεπιληπτικά φαρμακα? Αυτα νομίζεις οτι ειναι πιο ασφαλές απο τα αντικαταθλιπτικά? Και αυτά ανήκουν σε μια κατηγορία ψυχοφαρμακων αλλα δεν σημαίνει κατι αυτο... Αυτα τα άτομα τα περνουν χρόνια.. και ειναι μια χαρα..... Ετσι και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεννθα έπρεπε να τα πάρεις με κακο ματι...


Το γνωρίζω αυτό με τις βενζοδιαπινες γ αυτό κ ανήκουν στα φάρμακα με την κόκκινη γραμμή που δε δίνονται χωρίς συνταγή.. Απλά πολλές παρενέργειες ρε συ σήμερα νιώθω ζάλη, όχι να γυρνάνε τα πράγματα αλλά κάπως βαρύ κεφάλι κλπ.. Κ η αϋπνία δεν πάει άλλο

----------


## akis1

> Το γνωρίζω αυτό με τις βενζοδιαπινες γ αυτό κ ανήκουν στα φάρμακα με την κόκκινη γραμμή που δε δίνονται χωρίς συνταγή.. Απλά πολλές παρενέργειες ρε συ σήμερα νιώθω ζάλη, όχι να γυρνάνε τα πράγματα αλλά κάπως βαρύ κεφάλι κλπ.. Κ η αϋπνία δεν πάει άλλο


Παρε τον γιατρο σου τηλ και πες του να πας στα 20mg και μετα στα 10mg εμενα στα 10mg εκανε δουλεια..... ενω στα 20 μου εφερνε αυπνια... ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος....

μην φοβασαι παντως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και μην ακους τι λενε.... οτι δεν μπορεις να τα κοψεις και αλλες βλακειες ... ο γιατρος σου και μονο ο γιατρος σου ξερει καλητερα απο τον καθενα μεσα σε αυτο το φορουμ......

----------


## Maria10

> Παρε τον γιατρο σου τηλ και πες του να πας στα 20mg και μετα στα 10mg εμενα στα 10mg εκανε δουλεια..... ενω στα 20 μου εφερνε αυπνια... ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος....
> 
> μην φοβασαι παντως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και μην ακους τι λενε.... οτι δεν μπορεις να τα κοψεις και αλλες βλακειες ... ο γιατρος σου και μονο ο γιατρος σου ξερει καλητερα απο τον καθενα μεσα σε αυτο το φορουμ......


Απ τα 40 με πήγε στα 30.. Μ λέει τα 20 δεν κάνουν τίποτα.. Του είπα ότι έχει ρήμαχτει ο ύπνος μου, ότι ξυπνάω 4 η ώρα κ έχω υπερένταση..πραγματικα το μόνο καλό π έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι μειώθηκαν οι κρίσεις πανικού που δεν άντεχα άλλο

----------


## akis1

> Απ τα 40 με πήγε στα 30.. Μ λέει τα 20 δεν κάνουν τίποτα.. Του είπα ότι έχει ρήμαχτει ο ύπνος μου, ότι ξυπνάω 4 η ώρα κ έχω υπερένταση..πραγματικα το μόνο καλό π έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι μειώθηκαν οι κρίσεις πανικού που δεν άντεχα άλλο


ααα ειχες και κρισης πανικου?? 

τελεια... τωρα εμπλεξες... πφφφφ :/

ναι οκ ειμαι σιγουρος δεν κανουν τπτ τα 20mg........  :Mad: 

εμενα στα 10mg δουλεψε το φαρμακο..... 

οτι να ναι......

----------


## Maria10

> ααα ειχες και κρισης πανικου?? 
> 
> τελεια... τωρα εμπλεξες... πφφφφ :/
> 
> ναι οκ ειμαι σιγουρος δεν κανουν τπτ τα 20mg........ 
> 
> εμενα στα 10mg δουλεψε το φαρμακο..... 
> 
> οτι να ναι......


Τι να σου πω αυτά μου είπε..

----------


## akis1

> Τι να σου πω αυτά μου είπε..


σου εχω στιλει pm...  :Smile:

----------


## thanosP

> Τι να σου πω αυτά μου είπε..


maria10 δοκιμασες το βρσπαρ τελικα κανει τιποτα μ παν κ εμενα να παρω

----------


## akis1

φιλε δεν κανει και πολλα το bespar..... απο οτι ξερω εσυ περνεις clonotril σωστα?

----------


## thanosP

> φιλε δεν κανει και πολλα το bespar..... απο οτι ξερω εσυ περνεις clonotril σωστα?


ναι....μου ειπαν να παιρνω κ το βεσπαρ....μηπως τα ελλατωσω

----------


## akis1

> ναι....μου ειπαν να παιρνω κ το βεσπαρ....μηπως τα ελλατωσω


δοκιμασε..... αλλα δυσκολο χαπι το clonotril.... χειροτερα απο αλλες βενζο...... :/

----------


## thanosP

> δοκιμασε..... αλλα δυσκολο χαπι το clonotril.... χειροτερα απο αλλες βενζο...... :/


γιατι μαν,τι εννοεις

----------


## akis1

εννοώ οτι ειναι πολύ δύσκολη η διακοπή του συγκεκριμένου φαρμάκου σε σχέση με άλλες βενζοδιαζεπίνες οπως ειναι το Xanax πχ...

----------


## thanosP

ακι μαρια ξερετε αν το bespar πιανει αμεσα οταν το πινεις?σαν τις βενζο?

----------


## akis1

> ακι μαρια ξερετε αν το bespar πιανει αμεσα οταν το πινεις?σαν τις βενζο?


οχι οχι... θελει 1-2 μηνες.... Μην κοψεις αποτομα της βενζο....

σταδιακη διακοπη λιγο λιγο... μπορει να παρει πολυ καιρο.....

----------


## thanosP

> οχι οχι... θελει 1-2 μηνες.... Μην κοψεις αποτομα της βενζο....
> 
> σταδιακη διακοπη λιγο λιγο... μπορει να παρει πολυ καιρο.....


οκ....νομιζα οτι δρα αμεσα σαν τις βενζο....αν ειναι για 1 μηνα καλυτερα να πιω τιποτε αλλο....ασε που δεν νομιζω να απεξαρτηθω ετσι

----------


## akis1

> οκ....νομιζα οτι δρα αμεσα σαν τις βενζο....αν ειναι για 1 μηνα καλυτερα να πιω τιποτε αλλο....ασε που δεν νομιζω να απεξαρτηθω ετσι


ναι αλλα θα παίρνεις clonotril μια ζωή? τουλάχιστον μιλα με τον γιατρό σου να πάρεις stedon

----------


## thanosP

> ναι αλλα θα παίρνεις clonotril μια ζωή? τουλάχιστον μιλα με τον γιατρό σου να πάρεις stedon


ειχα δοκιμασει στεντον τα επινα κανα χρονο....αυτο το θεμα εχω οποια βενζο αρχισω θα εξαρτηθω......για αυτο σε ροταγα παλια για το cbd που πιανει αμεσα μηπως με βοηθησει σε μειωση των ηρεμιστικων

----------


## akis1

> ειχα δοκιμασει στεντον τα επινα κανα χρονο....αυτο το θεμα εχω οποια βενζο αρχισω θα εξαρτηθω......για αυτο σε ροταγα παλια για το cbd που πιανει αμεσα μηπως με βοηθησει σε μειωση των ηρεμιστικων


έχεις δοκιμάσει CBD? 

θα μπορούσες να ξεκινήσεις με ενα έλαιο 3% αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι οτι θα σου βγάζει πιθανών παρενέργειες απο της βενζοδιαζεπίνες... αυτό έπαθα εγώ αυξάνεται η δράση του φαρμάκου αυτό είναι και καλο και κακο.... το καλό είναι οτι μπορείς να κόψεις ετδι πιο εύκολα της βενζοδιαζεπίνες 

το κακό οτι θα σου βγάζει μια ζαλάδα και θα εισαι λιγο περίεργα... βέβαια εδώ έχει να κάνει και με τον κάθε μεταβολισμό διαφορετικά... 

γενικά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις αλλα να κρατάς απόσταση απο τα φάρμακα τουλάχιστον 3 ώρες ξεκινάς απο 1 σταγόνα και σταδιακά αυξάνεις ανα μερα μια ακόμα σταγόνα μέχρι να βρεις το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα σε εσένα...

----------


## thanosP

> έχεις δοκιμάσει CBD? 
> 
> θα μπορούσες να ξεκινήσεις με ενα έλαιο 3% αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι οτι θα σου βγάζει πιθανών παρενέργειες απο της βενζοδιαζεπίνες... αυτό έπαθα εγώ αυξάνεται η δράση του φαρμάκου αυτό είναι και καλο και κακο.... το καλό είναι οτι μπορείς να κόψεις ετδι πιο εύκολα της βενζοδιαζεπίνες 
> 
> το κακό οτι θα σου βγάζει μια ζαλάδα και θα εισαι λιγο περίεργα... βέβαια εδώ έχει να κάνει και με τον κάθε μεταβολισμό διαφορετικά... 
> 
> γενικά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις αλλα να κρατάς απόσταση απο τα φάρμακα τουλάχιστον 3 ώρες ξεκινάς απο 1 σταγόνα και σταδιακά αυξάνεις ανα μερα μια ακόμα σταγόνα μέχρι να βρεις το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα σε εσένα...


ετσι μου ειπαν κ στο cbdshop........να αρχισω με 3%....εννοεις αυξαναται η δραση του cbd ή των βενζο?.μετα απο ενα διαστημα μπορεις να πινεις οσο θες?ή πρεπει να κρατας στανταρ σταθερες σταγονες?επισης ποση ωρα κρατα η σταγονα?εχει καμια σχεσει με το κλασσικο χορτο?την thc.......οταν εκανα χρηση με αναιβαζε για κανα5ωρο

----------


## akis1

> ετσι μου ειπαν κ στο cbdshop........να αρχισω με 3%....εννοεις αυξαναται η δραση του cbd ή των βενζο?.μετα απο ενα διαστημα μπορεις να πινεις οσο θες?ή πρεπει να κρατας στανταρ σταθερες σταγονες?επισης ποση ωρα κρατα η σταγονα?εχει καμια σχεσει με το κλασσικο χορτο?την thc.......οταν εκανα χρηση με αναιβαζε για κανα5ωρο


Ενοοω ότι μπορεί να αυξήσει την επιδράσει τον βενζο.. ξεκινάς με 1 σταγόνα και καθε μέρα ανεβάζεις ανα 1 σταγόνα μεχρι να δεις που θα έχει αποτέλεσμα... Πχ μπορεί εσένα η 6 σταγόνες απο το 3% να έχουν αποτέλεσμα σε άλλους η 3 σταγόνες ειναι ανάλογα τον μεταβολισμό.. γιαυτο ξεκινας σταδιακά... δεν εχει καμία σχέση με το THC το CBD δεν είναι ψυχοτροπο είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο του THC.. θεραπεύει χωρίς να κάνεις κεφάλι... Αυξάνει την διάθεση διώχνει το ανχος κλπ... Αλλά θέλει υπομονή και σταθερές δόσεις ανα ημέρα αφου βρεις την κατάλληλη δοσολογια σε σταγόνες... Μετα συνεχίζεις όπως εχει δεν αυξάνεις παραπάνω αλλά μπορείς αργοτερα να πάρεις ενα vaporizer και να κάνεις ανθοι CBD 

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να στρίψεις σε τσιγαρο CBD με καπνό... Μόνο σκέτο μπορείς απλα θα χάσεις τα τερπένια του φυτού λόγο καύσης αλλα θα εχεις την επίδραση του CBD.. γι'αυτό και προτείνετε η χρήση με vaporizer εκει περνεις ολα τα ευεργετικά οφέλη που μπορεί να προσφέρει το φυτό και φυσικά γεύση απίστευτη...!!! Καμία σχέση με το κάπνισμα... 

Η επίδραση γενικά του ελαίου ειναι περιπου 6 ώρες από μελέτες που έχω δει

Και στο κάπνισμα/ατμισμα απο 4-5 ωρες

----------


## thanosP

> Ενοοω ότι μπορεί να αυξήσει την επιδράσει τον βενζο.. ξεκινάς με 1 σταγόνα και καθε μέρα ανεβάζεις ανα 1 σταγόνα μεχρι να δεις που θα έχει αποτέλεσμα... Πχ μπορεί εσένα η 6 σταγόνες απο το 3% να έχουν αποτέλεσμα σε άλλους η 3 σταγόνες ειναι ανάλογα τον μεταβολισμό.. γιαυτο ξεκινας σταδιακά... δεν εχει καμία σχέση με το THC το CBD δεν είναι ψυχοτροπο είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο του THC.. θεραπεύει χωρίς να κάνεις κεφάλι... Αυξάνει την διάθεση διώχνει το ανχος κλπ... Αλλά θέλει υπομονή και σταθερές δόσεις ανα ημέρα αφου βρεις την κατάλληλη δοσολογια σε σταγόνες... Μετα συνεχίζεις όπως εχει δεν αυξάνεις παραπάνω αλλά μπορείς αργοτερα να πάρεις ενα vaporizer και να κάνεις ανθοι CBD 
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να στρίψεις σε τσιγαρο CBD με καπνό... Μόνο σκέτο μπορείς απλα θα χάσεις τα τερπένια του φυτού λόγο καύσης αλλα θα εχεις την επίδραση του CBD.. γι'αυτό και προτείνετε η χρήση με vaporizer εκει περνεις ολα τα ευεργετικά οφέλη που μπορεί να προσφέρει το φυτό και φυσικά γεύση απίστευτη...!!! Καμία σχέση με το κάπνισμα... 
> 
> Η επίδραση γενικά του ελαίου ειναι περιπου 6 ώρες από μελέτες που έχω δει
> 
> Και στο κάπνισμα/ατμισμα απο 4-5 ωρες


thanx aki.....καλυτερο το ελαιο η το vaporizer?αν κ εγω π καπνιζω ισως δε βολεψει αφου λες οτι δε κανει με καπνο

----------


## akis1

> thanx aki.....καλυτερο το ελαιο η το vaporizer?αν κ εγω π καπνιζω ισως δε βολεψει αφου λες οτι δε κανει με καπνο


Nαι απαγορεύετε να στρίψεις CBD με καπνό αλλά μπορείς χαλαρά να το στρίψεις σκετο.. απλα θα το κάνεις μικρό slim με τζιβανα δεν ξέρω πως θα το καταφέρεις χαχαχα ειναι λίγο βλακεία γιαυτο και ειπα vaporizer γιατί εκει βάζεις χύμα το άνθος cbd στην ποσότητα που θες απο 0.1g μεχρι 0.5 

Ξεκινά με ένα έλαιο 3% και αργότερα κοιτάς για vaporizer

----------


## nightwalker77777

Γειά σας παιδιά! Επέστρεψα με νέο θέμα λ. Τα τελευταία βράδια δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί. Έχω προσπαθήσει τα πάντα αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## thanosP

χαθηκε το αγχος.......χαθηκε κ το παρεονι εδω?

----------


## thanosP

> Γειά σας παιδιά! Επέστρεψα με νέο θέμα λ. Τα τελευταία βράδια δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί. Έχω προσπαθήσει τα πάντα αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Καμιά ιδέα?


μπορει να μην κουραζεσε....προσωρινο θα νε

----------


## nightwalker77777

> μπορει να μην κουραζεσε....προσωρινο θα νε


Πιστεύω το έχω παρατηρήσει τα τελευταία βράδια αν και ένιωθα κουρασμένη σήμερα και ξάπλωσα σχετικά νωρίς δεν μπόρεσα να κοιμηθώ αν και χασμουριέμαι...

----------


## thanosP

> Πιστεύω το έχω παρατηρήσει τα τελευταία βράδια αν και ένιωθα κουρασμένη σήμερα και ξάπλωσα σχετικά νωρίς δεν μπόρεσα να κοιμηθώ αν και χασμουριέμαι...


δε ξερω....κ γω το ιδιο θεμα εχω αυτες τις μερες...μπορει κατι να θελει να μας πει αυτη η αυπνια.....να κανουμε κατι διαφορετικο ισως

----------


## nightwalker77777

> δε ξερω....κ γω το ιδιο θεμα εχω αυτες τις μερες...μπορει κατι να θελει να μας πει αυτη η αυπνια.....να κανουμε κατι διαφορετικο ισως


Ισως, εγω κλείνω νωρίς τον υπολογιστή γιατί καθόμουν μέχρι αργά και ίσως φταίει και αυτό

----------


## Maria10

> Ισως, εγω κλείνω νωρίς τον υπολογιστή γιατί καθόμουν μέχρι αργά και ίσως φταίει και αυτό


 Χελλοου!! Το παθαίνω κ γω κατά καιρούς.. Θα περάσει μην ανησυχείς! Μπορεί όντως να μην κουραζεσαι αρκετά

----------


## Maria10

> Χελλοου!! Το παθαίνω κ γω κατά καιρούς.. Θα περάσει μην ανησυχείς! Μπορεί όντως να μην κουραζεσαι αρκετά


Εγώ απ την άλλη από χθες είμαι με χάλια ψυχολογία κ κοιμάμαι ατελείωτα.. Δεν πεινάω καν δε μπορώ να σηκωθώ απ το κρεβάτι.. Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε :/

----------


## nightwalker77777

Εγώ είμαι καλά απλά αυτό λίγο με τον υπνο έγινε τώρα και με το φαγητό όλα καλά. Πιστεύω να σου πάνε όλα καλά Μαρία!

----------


## Maria10

> Εγώ είμαι καλά απλά αυτό λίγο με τον υπνο έγινε τώρα και με το φαγητό όλα καλά. Πιστεύω να σου πάνε όλα καλά Μαρία!


Θα σου περάσειιι κ αν δεν περάσει δοκίμασε βελονισμό! Ειχα κάνει πέρσυ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Θα σου περάσειιι κ αν δεν περάσει δοκίμασε βελονισμό! Ειχα κάνει πέρσυ


Βελονισμό? (^o^)

----------


## Maria10

> Βελονισμό? (^o^)


Αχα! Βοηθάει στο βελονισμό κ σε πάρα πολλά θέματα

----------


## Maria10

> Αχα! Βοηθάει στο βελονισμό κ σε πάρα πολλά θέματα


*στον ύπνο

----------


## nightwalker77777

> *στον ύπνο


Ωωωω ουαου. Πονάει? Γιατί έχω ενα θέμα με τις βελονες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maria10

> Ωωωω ουαου. Πονάει? Γιατί έχω ενα θέμα με τις βελονες


Οοχι καθόλου! Κ στο λέει καποιος π επίσης έχει θέμα χαχαχα

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Οοχι καθόλου! Κ στο λέει καποιος π επίσης έχει θέμα χαχαχα


Χαχαχα τέλεια! Τώρα βλέπω μία ωραία ρομαντική ταινία.  :Smile:  Εσύ τι κάνεις?

----------


## Maria10

> Χαχαχα τέλεια! Τώρα βλέπω μία ωραία ρομαντική ταινία.  Εσύ τι κάνεις?


Κ γωω!! Βλέπω το Black swan βασικά μαρεσει πάρα πλ γτ κ γω κάνω μπαλετο :Smile:  εσύ ποια;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Κ γωω!! Βλέπω το Black swan βασικά μαρεσει πάρα πλ γτ κ γω κάνω μπαλετο εσύ ποια;


Black Swan αν και δεν το έχω δει παίζει ένας από τους αγαπημένους ηθοποιούς μου. Βλέπω το Falling Inn Love

----------


## Maria10

> Black Swan αν και δεν το έχω δει παίζει ένας από τους αγαπημένους ηθοποιούς μου. Βλέπω το Falling Inn Love


Αα δεν το έχω δει!! Ποιος ηθοποιός;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Αα δεν το έχω δει!! Ποιος ηθοποιός;


Τώρα βγήκε πριν λίγο καιρό αν και έλεγα άστο δεν θα το δω τελικά το βλέπω και είναι πολύ ωραίο. O Sebastian Stan.

----------


## Maria10

> Τώρα βγήκε πριν λίγο καιρό αν και έλεγα άστο δεν θα το δω τελικά το βλέπω και είναι πολύ ωραίο. O Sebastian Stan.


Aααα κατάλαβα νμζ έχει παίξει κ στο gossip girl αν δεν κάνω λαθος

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Aααα κατάλαβα νμζ έχει παίξει κ στο gossip girl αν δεν κάνω λαθος


Ναι αν και τότε δεν ήταν τόσο ωραίος από το 2011 που έπαιξε σε μία αγαπημένη μου ταινία άρχισε να είναι πιο ωραίος..... Μου άρεσε η συζήτηση που ξεκινήσαμε σε site που έχει θέμα την υγεία κ.α κλαίω από το γέλιο

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι αν και τότε δεν ήταν τόσο ωραίος από το 2011 που έπαιξε σε μία αγαπημένη μου ταινία άρχισε να είναι πιο ωραίος..... Μου άρεσε η συζήτηση που ξεκινήσαμε σε site που έχει θέμα την υγεία κ.α κλαίω από το γέλιο


Χαχαχα Ε ας πούμε κ κάτι ευχαριστο :Ρ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Χαχαχα Ε ας πούμε κ κάτι ευχαριστο :Ρ


Εεεε μα ναι <3

----------


## Maria10

> Εεεε μα ναι <3


Πως κοιμήθηκες χθες; είχες θέμα πάλι;

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Πως κοιμήθηκες χθες; είχες θέμα πάλι;


Χθες έμεινα στην θεία μου και κοιμήθηκα στο δωμάτιο με την μικρή μου την ξαδέρφη και κάτι την έπιασε όλη την ώρα σηκωνόταν, γενικά υπήρχε μια ένταση οπότε δεν κοιμήθηκα καλά. Κοιμήθηκα κάπως το πρωί αλλά στις 10 την ξύπνησε η θεία μου και μετά άρχισαν να μπαινοβγαινουν στο δωμάτιο οπότε καμία σωτηρία.

----------


## Maria10

> Χθες έμεινα στην θεία μου και κοιμήθηκα στο δωμάτιο με την μικρή μου την ξαδέρφη και κάτι την έπιασε όλη την ώρα σηκωνόταν, γενικά υπήρχε μια ένταση οπότε δεν κοιμήθηκα καλά. Κοιμήθηκα κάπως το πρωί αλλά στις 10 την ξύπνησε η θεία μου και μετά άρχισαν να μπαινοβγαινουν στο δωμάτιο οπότε καμία σωτηρία.


Ωχ κατάλαβα.. Κοιμήσου λίγο το μεσημέρι αν μπορείς.. Εγω πήρα καφέ κ πήγα για περπάτημα παραλια :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ωχ κατάλαβα.. Κοιμήσου λίγο το μεσημέρι αν μπορείς.. Εγω πήρα καφέ κ πήγα για περπάτημα παραλια


Καλά έκανες <3

----------


## Maria10

> Καλά έκανες <3


Κ έχει βγάλει κ κρυοοο

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Κ έχει βγάλει κ κρυοοο


Ναι είναι και αυτό. Αν και μου έλειψε λίγο αυτός ο καιρός

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι είναι και αυτό. Αν και μου έλειψε λίγο αυτός ο καιρός


Καιιι μένα, το προτιμώ από καλοκαίρι

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Καιιι μένα, το προτιμώ από καλοκαίρι


Ναι μου αρέσει όταν βρέχει είναι πρωί και μπορώ να χουχουλιασω και φυσικά λίγη μουσική

----------


## Maria10

> Ναι μου αρέσει όταν βρέχει είναι πρωί και μπορώ να χουχουλιασω και φυσικά λίγη μουσική


Ναιι κ γω τρελαίνομαι χάχαχ μ έπιασε λίγο το στομάχι μου τώρα πφφ

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ναιι κ γω τρελαίνομαι χάχαχ μ έπιασε λίγο το στομάχι μου τώρα πφφ


Ανακατευεσαι?

----------


## Maria10

> Ανακατευεσαι?


Φούσκωμα περισσότερο δεν ξέρω γιατί... Μ χάλασε την ηρεμία

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Φούσκωμα περισσότερο δεν ξέρω γιατί... Μ χάλασε την ηρεμία


Μμμ κατάλαβα. Δες κάτι ή κάνε κάτι για να ξεχάσεις εγώ βλέπω Sherlock Holmes 2 στην τηλεόραση.  :Smile:

----------


## Maria10

> Μμμ κατάλαβα. Δες κάτι ή κάνε κάτι για να ξεχάσεις εγώ βλέπω Sherlock Holmes 2 στην τηλεόραση.


Ναι κάτι θα κάνω:/ ααα νμζ το έχω δει

----------


## nightwalker77777

> Ναι κάτι θα κάνω:/ ααα νμζ το έχω δει


Έχει φάση!  :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker77777

Γειά σας και πάλι γράφω εδώ για να μην ανοίγω νέα ενότητα.. Άρχισε πάλι το άγχος κυρίως το βράδυ. Από ότι κατάλαβα είναι επειδή ξεκίνησαν τα μαθήματα στη σχολή... Και λόγω του προγράμματος έχω και κάποια μαθήματα που είναι στις 9 το πρωί και νομίζω και αυτό με αγχώνει και δεν κοιμάμαι καλά.. Τι να κάνω?

----------

